# TOTAL DIVAS



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

New episodes, starting soon!

Preview clip:


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

What a biatch!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas*

Will we be getting a thread in the Sticky section for the remainder of the Total Divas season?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

I'm excited!

Hopefully there will be a sticky.


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

hooray!


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas*

Manufactured drawmuh!


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

i cant wait for the proposal scene..I think that scene was staged, but I dont know for sure...


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

I can't wait for the return, I'm looking forward to seeing where the Eva/JoJo drama goes.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas*



Lilou said:


> I can't wait for the return, I'm looking forward to seeing where the Eva/JoJo drama goes.


Apparently there's going to be some Eva/Cameron drama as well.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

apparently no one likes Ariane (Cameron) in that company and find her annoying and stupid and Eva Marie is hated by everyone for her entitlement issues.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas*



Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> Manufactured drawmuh!


Yeah, this is definitely one of the most manufactured scenes they've ever done.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

are there any real scenes? or are they all scripted?


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*



markedfordeath said:


> apparently no one likes Ariane (Cameron) in that company


Ive never read shit had heat. I personally cant stand her character on the show, shes such a stupid brat but im pretty sure thats not her real personality. I hate the way the Bella twins come off as well


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas*

I'm looking forward to the return, though that trailer doesn't interest me because it's all The Funkadactyls and they are boring as fuck.

I enjoyed the show more than I thought and a lot of people seemed to say this. 

The thread will probably be sticked again when the show starts again.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas*

BELLAS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas*

The promo clip for the rest of this season:


----------



## BadAssBillyGunn (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

I don't think the show is scripted. If you have cameras on people 24 hours a day, you'll find them doing some things in a way that seems scripted.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

Brie is actually a real sweetheart from what i've seen on Instagram and interviews..Nikki I think really is a gold digger.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas*



december_blue said:


> The promo clip for the rest of this season:


That clip is better. Brie and Eva Marie are the only reason I watch the show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas*

Cameron needs to get slap. I can't wait for Jo-Jo :mark:


----------



## split_spades (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*



Nostalgia said:


> I'm looking forward to the return, though that trailer doesn't interest me because it's all The Funkadactyls and they are boring as fuck.
> 
> I enjoyed the show more than I thought and a lot of people seemed to say this.
> 
> The thread will probably be sticked again when the show starts again.


Yeah I know for sure I was surprised at how much I enjoyed the show. I think it's because it's shows the "real" life of a superstar.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Total Divas*

I'm so excited for this show to come back! I don't care at all if it's scripted!

Brie, Jon (Jimmy Uso), TJ, Eva Marie and Bryan are my favourites 8*D
And how can I forget Jaret :mark: I hope he comes back
John Cena is gonna make Nikki sign papers to "guest" at his house - can't wait for this :lmao I almost lost it when Cena said there's no way he's marrying Nikki, at the aftershow :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas*

Only watching for the GOATs Nikki Bella and Eva Marie.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas*

anticipation station pls


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

how insulting to Nikki that she has to sign papers, but Cena doesn't want to get screwed over again and he knows Nikki is a gold digger.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

Excited. Hopefully it lives up to the last season. Like most of the cast with Bryan, Cena, Brie and Nikki being favorites. Don't care for Naomi and the Uso.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Total Divas*

I watched last season and was surprised at how good it was. Will definitely be watching this season and the preview looks pretty dam good as well.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas*

Another preview clip from Sunday's episode:


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Total Divas*

Hopefully the rumors about Orton being on the show are true. #HeelinRealLife :mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

I enjoy this show more than any man should


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Total Divas*

:cena3 gonna be main eventing Total Diva's this season too.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas*



> WWE Diva Cameron was a guest on The Rack this past Thursday night. Here are some highlights,
> 
> What to expect from the upcoming new episodes of E! ‘Total Divas’: “You’re definitely going to see the competitiveness of being in the WWE. There’s only, usually, one spot for the Divas so you can kind of see how being in such a competitive world, seeing how all the girls are trying to basically claw their way to the top. You’re going to see love stories; how the WWE and being on the road so much has an impact on all of our relationships, whether it’s the Divas who have relationships in the WWE or girls like Eva and I who don’t have relationships like that, impacts in both ways. But there’s always going to be drama, that’s for sure. You put seven girls together and it’s bound to be very drama filled, but I can’t give you everything because if I did, I’d ruin it, so you just have to tune in Sundays, after the Kardashians and watch Total Divas.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*



december_blue said:


> Another preview clip from Sunday's episode:


You can tell she was getting turned on when Cena was talking about shitting his pants. I guess Tony Atlas was right about the Bellas.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Total Divas*

Considering that Miz has a background in reality TV, I'm a bit surprised they didn't push for him and Maryse to be on the show. They could have let Maryse do some commentating or interviewing or whatever on TV so she doesn't have to wrestle.

I enjoyed the show. Cena, Brie, Bryan, Nattie, TJ, and JoJo are my faves. I also enjoy laughing at the shit Nikki and Ari say. Eva is obviously there just to create "drama". Does anyone else agree that it seems like they make sure to show Nikki in the most bratty light so that Cena comes off all wise?

It does seem like Eva and Ariane are two women who are going to leave the company with no friends. Trinity keeps trying to help her ass out and it doesn't look like it is taking.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas*

Hopefully the original thread (or this one) get stickied tomorrow or on Sunday.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas*



Lilou said:


> I can't wait for the return, I'm looking forward to seeing where the Eva/JoJo drama goes.


Same.

I'm Team Eva when it comes to this drama, not saying that JoJo should've been a cheerleader when Eva got the Maxim thing, but her pulling the "I'm kinda've happy for you I, but It should've been me *pouty face*" card was stupid to me. A real friend would've been genuinly happy for her, of course she should want to get some shine, but don't be a douche lol.


----------



## Cardiac Kid (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*



daemonicwanderer said:


> Considering that Miz has a background in reality TV, I'm a bit surprised they didn't push for him and Maryse to be on the show. They could have let Maryse do some commentating or interviewing or whatever on TV so she doesn't have to wrestle.
> 
> I enjoyed the show. Cena, Brie, Bryan, Nattie, TJ, and JoJo are my faves. I also enjoy laughing at the shit Nikki and Ari say. Eva is obviously there just to create "drama". *Does anyone else agree that it seems like they make sure to show Nikki in the most bratty light so that Cena comes off all wise?*
> 
> It does seem like Eva and Ariane are two women who are going to leave the company with no friends. Trinity keeps trying to help her ass out and it doesn't look like it is taking.


I completely agree with that


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Total Divas*



Londrick said:


> You can tell she was getting turned on when Cena was talking about shitting his pants. I guess Tony Atlas was right about the Bellas.


Damn, nice obsevation.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*



Clem said:


> Hopefully the rumors about Orton being on the show are true. #HeelinRealLife :mark:


Orton doesn't fux with any of them


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas*



daemonicwanderer said:


> Considering that Miz has a background in reality TV, I'm a bit surprised they didn't push for him and Maryse to be on the show. They could have let Maryse do some commentating or interviewing or whatever on TV so she doesn't have to wrestle.
> 
> I enjoyed the show. Cena, Brie, Bryan, Nattie, TJ, and JoJo are my faves. I also enjoy laughing at the shit Nikki and Ari say. Eva is obviously there just to create "drama". Does anyone else agree that it seems like they make sure to show Nikki in the most bratty light so that Cena comes off all wise?
> 
> It does seem like Eva and Ariane are two women who are going to leave the company with no friends. Trinity keeps trying to help her ass out and it doesn't look like it is taking.


Now that you mention it, I am a bit surprised there wasn't any involvement from the Miz or Maryse on this show.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

total sluts


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Total Divas*












> Total Divas star Brie Bella recently spoke to OK Magazine about her wedding plans, tension with Eva Marie, a href=”http://www.diva-dirt.com/tag/nikki-bella”>Nikki‘s future with John Cena and more.
> 
> On planning for her wedding with Daniel Bryan: “We really have to plan around work. But I have definitely gone and tried on a bunch of wedding dresses. That was first on my list and it’s been so much fun. Bryan and I will be in Austin Texas towards the end of November and we are actually looking at a wedding venue there. We really want a rustic, country wedding so we feel like Austin would be a great place.”
> 
> ...


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Total Divas*

Total Jobbers


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Total Divas*

Question: Does anyone know what Eva Marie is actually there for aside from the show needing a designated bitch? Nattie and the Bellas are wrestlers (regardless of skill or talent, all three actively participate in the Divas division and are treated as legit competitors). Cameron and Naomi are dancers (granted only Naomi is actually a dancer). JoJo seems to be there as a wrestler-in-training who at least can be used as singer in performance spots right now. What can they actually do with Eva Marie aside from have her half-assedly wrestle or valet?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*



Pycckue said:


> total sluts


AJ got her own show?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Total Divas*

wow, that preview clip doesn't look scripted at all.......


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*



daemonicwanderer said:


> Considering that Miz has a background in reality TV, I'm a bit surprised they didn't push for him and Maryse to be on the show. They could have let Maryse do some commentating or interviewing or whatever on TV so she doesn't have to wrestle.
> 
> I enjoyed the show. Cena, Brie, Bryan, Nattie, TJ, and JoJo are my faves. I also enjoy laughing at the shit Nikki and Ari say. Eva is obviously there just to create "drama". *Does anyone else agree that it seems like they make sure to show Nikki in the most bratty light so that Cena comes off all wise?*
> 
> It does seem like Eva and Ariane are two women who are going to leave the company with no friends. Trinity keeps trying to help her ass out and it doesn't look like it is taking.


Yup to keep up Cena's image of being superman that would never get someone fired or cheat on his wife. 



Macker said:


> Orton doesn't fux with any of them














Londrick said:


> AJ got her own show?


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*

looks like Brie and Bryan are getting married in Austin, not a bad choice. Congrats to them! she seems very happy.


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Total Divas*



december_blue said:


> Another preview clip from Sunday's episode:



"I pooped myself once"

:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*

The GOAT show is back :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*

hyped out of my mind for this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*

The TNA Killer returns tonight :vince2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*

My guilty pleasure is back :bryan


----------



## randyorton24 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*

It is not Season 2, just the premiere of the rest of Season 1.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie (Jul 4, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*

The marks for this show are of the worst kind


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*

I have a reason to wake up early on a monday now :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*



TheJonGuthrie said:


> The marks for this show are of the worst kind


YOU'RE OF THE WORST KIND


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*



TheJonGuthrie said:


> The marks for this show are of the worst kind


ty brother.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The only WWE programming worth a damn returns tonight :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS SEASON 2*



TheJonGuthrie said:


> The marks for this show are of the worst kind


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Oh shit. I forgot the show returns tonight. My Sunday night is getting better and better. First, the Habs game, now this.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

so i just caught up on eps 7 and 8 but i was wondering is it worth watching the afterparty ep ? it looks like there's about 5 ten minute parts on dailymotion so that's obviously nearly an hour all together, it is worth it ?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

My feelings on Arianne


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> so i just caught up on eps 7 and 8 but i was wondering is it worth watching the afterparty ep ? it looks like there's about 5 ten minute parts on dailymotion so that's obviously nearly an hour all together, it is worth it ?


Yes, definitely worth it.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



NikkiSixx said:


> Yes, definitely worth it.


thanks, didn't know whether it would be dull filler type stuff but i'll give it a go if your promising drama.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I'm pumped :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Here for the fake drama


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



cindel25 said:


> Here for the fake drama


You say that as though it's not a given for any show, "reality" or not.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

23 more minutes until goatness


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



NikkiSixx said:


> You say that as though it's not a given for any show, "reality" or not.


the drama in wrestling is real. people are fake.

:anderson


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Almost time. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



cindel25 said:


> Here for the fake drama


As long as it's entertaining, I don't care. HYPED.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

BRIE MODE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

JoJo with DAT jealousy


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nattie is a fucking quaker.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Jojo is so fucking bitter.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Emanuelle Lewis is still pressed.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

3 minutes in

Nattie calls Eva a hooch

Jojo is still hating


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Linkage. My stream is showing some other bullshit reality show.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I still think JoJo's being a bitch about the Maxim thing, but it is stupid for Eva to be still going crazy about it.

Nattie "it's too early to see Eva half naked" :lmao Love her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The show looks so much better in this format.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

2 min. in and we get JoJo's jealousy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Maxim Espanol :lmao :lmao I can't :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

ahahahahaha Eva just got berried.

MAXIM ESPANOL :javy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Naomi's edges are invisible but that's a fab weave regardless.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Needs more Vincent


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cameron. :lmao Might be better than Ric Flair at road rage.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

:lmao UGLY LITTLE PUT-PUT BLUE CAR


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

a black girl in a huge ass SUV having road rage...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Ariane is Crenshaw hood.

Jon is the best.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

BOY BYE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

:lmao :lmao This road rage

:flair3 is proud


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Only 4 minutes in and it's everything.

Naomi and Jon have to make this their permanent job. Damn.
They're amazing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

:lmao Fantastic stuff from Cameron


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

BOY BYE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

This "fan favorite" term is so annoying.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva's voice is annoying.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"I don't know Nikki, I think I'm becoming fan favorite!"

"Guess who might become my new tag team partner? Your man!"

:troll


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Was Eva reading a dirt sheet? :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva is such a great troll.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva Marie "I'm becoming fan favorite"

Last I checked nobody liked you


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Dayum, this is better than RAW.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva got that from wrestlenewzscoopsandstuff.com


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki's about to stab Eva.

Random Wade Barrett sighting.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Barrett sighting. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Shieky baby is needed.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



#Mark said:


> Was Eva reading a dirt sheet? :lmao



I rewinded it holy shit she was!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Amber B said:


> This "fan favorite" term is so annoying.


Ikr? Most of the Divas don't even understand that term, it seems like.

Nikki talking shit about her face. :lmao Guess she's read this forum.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Brie looks like she needs to go to in-n-out and order like five double doubles. this world doesn't need a Mexican Angelina Love.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva's a year younger than you Nikki wtf does being 30 have to do with anything


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The cheers :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Natalya getting that Naomi infection. :lol

No wonder I don't remember this match, it was on Superstars.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



scrilla said:


> Brie looks like she needs to go to in-n-out and order like five double doubles. this world doesn't need a Mexican Angelina Love.


Probably but Brie's face saves it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

OH FUCK THEY'RE GOING OFF SCRIPT. sharpSHOOTer.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Lol at the edits of the crowd going nuts. Obvi not from the match


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The fake cheers for Nattie and Naomi hahaha


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

DEM moves by Naomi. :mark:

She's really good, seriously.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Andrea Zuckerman's old ass strikes again.
I can't. I can't.


I can't. 


Booger Sugar is back!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The crowd shots make me embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

VINCENT THE GOAT INCOMING.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Vincent is back :lol

AND NATTIE WITH DAT EARLY PERIOD SIGHTING


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

VINCENT!!!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nattie/Naomi got Punk-like cheers? unk2

"Trinity nailed me in my blatter." :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

:lmao
Why would she film this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

This old bitch :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nattie needs to get control of her bodily functions. from the farting gimmick to the pissing herself gimmick. lel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

They zoomed in :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Thanks for zoom-in on the stains cameraman.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Dat Hornswoggle


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

No one would have known if they didn't air this segment...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"It looks like a brain."
:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The sign fort gorilla has a picture of a gorilla haha. Idk why that's funny to me


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

She peed herself? :lmao Oh lord.

If I was Natalya I would be upset as well, it's always embarassing to pee yourself, but it seems like she wants to kill her.

& I lol'd @ her showing her attire with piss on it. Probably the only time the boys didn't want to see Nattie undress herself. :vince2


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

She's pissed because she got in the stomach by her bum?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

somewhere Sid is upset that Cena has stolen his gimmick.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cena says it with so much confidence...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

History: Bella boyfriend vs Bella boyfriend.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Summerslam was popular because it was headlined by the Bella's boyfriends?

Ok Nikki


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

That Cena "I love you" as he is walking away as fast as he could.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Jane and Mark :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Tony Atlas was right :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> History: Bella boyfriend vs Bella boyfriend.
> 
> :lmao :lmao


That's how WWE will have it in their archives :vince2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Waffelz said:


> She's pissed because she got in the stomach by her bum?


She must have problems controlling her body and/or bladder problems.

God, Eva looks terrible with all that makeup on her face.

"I wanna hug Jane and suplex her at the same time" :lmao Damn, Nattie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Bitch you were just on Axxess.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I PRETTY MUCH WANT TO HUG JANE AND GIVE HER A SUPLEX AT THE SAME TIME 


plz go Nattie :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Zuckerman loses again :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki is such a golddigger


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Does anybody know if there's going to be a stream of the replay? Please hit me up in the PMs.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Alicia Fox please leave no ones gives a shit about you.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

She's upset about peeing herself but doesn't care when they gave her a farting gimmick?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Alicia Fox trying to get a cameo :lol plz go.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Replace JoJo with Alicia. PLEASE.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Alicia just dropping this on Nattie for some reason.

:lmao And now laughing at her.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Tbh, it does seem like they take advantage of Natalya's niceness a lot by booking her to do these stupid red carpet stuff.

I love Natalya but ffs, when something like that happens and you freak out about it, it's bound to spread around the company. :lmao Shit happens.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Trinity needs to learn how to work

Bitch all she did was hit you with her butt


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nattie got.. PISSED.. off.. haha


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Why do I hate Ariane so much?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Phillies3:16 said:


> She's upset about peeing herself but doesn't care they gave her a farting gimmick?


That's from like a year ago, though.

Vincent working DAT camera that isn't actually around. :vince5

Brie/Bryan  :mark: GOAT Couple.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

:lmao
Why is she so perplexed when she's been working in this company for 5 years? She can't be that dense.

Give him all the coke in the world.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

VINCENT :lmao :lmao :lmao :mark: :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cena is Batman


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

FINALLY, VINCENT HAS COME BACK, TO MY TELEVISION. :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

VINNY MODE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I love Vincent.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

This guy is the best. Jesus.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cameron's mom laughing at this mess. :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Vincent with no clue :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

BABE. 

STAHP. 
WE R HAVING GURLY TIME. 
SRSLY. STAHP


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Vincent needs his own spinoff man.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I don't even care if its scripted, Ariane is a cunt. Yes. A cunt.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

BABE STAHP

Every fucking time


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

i fear that Ariane and Vincent are going to end like Rosa and Tyson Kidd's bodyguard.

Vincent's shoes were amazing though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

If they compensate him with coke, I won't judge.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



#Mark said:


> Vincent needs his own spinoff man.


Total Vincent plz :mark: :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Natalya calling that match with Brie her best match?

I disagree. :lol She's had much better matches. Unless she's just saying that because all her matches prior have been limited and shitty.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

damn if this was the Attitude Era then Vincent would have bladed on that spot. PG ruining WWE. :no:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

For some reason I love Naomi & Cameron's relationship.

Naomi being DA VOICE OF REASON.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Trinity is the only sane diva on this show.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Naomi and Brie.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Ariane is just terrible. Naomi looks better and has the better attitude. 

I think i'm liking Nikki more than Brie now, her tits have brainwashed me.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cena got a text from Kendra lust


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

What did happen with Cena on the red carpet?

Did Vanessa Hudgens touch him? If so, I definitely feel bad.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki's tits looking pretty great tonight.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cena is Batman I'm telling you guys


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki will always be in a state of panic as long as she's with Cena's corny big ass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Her idol :lmao


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Dat Eva chant


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Holy shit, Alicia Fox has fans?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Alicia is so getting a spot on the show.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The fan mentioning the piss incident.

"You know what I... it's nice to meet you." She was PISSED. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

All the way from Canada


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

LA cannot contain the Ego of Eva Marie.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nattie had a Virgil crowd.



Nikki's struggles with English are one of the highlights of this show.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Alicia Fox trolling hard


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki doing them grunts/moans. :lmao Pretty awkward.

& Brie is so much prettier than Nikki. 100x better facial features. Nikki's face looks like she's gotten work done on her face more than once.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

EVA the GOAT heel.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Bryan with dat sense of humour. You can tell he hates this show so much

Eva with dat politicing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Eulonzo said:


> Nikki doing them grunts/moans. :lmao Pretty awkward.
> 
> & Brie is so much prettier than Nikki. 100x better facial features. Nikki's face looks like she's gotten work done on her face more than once.


Nikki comes from the tribe of Natalie Nunn.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"STOP TRYING TO BE ME, YOU WILL NEVER BE ME!"
:lmao So egotistical. How is she trying to be Nikki?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Ariane's mom about to call Dr. Shelby


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva is going to shoot


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I feel like the commercials are a bit too short on this channel.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

they seem to have mastered the format of this show. a lot of the episodes in the first half of the season had at least one boring storyline, usually involving JoJo. this one has been nonstop entertainment. 


i may have spoke too soon. we are getting our after school special now.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cameron was so cute as a kid.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



scrilla said:


> they seem to have mastered the format of this show. a lot of the episodes in the first half of the season had at least one boring storyline, usually involving JoJo. this one has been nonstop entertainment.
> 
> 
> i may have spoke too soon. we are getting our after school special now.


I haven't even noticed that Jojo has had like 1 line on this episode


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Ariane with that Cinderella story!

#Riseabovehaete


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I don't even know if JoJo is going to be more then a passing character on this seasons show. If you blink you missed her this week so far.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

they replacing her with AJ to retain the pedo demo brothers.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki calling herself classy... fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

TJ gives zero fucks. he's like "girl, I haven't been on a PPV in 3 years"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

What's with the Nikki hate?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



scrilla said:


> TJ gives zero fucks. he's like "girl, I haven't been on a PPV in 3 years"


:lmao :lmao

Nikki "She's lucky I'm a classy girl." :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"You'll be known as.. the pants pisser"

:lmao Dat humor.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Waffelz said:


> What's with the Nikki hate?


I don't hate Nikki, she's my favorite Bella twin.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



KuritaDavion said:


> I don't even know if JoJo is going to be more then a passing character on this seasons show. If you blink you missed her this week so far.


Which is a good thing.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who was that Frankenstein fuck that Natalya was hanging out with? We need more of him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

this return to the Bryan/Brie bedroom is underwhelming without BRIE MODE


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



RyanPelley said:


> Who was that Frankenstein fuck that Natalya was hanging out with? We need more of him.


Tyson Kidd killed him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I nearly forgot about TD  damn football.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

6 months :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki slapping DAT ASS. bama4

& Apparently there was a Ambrose/Laurinaitis sighting where they were speaking together?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

A bunch of thirsty bitches, some large and in charge, just screen capped that brief Ambrose spotting.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

6 months my ass.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cena ended up being gone for 2 months making this pointless


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Don't worry Nikki, it only ended up being two months. If that.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



scrilla said:


> 6 months :ti


:cena2 2 months later your new WHC


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Imagine if we get an epic JoJo heel turn if they show Orton cashing in on Bryan


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"I don't want him to try to be Superman." :ti :ti :ti


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"Don't kick him there fuckface!" :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

don't be superman :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"I just don't want him trying to be superman while he's hurt"

That's a bit hard when he's Superman 24/7.

& "BRYAN, DON'T KICK HIM THERE!"

It's fucking wrestling, toots. fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

NasNYG567 said:


> Imagine if we get an epic JoJo heel turn if they show Orton cashing in on Bryan


Outside of the arena, as she tries to explain to security that she works for the WWE.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

2 months bishes!!,


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

If Orton doesn't become a recurring character this season, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Eulonzo said:


> "I just don't want him trying to be superman while he's hurt"
> 
> That's a bit hard when he's Superman 24/7.
> 
> ...


You know she was 99.9% likely to be told to say that?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Jojo appeared like twice the entire episode


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Wish they filmed Eva reacting to JoJo.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

She sings the National Anthem and they don't even care to put it in the episode's storyline :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"Yeah, remember JoJo, here's her singing the national anthem. That's all from her until next week."


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

FUCK hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva marking for her only fan sign unk2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The crowd goes wild :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Best match of her career :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Amber B said:


> She sings the National Anthem and they don't even care to put it in the episode's storyline :lmao


unless they are bringing her relationship with PSYCHO RANDY onto the show, i hope the just write her out. she's so boring.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Those fake crowd shots.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"I just got out of this match:

This bitch


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

You weren't in the match! :lmao
I can't even.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Eva Marie is a stupid bitch.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

It's a shame Eva can't wrestle, might make all this trash talk have some weight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Bellas mom just :buried Eva


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The mom :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"Did you see all the Eva signs? There was one. It was given to a fan for the purpose of this show"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I can't wait until the episode with the horrid Eva match and her crying afterwards.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

NEEDS TO GET HUMBLED. 


Bellas are members here. NikkiSix i'm onto you.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Why was Kaitlyn in gear for Summerslam?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Brie just dragged Red.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva acting like she was in the match. I can't.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

They edited the cheers for cena. FFS. What a joke


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"there can't be a tie"

their mom must have wrote the next couple months of WWE storylines.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki's classy, y'all.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

This was such a good match.

The part where Bryan was telling Cena "GET UP! GET UP!". :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



KuritaDavion said:


> I can't wait until the episode with the horrid Eva match and her crying afterwards.


If that makes the show :lmao :lmao


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Snapdragon said:


> Why was Kaitlyn in gear for Summerslam?


She had a match... Aj & Big E vs Her & Dolph


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

penis on the nose, balls on the chin.

Nikki is amazing.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Team Bella Mama!!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Brie is looking fine with that large t-shirt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> If that makes the show :lmao :lmao


With this much of Eva's ego, it has to.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Snapdragon said:


> Why was Kaitlyn in gear for Summerslam?


She had a match with Ziggler vs. AJ Lee & Big E Langston.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



NasNYG567 said:


> She had a match... Aj & Big E vs Her & Dolph


Wow I have absolutely no memory of this happening


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

The PPV of the year so far.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki's fake surprise :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

BRIE'S "SHOCKED" FACE. :lmao

Too bad he only had it for like 5/10 minutes. :vince5 rton2 :HHH2 :cena5


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

brie's reaction was fucking priceless holy fuck.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 


can't wait for that gif. those fucking eyeballs.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Please let Jojo walk over when Randy comes out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cohabitation :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

oh my god this season looks AMAZING.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

VINCENT TRAINING TO WRESTLE!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva Marie's father :mark: I can't for that episode


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Lmao @ Vinnie training to be a wrestler.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cena no selling marriage and kids


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Holy fuck. This season is going to be amazing!!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Drama, drama everywhere.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Damn, Cena laying that pipebomb :allen1


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Who drunk dial Stephaine? What?!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Natalya drunk dialing Stephanie?

Vincent becoming a wrestler?

Bryan/Brie having some drama in the relationship?

Natalya/Eva having some drama?

Welp, can't wait for more episodes. :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Kinda wish they showed the cash in.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

BRIE MODE
Nattie drunk dialing Steph
Nikki's trying to handcuff Cena
Eva looking for any way in on tv
Ariane rapping
VINCENT
JoJo disappearing from everything in sight

Going to be a great season.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I lost it at the Vinnie promo. Can't wait to see that in full (or well... as "full" as we'll get it). :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

What did Cena saying in the promos for the next episodes? 

VINNY GON BE DAT NEXT SUPAMAN


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Vincent cutting a promo with the Armenian flag. :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Vincent training and Cena heeling on Nikki.. This shit is gonna be amazing :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

if they let Jey Uso be himself on television he'd be more over than any of these fucking geeks. please drop the god damn islander gimmick.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nattie drunk dialed Steph :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Gonna be an awesome season. I have a feeling the second part of season 1 is gonna outdo the first half.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



scrilla said:


> if they let Jey Uso be himself on television he'd be more over than any of these fucking geeks. please drop the god damn islander gimmick.


I agree.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

RISE ABOVE COMMITMENT :cena3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"And the rest of the world watching on TV"

Superstars isn't on TV anymore, though, is it?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

JoJo was sangin! lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Finally watching the episode. WORK THE FACE WORK THE CAMERA O'CLOCK (aka JoJo's struggle shade o'clock)


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I bet John Cena does anal exclusively because he want no kids

I wonder if Bella have met Kendra Lust


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



scrilla said:


> NEEDS TO GET HUMBLED.
> 
> 
> Bellas are members here. NikkiSix i'm onto you.


:


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



HunterHearstHelmsley said:


> Nattie drunk dialed Steph :mark: :mark: :mark:


Too late for me to start watching tonight, but omg :lmao
Def gonna check this out soon.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nattie drunk dialing Steph will be GOAT tv moment almost as good as Goldust's wedding


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::markmg this season is gonna be boeyond amazing i cant wait


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Good episode. Eva Marie turned heel during the season break :lmao Glad Jo-Jo isn't getting much time anymore, unless they bring Orton in which I hope they do.

I actually like Cena on this show but it's almost painful to watch him interact with Nikki. Their relationship doesn't seem like it has much substance... Their scenes are really awkward, unlike Brie and Bryan. No wonder he won't commit to her :lol

Bryan and Jon were great as usual.

Vincent the GOAT training :mark: I wish they'd bring in Jaret for the ultimate midcard feud with TJ.

And did I see it right, does Eva Marie hit on TJ or something? Nattie looked pissed, but what else is new.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cena doesn't want children? wow! all these kids like him, its weird how he doesn't want kids. Its weird also that Cena gets all the success and the money in the WWE, and Nikki has that too, while Bryan gets screwed out of a storyline and demoted but him and Brie are about to get married and they actually want kids. So Cena gets the business success with Nikki, while Brie and Bryan get the personal success with the kids and marriage.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I think Cena doesn't want kids with Nikki :lmao


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

This show is so god damn funny


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I'm sure Brie loves the fact that none of the other girls find Bryan attractive, so she doesn't have to deal with the competition from others. Its a win win for her.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Man Nattie came off as a huge insecure bitch in this which is totally an unattractive trait. Same can be said for Ariane but that's nothing new.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I am half surprised Nikki and John are still together. You can tell from this show Nikki wants to get married and have kids someday and we all know Cena does not. Unless there is some sort of twist (doubt it), it will be interesting to see how Nikki copes with that.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

she only wants to get married because Brie is getting married and will have a family before her.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

TBH, perhaps only the show, but the Brie and Bryan relationship seems really sincere. But the Cena and Nikki relationship seems fake as fuck. In it for the money and in it for the piece of ass, I suppose.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

isn't it weird how Bryan isn't that much of a social guy, yet Brie is like this big partier and they are together as a couple? She likes to drink at parties and be social, yet he hates all of that, so its just weird how they are a couple...but good for them, they seem happy and whatnot. But they're both earthy and laid back, I just find it weird how he's not all that social and she winded up with a guy like that, but good for her for not going for the stereotypical muscled up guy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



THANOS said:


> Man Nattie came off as a huge insecure bitch in this which is totally an unattractive trait. Same can be said for Ariane but that's nothing new.


To be fair, tons of women are insecure, just some more than others.


markedfordeath said:


> Cena doesn't want children? wow! all these kids like him, its weird how he doesn't want kids.





roz85 said:


> I think Cena doesn't want kids with Nikki :lmao


Cena seems like one of those people who loves kids, but doesn't want to ever have his own children.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Total SLUTS


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Well, of course Cena doesn't want children. The birth of his child could cause him to miss Raw or hell a ppv... But he could always rise above it, and not go to the hospital.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> Well, of course Cena doesn't want children. The birth of his child could cause him to miss Raw or hell a ppv... But he could always rise above it, and not go to the hospital.


:lmao. Potentially awesome storylines and promos. 6 months down the road, Cena is presented with a subpoena to appear in court for refusal to pay child support. RISE ABOVE LAWYERS.


----------



## hadoboy (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Eulonzo said:


> "And the rest of the world watching on TV"
> 
> Superstars isn't on TV anymore, though, is it?


Superstars airs internationally on TV, for example in Australia, New Zealand and Untied Kingdom (I'm sure it does..) But I do know it airs on TV in Australia as it airs every Friday before Smackdown is aired.

EDIT: Just checked it's aired on TV in more then 15 countries.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

This season is going to be hilarious. Bryan and Cena continue to be the voices of reason on this show and Brie continues to be a sweetheart while Nikki is still acting like a teenager  The way they edit matches like Nattie versus Naomi is ridiculous though, with the over the top happy crowd shots that clearly didn't happen at that moment. Like at one point Nattie and Noami locked up and they showed two guys high five-ing each other :no: 

Dat drunk dial.

Surprised we didn't see any Jojo/Orton interaction in the previews. Maybe Orton doesn't want it to be on TV?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Yeah, I assume Orton doesn't want his personal life out there like that.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Ariane bi-polar gimmick incoming.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Great episode as always. Cant wait for next week! Nattie drunkdialing steph and Nikkis reaction to Cena :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

How is it weird Cena doesn't want Kids. Not everyone wants children. 

So JoJo got kicked off the show? Any truth to those rumors?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

ARIANE DUDE :lmao :lmao :lmao 
"_Did you just call me a fucking bitch?! ARE YOU SERIOUS?!_"
Haha, so awesome! 

Nikkis face when Cena told her "_I uh... I pooped myself once..._" :lol

Trinity telling Ariane too calm down when it comes to Vince... so sweet! :clap Almost had tears in my eyes.

Could listen to Jojo singing the anthem forever. :clap

Nice epi!


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Does anyone know where we can watch this new episode online?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Natalya fucks me off so much. Stupid fucking overrated slut.

:hb


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I need a link couldn't watch it yesterday :/


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Well of course Cena doesn't want any kids, he's too busy to have that shit now.

Maybe down the road when he's not full time, he may re-consider it. But now? :ti


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*






*You're welcome.*
:sandow


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

:mark:

Barrett appearance :mark:
Zeb appearance :mark:
Nattie Mode :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

LOL at Alicia when Nattie said she's pissed off. :


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

This show is awesome.


----------



## netty (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



-UNDEAD- said:


> *You're welcome.*
> :sandow


Thank you sir :cheer


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Legit fucking DIED at Alicia and Nattie. Jesus Christ that had me rolling. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Also Nikki Bella >>>>>>>>. So many GOAT one liners from her in this show. I want to see her give Eva a FRICKING BITCHSLAP because that would be amazing. 

What's even more amazing is the fact that Nattie drunk dialled STEPHANIE MCMAHON IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT MOST LIKELY WHEN SHE WAS IN BED WITH HER HUSBAND PAUL 'THE SHOVEL' MCMAHON INCOMING DIARRHOEA AND PISSED PANTS COMBINATION GIMMICK IN 3...2...1...

:buried

Eva walking around with dat big head. It's going to catch up to her although it's pretty fucking :lol watching her flaunt it in the Bella's faces. 

Ariene is crazy. Vinnie is GOAT. Trinity and Uso are too sane for this shit. Yeah, awesome show. Can't wait for next week and I doubt Raw tonight tops it. 

The best show on TV is back. 

:yes


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Saw Barret on the show which was great
I feel like Arianne is about to get in some shit with her anger
Seems like Jojo is kind of taking a backseat
Seems like every show Brie gets more attractive than Nikki

Anyone else surprised by how Alicia Fox sounded?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Jimmy? Jey? Who gives a fuck but the Uso's one liners floor me :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Wow, they totally buried Jojo. 

I'm sure countless wrestlers have had bathroom incidents in the ring over the years.

Bellas looked really cute watching the Summerslam mainevent, but man, this show depresses me looking back on a time when the WWE product wasn't relying on a 41 year old fat man with a limp as their mainevent attraction. 

I wonder what episode will cover the AJ pipebombshell.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

:kobe wasn't it well known that cena hada torn tricep before summerslam?

out for 6 months... comes back in 2 :cena4


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



checkcola said:


> Wow, they totally buried Jojo.
> 
> I'm sure countless wrestlers have had bathroom incidents in the ring over the years.
> 
> ...


stone cold mentioned on the season of tough enough that he shit his pants during his first match and I believe sycho sid did during one of his wwe matches to


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



xxbones88xx said:


> stone cold mentioned on the season of tough enough that he shit his pants during his first match and I believe sycho sid did during one of his wwe matches to


Sid did it during a match with Undertaker.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Some times ago i read a whole article about shiting and/or pissing in wrestling. :lol
Like Curt Hennig waiting under the ring and shiting in a bucket. :lol


This show....:clap:clap:clap

Every time im watching it, i have the same great feeling like watching a post-WM Raw.
Best wrestling related thing on TV right now.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Total Divas new episode thoughts:

Arianne is ghetto as hell. No class whatsoever, honking incessantly and throwing drinks at people? Am I really supposed to believe that the WWE will suffer mass financial failure if 1/2 of the 'Tons of Funk' valets is released? Plus that whiny voice... Get rid of her already but keep Trinity.

Eva Marie personifying the label 'Total Diva'. Love how she's getting under the Bellas skin. :lol








I love this woman. So hot. So evil. 

Nattie. Alicia wasn't helping matters was she? lol. At least she got over it eventually. Only to drunk dial Stephanie. :mark:

John Cena. Nikki's comment that it looked like a brain made me smirk. Bryan kept kicking it. :lol 

Cena/Nikki relationship. Dat co-habitation agreement. :lol 

Jojo. Sang.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Cena doesn't want to get married and have kids? 

Consider me part of the Cenation now!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



superfudge said:


> Cena doesn't want to get married and have kids?
> 
> Consider me part of the Cenation now!


At least this way, we don't have to worry about John Cena's son mucking up the company 25 to 30 years in the future.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Total Divas new episode thoughts:
> 
> Arianne is ghetto as hell. No class whatsoever, honking incessantly and throwing drinks at people? Am I really supposed to believe that the WWE will suffer mass financial failure if 1/2 of the 'Tons of Funk' valets is released? Plus that whiny voice... Get rid of her already but keep Trinity.
> 
> ...




dat drag face.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Amber B said:


>


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*




Amber B said:


> Replace JoJo with Alicia. PLEASE.


Alicia was like "IT PISSES YOU OFF, HAHA....PISS!"
:lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Total Divas new episode thoughts:
> 
> Arianne is ghetto as hell. No class whatsoever, honking incessantly and throwing drinks at people? Am I really supposed to believe that the WWE will suffer mass financial failure if 1/2 of the 'Tons of Funk' valets is released? Plus that whiny voice... Get rid of her already but keep Trinity.


You realise it's a made up storyline right?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



SandyRavage said:


> You realise it's a made up storyline right?


Wait, what?! I'm done.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Surprised how funny Alicia fox is, her laugh is hilarious 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



xxbones88xx said:


> stone cold mentioned on the season of tough enough that he shit his pants during his first match and I believe sycho sid did during one of his wwe matches to


Recently on some show(Face to Face?) he said he shat him self in a match against Yokozuna during a show in overseas.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

He mentioned it on Opie & Anthony too, I believe.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Change the title of the thread to 'GOATNESS' 

God, I use the word GOAT so loosely.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



CYC said:


> Change the title of the thread to 'GOATNESS'
> 
> God, I use the word GOAT so loosely.


THE GOAT DOT COM


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I really like Cena in this show. And Eva blowing it up. "Did you see all the Eva Marie signs out there?" Yes, I seen the one.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



SandyRavage said:


> You realise it's a made up storyline right?


It could go either way on these shows. I've seen enough of her throughout the whole series to hold the same opinion. They're not all these great actresses. It's too natural.









This scripted too, brah?





Obviously hired for her sound knowledge of the business.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Brie being with Bryan is an inspiration for all ugly guys in the world...Gives them hope that they can find a gorgeous woman like that. She could have had anyone, yet she chooses him, and still stays with him even though he hates going to parties.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Obviously hired for her sound knowledge of the business.


Love how timid she is there compared to on the show. Dat Stone Cold intimidation.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Wonder what brie's reaction was 15 seconds later when hhh pedigreed bryan. Alicia Fox was awesome.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



markedfordeath said:


> Brie being with Bryan is an inspiration for all ugly guys in the world...Gives them hope that they can find a gorgeous woman like that. She could have had anyone, yet she chooses him, and still stays with him even though he hates going to parties.


Except Daniel Bryan isn't an ugly guy. And gee, I really have not missed your obvious problems with women during the _Total Divas_ hiatus.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



markedfordeath said:


> Brie being with Bryan is an inspiration for all ugly guys in the world...Gives them hope that they can find a gorgeous woman like that. She could have had anyone, yet she chooses him, and still stays with him even though he hates going to parties.


Daniel Bryan is a beautiful man.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Oh geez the GOAT show is back :mark: :mark:

Nikki isn't the sharpest tool in the shed but I like her.
Brie is pretty cool as well.
Trinity just wins at everything.
Ariane is a cunt. She just is. She actually made me feel bad for Vinny.
Eva Marie is a super cunt. If even certain scenes were scripted I would never let them portray me like that. Anything for some tv time I guess.
Natalya is starting to grate and is super passive aggressive. She needed more than one dick in her life *smh*
Vincent trying to dance was awesome
Jon has some of the best facial expressions and seems like a great guy.
Cena always talks to Nikki as if he's talking to a kid and not someone he considers to be his intellectual equal.
Daniel Bryan wins at life.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Unknown2013 said:


> I really like Cena in this show. And Eva blowing it up. "Did you see all the Eva Marie signs out there?" Yes, I seen the one.


it cracked me up when Cena's water bottle cap broke and he said "my water broke" and fist bumped Hornswoggle.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



markedfordeath said:


> Brie being with Bryan is an inspiration for all ugly guys in the world...Gives them hope that they can find a gorgeous woman like that. She could have had anyone, yet she chooses him, and still stays with him even though he hates going to parties.


Bryan ain't ugly. One of the best looking dudes on the roster.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

DB is good looking, but he's not a head turner for women....thats why its awesome that Brie thinks he's like a stud.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

And this is coming from a huge Daniel Bryan mark? Poor Bryan...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Woopie fuckin doo.fpalm


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

TD is still going strong in the ratings, still outdrawing TNA:



> -- E! issued a press release on Monday announcing 1.3 million viewers for the return of "Total Divas" Sunday night on E!
> 
> The premiere episode in July averaged 1.343 million viewers, placing Sunday's first episode of the second-half of Season 1 in-line with the start.
> 
> ...


http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_74501.shtml


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



markedfordeath said:


> DB is good looking, but he's not a head turner for women....thats why its awesome that Brie thinks he's like a stud.


:lol:lmao:lol:lmao:lol:lmao:lol

how do you know he isn't a headturner for women? You make it seem like Brie looks so much better than him, you do know she might be a headturner for most guys.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I've just noticed that most women think Orton and Cena are hot...they never say anything about DB being hot.... I'm just glad a hot chick finds him attractive, that's awesome.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



markedfordeath said:


> I've just noticed that most women think Orton and Cena are hot...they never say anything about DB being hot.... *I'm just glad a hot chick finds him attractive, that's awesome*.


I think its weird you care about what chicks think about DB.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Just finished watching. 

Some thoughts:

Eva/Bellas feud was the best stuff. Eva's easily my favorite on this show.  

Natalya peeing herself shit was just :ti. They overblew the drama so much it was ridiculous. 

And more stupid drama with Ariane. Yawn.. 

Overall more enjoyable than tonight's RAW will be.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

will Corey Graves ever get called up? or is he too "small"?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> Cena always talks to Nikki as if he's talking to a kid and not someone he considers to be his intellectual equal.


Because she's clearly not. It's very hard to be basic enough for dumber people to understand, and not seem condescending all the while.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

It's indeed very strange how Cena talks to Nikki. Sure some scenes are "scripted" but probably loosely, and you tell this is how they really interact. Nikki always tells Cena stupid petty shit, then Cena has to talk sense into her. Meanwhile Nikki is touching Cena's chest, arm and her own boobs the whole time looking horny as fuck. That's the only thing she's got going for her; she's good looking and she wants Cena's D. Besides that she's dumb as fuck.



cindel25 said:


> How is it weird Cena doesn't want Kids. Not everyone wants children.
> 
> So JoJo got kicked off the show? Any truth to those rumors?


She's just boring as hell so she doesn't get much air time.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Watching some old episodes.

MA BOY JUSTIN GABRIEL owning JoJo by pretending to love her and then with another girl the next second. :lmao That's how you do it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



markedfordeath said:


> will Corey Graves ever get called up? or is he too "small"?


He's in that perplexing condition of having a great look, but being dull as dishwater in the ring.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Kalashnikov said:


> Because she's clearly not. It's very hard to be basic enough for dumber people to understand, and not seem condescending all the while.





Quasi Juice said:


> It's indeed very strange how Cena talks to Nikki. Sure some scenes are "scripted" but probably loosely, and you tell this is how they really interact. Nikki always tells Cena stupid petty shit, then Cena has to talk sense into her. Meanwhile Nikki is touching Cena's chest, arm and her own boobs the whole time looking horny as fuck. That's the only thing she's got going for her; she's good looking and she wants Cena's D. Besides that she's dumb as fuck.


Agree on both counts. Cena always looks like ' yeah I like her but I aint gonna fucking marry her.'


----------



## GeneticJackhammer9 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

LOL at DB being "good looking". I guess of some you guys haven't really talked much with gorgeous looking women.


----------



## DrHorrible (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I'm a woman and the wrestler I fancy the most is obviously Sami Zayn but I also think Daniel Bryan is a good looking man, especially in his American dragon days and with little to no beard.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva Marie is such a bitch. I don't give a shit if the show is scripted or not. I hope I go onto Pwmania one morning and see that she has been released from her contract. I cannot stand her.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Just read through this entire thread. This is GOAT thread on the forum.

I was pissed off they didn't show fucking JoJo getting asked to sing, but yet they show Eva's worthless ass being at ringside for a match. 

I hope she does read the "dirt sheets" and fucking pays attention to them when they all say she's a piece of shit and has an elephant sized ego and nobody fucking likes her.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



RichardHagen said:


> Just read through this entire thread. This is GOAT thread on the forum.
> 
> I was pissed off they didn't show fucking JoJo getting asked to sing, but yet they show Eva's worthless ass being at ringside for a match.
> 
> I hope she does read the "dirt sheets" and fucking pays attention to them when they all say she's a piece of shit and has an elephant sized ego and nobody fucking likes her.


JoJo is my favorite and it sucks she doesnt get more air time but shes only 19. I know some of those girls in NXT are pissed she and Eva got moved to the main roster so fast. I hate Eva, she is a terrible actress. Its weird how she acts like such a bitch on the show but she has real heat backstage, I wounder how much of it is a shoot


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



The Great Gatsby said:


> JoJo is my favorite and it sucks she doesnt get more air time but shes only 19. I know some of those girls in NXT are pissed she and Eva got moved to the main roster so fast. I hate Eva, she is a terrible actress. Its weird how she acts like such a bitch on the show but she has real heat backstage, I wounder how much of it is a shoot


There was a report sometime during the first season about how people backstage aren't sure if the show is scripted or not, so they take it like it's real, and people look at her like she's a bitch. Which I don't blame them.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva Marie must have loved all the attention she got at Superslam! I'm so happy for her being able to accomplish her lifelong dream of being a WWE diva!

fpalm fucking dumbass bitch


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Last year she was farting all the time, and now she pisses herself... Is WWE trying to turn Natalya into the female version of Bastion Booger?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



DrHorrible said:


> I'm a woman and the wrestler I fancy the most is obviously Sami Zayn but I also think Daniel Bryan is a good looking man, especially in his American dragon days and with little to no beard.


(Y)

I love how men seem to think they're the authority on what women are into.



Srdjan99 said:


> Last year she was farting all the time, and now she pisses herself... Is WWE trying to turn Natalya into the female version of Bastion Booger?


She's just living that Poor Nattie lyfe, 24/7/365.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> It could go either way on these shows. I've seen enough of her throughout the whole series to hold the same opinion. They're not all these great actresses. It's too natural.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Jimmy uso has two DUI charges, he still seems likeable. What does that have to do with the road rage scene being made up bullshit?.....brah 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



RichardHagen said:


> Eva Marie is such a bitch. I don't give a shit if the show is scripted or not. I hope I go onto Pwmania one morning and see that she has been released from her contract. I cannot stand her.


Eva Marie is full of shit! End of story.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I still can't get over Eva in the last episode. Thinking her irrelevant appearance during a match will make her the top Diva. As if she did something great.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Foxy needs to be on the show full time.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

This show has won me over! I was _dying_ the whole time.

Cameron is a hot mess, Eva is obviously on another planet, and the Bellas are calling themselves "hardworking veterans". 

*Bryan, run while you can!*

* :yum: & hello I saw you Wade Barrett :yum:


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I laughed super hard when Eva said "I just came out of a great match." Like she was a huge part of it or something.

Can't wait for more Fandango on the next episode, time to get dirty with Curty.


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I vote they make Total Divas 3 hours and Raw 1 hour


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I hope Eva reads these forums.

If so, I hope you get released.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



RichardHagen said:


> Eva Marie is such a bitch. I don't give a shit if the show is scripted or not. I hope I go onto Pwmania one morning and see that she has been released from her contract. I cannot stand her.





RichardHagen said:


> I was pissed off they didn't show fucking JoJo getting asked to sing, but yet they show Eva's worthless ass being at ringside for a match.
> 
> I hope she does read the "dirt sheets" and fucking pays attention to them when they all say she's a piece of shit and has an elephant sized ego and nobody fucking likes her.





RichardHagen said:


> I hope Eva reads these forums.
> 
> If so, I hope you get released.


:ti

Calm down.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Nostalgia said:


> :ti
> 
> Calm down.


:draper2


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I can't watch this show anymore its crazy how badly they edit things. 

I mean who the fuck high fives when divas lock up on Superstars!?

The acting is so bad its entertaining though. If that bumb caused Nattie to piss herself I would be more worried about bladder cancer than maintaing my dignity. Not that anyone was actually watching the match anyway, ironically they were probably having a piss during it.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki is so insecure its uncomfortable to watch. why is she so insecure? if she's always unsure about John, then why date him?


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



markedfordeath said:


> Nikki is so insecure its uncomfortable to watch. why is she so insecure? if she's always unsure about John, then why date him?


I suspect they were probably sleeping together whilst he was married and its a case of the old "Cheat with me, cheat on me" paranoia.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I gotta a question, who the hell says the word Tinkle? Thats like something a 5 year old says. "you hit me in the bladder and i tinkled a little bit" grow up Natty and say peed like everyone else.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

i say pissed but to each their own.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



markedfordeath said:


> i say pissed but to each their own.


Pissed, peed which ever. Both are more appropriate to use than tinkle, i'm pretty sure only kindergarten kids say tinkle and even they probably say pissed or peed nowadays.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Clip from the next episode!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki sure loves her vibrators.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"What, you want me to walk around here naked?"

bama4


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Lol at Cena talking to his girlfriend like he's addressing a fucking judge on a homicide charge.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

"I feel as if public education has failed you."

:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I can't. He's just so over every single thing she says and does. It's beautiful. (Y)


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

does anyone think they're right for each other?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Does anyone care? :lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

i'm a viewer, i'm invested in the story, I personally don't think they are. He doesn't seem that into her.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

BITW 

:cena3

Nikki is unbelievable in every sense of the word bama4


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

She's almost 30 and doesn't know what the scrotum is :lmao :lmao










At least we now know that Cena likes his women dumb. Women with an IQ over 110 need not apply.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

it could just be the show, maybe both her and Brie are highly intelligent.....They probably just picked Nikki to play the dumb role.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*









I made this.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

going to watch episode 9 later on but what's the lesson of the day?

Cena relationship seems to be forceful...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Eulonzo said:


> I made this.


You're doing the Lord's work.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

was that scene during the actual event backstage? or do you think it was staged wayy afterward and they had her act that face?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I assume it was during the actual event.

Either way, it's funny the way she did that face. :lol


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Nikki seemed disinterested and was playing with her phone the whole time LOL


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

i hate these sluts.there stupid and fucking annoying


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Brie isn't a slut!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I wish KellyKellyFan was here for this thread


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> I wish KellyKellyFan was here for this thread


Was kellykellyfan banned? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

poor nikki bella. john cena clearly doesnt care about her. would be awesome if he ended up tagging with eva marie.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Sometimes I like Cena, especially when he's a doofus ("my water broke"). But, I really hate how he treats Nikki. He talks down to her so much. I wish she would wise up; but, you know she's dating him for his paycheck.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



rakija said:


> Sometimes I like Cena, especially when he's a doofus ("my water broke"). But, I really hate how he treats Nikki. He talks down to her so much. I wish she would wise up; but, you know she's dating him for his paycheck.


She doesn't get a paycheck of her own?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



december_blue said:


> Clip from the next episode!


haha, is Cena in some kind of medication? he seems a bit depressed :genius


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

I doubt Nikki is dating Cena for money, she opens up to him about a lot, and she genuinely seems affectionate towards him. If she was a gold digger, why would she be opening up about her family issues and insecurities, making an effort with his family, being so excited to do something as simple as going fishing with him? It seems like a lot of effort to go to for cash, especially considering she has her own money from wwe, outside projects her and Brie have done and probably money from the E network on top of that. And why couldn't she just like Cena for who he is? A hot guy with a cute personality who seems to genuinely care for her.

Very excited for this weekends episode, it should be really good.


----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Eva Marie is doing my head in... why the hell did they hire her? She's not even that attractive and the red hair is dreadful!

29 years old with no wrestling experience and no passion for the industry save getting her face in Maxim - they must be gearing her up to be number one heel of the reality era or something because I'm baffled!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Lilou said:


> I doubt Nikki is dating Cena for money, she opens up to him about a lot, and she genuinely seems affectionate towards him. If she was a gold digger, why would she be opening up about her family issues and insecurities, making an effort with his family, being so excited to do something as simple as going fishing with him? It seems like a lot of effort to go to for cash, especially considering she has her own money from wwe, outside projects her and Brie have done and probably money from the E network on top of that. And why couldn't she just like Cena for who he is? A hot guy with a cute personality who seems to genuinely care for her.


I agree, although I still think they're not perfect for each other - I prefer Bryan/Brie - but if they're happy, then good for them.

Really excited for the new episode tomorrow.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Pycckue said:


> i hate these sluts.there stupid and fucking annoying


People like this who constantly label/generalize the Divas. fpalm


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Lilou said:


> I doubt Nikki is dating Cena for money, she opens up to him about a lot, and she genuinely seems affectionate towards him. If she was a gold digger, why would she be opening up about her family issues and insecurities, making an effort with his family, being so excited to do something as simple as going fishing with him? It seems like a lot of effort to go to for cash, especially considering she has her own money from wwe, outside projects her and Brie have done and probably money from the E network on top of that. And why couldn't she just like Cena for who he is? A hot guy with a cute personality who seems to genuinely care for her.
> 
> Very excited for this weekends episode, it should be really good.


You obviously don't really know how gold digging works. The ones who make it look obvious are the amateurs. The ones who's always supportive but yet can't resist to tell the public how rich their man is, well those aren't the smartest but they're above the amateurs. Just because someone makes plenty of their own money is no reason why they can't help themselves to the money of others. A woman doesn't have to be poor to be a gold digger or looking for a come up. The only quality they need to have is greed.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Don't know if it's been posted here but some sites are saying Total Divas is more than likely being renewed for a second season. :mark:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Yeah that was pretty obvious, aside from a few times where the ratings dropped, this show has been a huge success.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

Brie is starting to look really unhealthy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

How so?

I think Nikki has a better body because she's thicker, but Brie's body looks nice as well.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*

32 hours and 59 minutes until GOATNESS :mark:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Eulonzo said:


> People like this who constantly label/generalize the Divas. fpalm


He's not 100% wrong though, unfortunately.

I very much enjoy laughing at the fake drama E! likes to manufacture, like Nikki being worried about Eva Marie becoming her sister's tag team partner. Those insert shots of people in the crowd jumping up and down and screaming during a Bellas/Funkadactyls match on Superstars are really great too.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

After 7 long days... finally... finally... FINALLY... TOTAL DIVAS HAVE COME BACK TO EEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Does it mean I'm a horrible person if I want the Anvil to appear on an episode. And in said episode he is totally fucked up on something...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Brie's body is flawless. I don't what some of you are talking about, saying she's too skinny and whatnot.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Brie's body is flawless. I don't what some of you are talking about, saying she's too skinny and whatnot.


Agree. Nothing wrong with Brie's body.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Except she eats the poo poo.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Srdjan99 said:


> After 7 long days... finally... finally... FINALLY... TOTAL DIVAS HAVE COME BACK TO EEEEEEEEE!!!













Zeppex said:


> Does it mean I'm a horrible person if I want the Anvil to appear on an episode. And in said episode he is totally fucked up on something...


Yes. ... and no. But mostly yes.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



NikkiSixx said:


> *"I feel as if public education has failed you."
> *
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I can't. He's just so over every single thing she says and does. It's beautiful. (Y)


This shit had me laughing histerically.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



SubZero3:16 said:


> *She's almost 30 and doesn't know what the scrotum is :lmao :lmao*
> 
> Basically, she can't name prob 80% of the things she has had in or around her mouth
> 
> that's just a rough guess


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: TOTAL DIVAS RETURNS TO E!*



Eulonzo said:


> I made this.


Nikki no sells Cena's loss

Brie has just blown a kayfabe fuse


honestly, it looks like im bashing them, but I do thoroughly enjoy the show and the Bellas.

This is the New Sunday Night Heat


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

It irks me how comfortable they show show WWE is fake by stating the creative team assigned them this and that and them rehearsing for a segment.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

They have no choice but to show all that when they film at RAW/SmackDown.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/VinceMcMahon/status/398888125378072576
:vince5


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

3 more minutes.

WHERE YOU GUYS AT?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Almost time. :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> https://twitter.com/VinceMcMahon/status/398888125378072576
> :vince5


I really wish that was actually Vince tweeting, I'd watch a show of him watching Total Divas.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm ready for some Drama!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

When will Nikki finally snap on Eva?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Moonface is the best :lmao
She's growing on me :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Talking to Curtis on the phone?

:axel

or

:fandango


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Fuji face? Show always has me rolling two min. in.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YAAAAAS


*YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

What the hell did John name his fish? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The guy that gave her the box, though.

:langston


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena's not feeling the boxes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

John is already regretting this decision.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't with her. :lmao
I can't.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why can't John be like this on Raw?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh my god. :lmao

Makes no sense for her to bring those with her since she's living with John now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

CLASSY.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:lenny I'm now thinking of a visual image of Nikki using DAT vibrator


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

All them vibrators :lmao :lmao :lmao

BELDING sighting :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sweet visuals.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy fucking shit, Mr. Belding got fat.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brie kissed Cena :bryan2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nikki: He's going to be gone for 6 months

:cena2 Golden boy comes back in two months and wins the WHC


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Nikki looks better everytime i see her. I have no idea why.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CYC said:


> Brie kissed Cena :bryan2


:lmao :lmao :lmao

& Is Nattie still on that damn pissing incident? fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Or personal knob slobber.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Never announced before. Let's let her do LIVE ANNOUNCING. I can't.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nattie can be so damn hard to watch sometimes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Nattie: When really she's just a kitten digging down in a litter box.

:lol Gold.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:ti Eva Marie ring announcing skills


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:cena2 stealing the show


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is Nikki watching RAW on that small monitor, though?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Except :trips


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ryder!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Then Bryan got that title taken away :ti :trips rton2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Zack Ryder's back getting on the show.

Mark in general just seems like a creepy guy.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan about to live the John Cena lifestyle! :cena2 :bryan2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Love how they just don't even acknowledge the screwjob after his win at SS.

& Bryan doing wrestling holds on Brie. :bryan


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Not showing dat :trips heel turn on Bryan. NO BUYS.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So...take a legit break you dumbfuck so you can actually heal.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

NIKKI WITH THAT INTELLIGENCE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She is the best :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

TAINT

CHODE

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel as if Public Education has failed you :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chin Bella is my fave now :lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Aw, Don Cena don't wanna let Vince down.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena is like damn bitch you dumb as hell :lmao


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Lol, at the cena joke.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The classy one folks.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"I feel as if public education has failed you." :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Really cool huh? Too bad you came back within two months John!

Ummm when did Eva ring announced? JoJo did right?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Is that Rob?

Damn he and Cena have been friends since High School


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Changed the channel, i don't like watching shit like that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There needs to be a couple of spinoffs.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Who the hell keeps signing off on these damn Madea movies?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Why do I see blood squirting?"

It's surgery, toots.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tyler Perry and ******** together. Movie I'll never need to see.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

There should be a Real Housewives/Total Divas crossover :vince5


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena pulling out that roommate agreement!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

alicia getting that airtime

EDIT: DANCE FLASHBACK


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Alicia Fox, doe.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Alicia Fox - Total Divas Troll.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"PISS!"*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alicia Fox will be the star on the next season of TD. Book it.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, more Foxy again!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

And JoJo remains nowhere to be found.

Just the way it should be. :bryan


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alicia is so replacing Emanuelle Lewis.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They keep doing their best to show how stupid Eva is. And she's really stupid.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

alicia is really a giddy person.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:vince2

Dule Hill and James Roday appearance !


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

USO :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> And JoJo remains nowhere to be found.
> 
> Just the way it should be. :bryan


:bosh6


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Naomi/Cameron/Uso. :mark:

One of the best parts of the show.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

AHHHHHAH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jon :lol


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Trin and Jon are so cute... 

Nooooo Jon! Omg lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God bless them :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol I love this show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eva da WOAT. 

:buried


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....So they gave her this job because?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*!!!!!*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Is Randy Orton from Los Angeles, California"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Randy Orton from Los Angeles California :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao ORTON IS FROM LA?!!! DAMN SHE DUMB!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rocky just gave him major side eye. 


DREW.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"This doesn't happen here"

Unless you're the Rock or Steph and you need to memorize your promo.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't watch this segment. My sense of secondhand embarrassment is too strong.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao Jinder Mahal???

:lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

3mb!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

3MB ripping Eva Marie a new one. :lmao :mark: :lmao

I MUST see this.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao :lmao 3MB :buried Eva :lmao :lmao

:mark: :mark: AWESOME


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

3MB appearance incoming. :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Jinder telling that chick where to go!!! 3MB for LIFE :flip


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

When the reigning kings of jobbing are throwing shade, girl you are fucking up.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dem accents.

When did Eva do announcing?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Mahal's boutta cut the promo of his career on Eva Marie :lmao


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

#Mark said:


> Mahal's boutta cut the promo of his career on Eva Marie :lmao


I'm on the edge of my seat :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Driving with one hand :side:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"I skeet skeet skeet all on them surgeons."
:cena5


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Driving with one hand and Nikki wanting to kill them both..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thirsty.
Thirsty like hell.
Damn.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn, Nikki looking to make a sex tape.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Eva Marie securing her spot as the GOAT.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kissing on a man while he's driving, that's a good way to die.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The camera quality during that Cena/Nikki car part was terrible.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

10 days no sex, not ok in my book!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bag of skittles :lmao
They're amazing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Funny how Jon's toe grosses me out more than Cena's surgery.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Jon and Trinity's relationship is going to stand the test of time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Power Couple? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The difference between DB/Brie's or Trinity/Jon's relationship and Nikki/Cena's...is so obvious.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn Brie is skinny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amazing you'd still think DB is the champ if you just watched this show.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Can we talk about how Eva Marie walks like Eddie Izzard in heels?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When the fuck did she even announce? :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Justin Roberts! *clap clap clap*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Amber B said:


> When the fuck did she even announce? :lmao


:lol It was from Superstars


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bitch. They're a trio. All you have to do is say their individual names and the team name.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the hell, she just stood there and didn't say anything? At least say 3MB.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> When the fuck did she even announce? :lmao


This had to be on Superstars or Main Event because I honestly don't remember this on RAW.

& Why the fuck was she screaming like a angry cat (aka Brie Bella's matches)? & I knew she was gonna pull a deer-in-the-headlights. :lol Reminds me of what happened with The Miz several years ago.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Yo, Eva is a trip :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Eva Marie's role this season is every week watch her fail at everything she's supposed to do.

And watch JoJo for 5 seconds give her an evil look.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

CYC said:


> :lol It was from Superstars


Now aren't we glad they canceled the show? :argh:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

GINGER Mahal :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
This bitch is hopeless


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat entrance :ass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The shots of fans dancing are hilarious.

:lmao What voice it that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh good lawd my tv is on mute. I cannot watch this!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SHAT AAAAAAAAAAP!*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dead.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sandra appearance!

JoJo so happy Eva's fucking up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dem mic skills :ti

Even Jo-Jo knows who Jinder Mahal is.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass on cameron!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Even Sandra :buried Eva.

Fire Eva plz. But keep her on Total Divas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi's invisible edges are tragic. Still love her, though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BLOOD

:vince4


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Nattie with the proverbial shovel.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Eva Marie is just amazing.

All those guys around Jon's foot :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

R-Truth - doctor will take care of this.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy shit, his foot. :lmao

When he stretched his big toe I thought one of his toes got chopped off or something. Damn lmao.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Candle Wax and Ginger Titties

and Cracky Tales!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Only post tonight. 

*clears throat*

Eva Marie is a dumb bitch. 
Goodnight.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jinder :lmao

"Do you know my name?" :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"Do you know my name? Ginger Mahal!"


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Ginger Mahal!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Drew....


*EW!*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

richyque said:


> Dat ass on cameron!


Yup. bama4


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :steebiej 

Ginger Mahal.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jinder has probably asked Vince that question about 10 times in the last month, though


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Total Divas: The Many Failures of Eva Marie


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eva Marie, don't hinder Jinder!


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


> *EW!*


What's wrong with Drew?


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

They should drop Drew and call themselves Ginger Mahal


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's so pretty. He deserves better.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

:lmao Heath trying to use this as a teaching moment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those titties.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Cheating or no cheating, she fails every time.

:lol @ The Miz in the Fandango attire just acting completely normal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heath trying to help = Heath trying to get some.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Barely saw any ass


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

At least I didn't cheat


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*OOOOOH! *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Crazy Liz is crying and laughing at the same time.
And screaming.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Little kids are watching this show John and Nikki :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

No wonder Cena healed so fast. :cena2


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Those titties.


I know, right? Heaths man tits get bigger every week


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

When Jon took his boots off and saw his toe, did anyone else see King lurking behind them or am I the only one


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They show Cena's elbow but not Jon's toe.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NasNYG567 said:


> When Jon took his boots off and saw his toe, did anyone else see King lurking behind them or am I the only one


Don't know why he would though, Jon isn't under-aged.


KuritaDavion said:


> They show Cena's elbow but not Jon's toe.


They showed it more than once earlier.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't deal with this toenail storyline.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I can't deal with this toenail storyline.


Better than the Big Show vs Orton/HHH storyline


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lol Nikki seems so desperate to tiedown John asap .


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did she say 48 hours to leave his home? Whattt?!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

NasNYG567 said:


> When Jon took his boots off and saw his toe, did anyone else see King lurking behind them or am I the only one


:ti


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Better than the Big Show vs Orton/HHH storyline


Eva Marie's ring announcing is better than Slow vs. Boreton, though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

O Fenômeno said:


> :lol Nikki seems so desperate to tiedown John asap .


Which is so great given Cena's lack of affection for her on any level.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> Don't know why he would though, Jon isn't under-aged.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> :lol Nikki seems so desperate to tiedown John asap .


Pregnant in 5 months or less. This is my bet.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Her ass is something else. For some reason it seems bigger this episode. :kobe4

Uso cowering in the corner. :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lmao Jon is like "Ahhh shit, she's gonna kill me." :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Naomi slapping him UP-SIDE his head. :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The Bellas' elocution drives me up the tree. "Gedda." STOP IT. SPEAK CLEARLY.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's okay. This schedule only lasted a few weeks, Brie.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Pregnant in 5 months or less. This is my bet.


I guarantee she is poking holes in the condoms


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he had to do it on camera :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The best :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cena keeping his backside covered. Bet he would have had the GOAT pre-nup if he ever changed his mind about marriage.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Probably should have brought this to her before shipping the 26 boxes of shoes and vibrators across the country.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki is Eve


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Liz hired Linda Hogan's lawyer and still got next to nothing. Nikki Bella might end up paying him spousal support.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His guest :lmao

And this is why he does not want to get married again. The fuckery of it all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki just realizing she's not that close to hooking Cena in as she thought.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Damn how am I going to get all of his shit now?"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Of course the show ends here. :langston


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

This beat go hard :lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Cena should dump her ass in the season finale


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nattie to punch Eva or NO BUYS.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Next week Brie and Bryan drama :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Andrea Zuckerman's old ass. Just stop.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

If I weren't reasonably sure this whole mess were staged, I'd feel so bad for Nikki, though.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Eva is related to Irwin R. Schyster?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

And people say Felix will never turn heel. He plays one fine on Total Divas


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

GINGER MAHAL = GOAT! 

PRAISE HIS NAME!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's amazing to think that this is the only WWE show that you can always look forward to watching the next week.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> GINGER MAHAL = GOAT!
> 
> PRAISE HIS NAME!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Rock better cut a twitter promo on this tramp. :mark:


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Liz hired Linda Hogan's lawyer and still got next to nothing. Nikki Bella might end up paying him spousal support.


well you know what they say

spoiler

CENA

WINS

LOL (even in court)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> The Rock better cut a twitter promo on this tramp. :mark:


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I bet Rob was the one to teach Cena about the perineum :cool2


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena is hilarious. He brings up that paper after she packs and moves everything LOL

I think this was somewhat real, Nikki just realized that she does not have cena whipped as much as she thought.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought AJ said she refused to be on the show and wouldn't allow her to be film (even in the hallway)? I was surprised to see her match with Layla vs. The Funk being shown.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Someone should tweet that to Rock and see if he responds, she better be careful though because Rock could bury her in 1 sentence.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

rakija said:


> I thought AJ said she refused to be on the show and wouldn't allow her to be film (even in the hallway)? I was surprised to see her match with Layla vs. The Funk being shown.


I think she mean't as in an actual cast member or whatever like the rest of the girls are (Bellas, Natalya, Eva, etc).

I don't think she mean't "not even if they accidentally film me in the background" because that's just ridiculous. It's bound to happen when they film backstage.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hzyPyOaTxw Watch @ the 34:00 mark. Apparently, they couldn't even film her in the background, like they have other wrestlers.

It makes me wonder if she has no control, or limited control, over her matches because WWE has a copywriter on AJ, but not April.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

rakija said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hzyPyOaTxw Watch @ the 34:00 mark. Apparently, they couldn't even film her in the background, like they have other wrestlers.
> 
> It makes me wonder if she has no control, or limited control, over her matches because WWE has a copywriter on AJ, but not April.


That makes sense. The person who didn't agree to be on it is off limits, I believe Brodus is forced to be cut as well, but if Total Divas wrestle her and the show wants to give E! watchers a little taste of actual wrestling, the show can still show AJ Lee in ring. Also, the show will have to show the AJ Lee promo in order to give context to the reactions by the cast when the time comes. 

I imagine off camera Nikki indeed had to sign that cohabitation agreement, but they replayed it on cameras. Sort of like Nattie getting married in private and then that had a made for tv one as well. Events that really happened are being duplicated and exaggerated.

As for Eva, I think the real crime was not knowing Jinder Mahal's name, even backstage.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

The portrayal of Eva Marie is baffling, 

Are we meant to root for her? She's legit retarded and annoying. Maybe it's just to show that literally ANYONE can get into the business, even if they know fuck all about the business or the fucking company they work for.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Jon and his nasty ass toe. :jay


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

if eva wasnt so attractive she would be on the welfare line. wwe should be ashamed for hiring her.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Numberwang said:


> The portrayal of Eva Marie is baffling,
> 
> Are we meant to root for her? She's legit retarded and annoying. Maybe it's just to show that literally ANYONE can get into the business, even if they know fuck all about the business or the fucking company they work for.


I don't think we are meant to root for her. For me anyway, it seems like she is definitely being portrayed as the heel of the show.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Cena and Nikki are like a really oddball couple that don't seem to mesh well. And then he gets her to sign a co-habitation agreement.

It's like they were just put together for the show.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

God, why can't we get this Cena on Raw/Smackdown every week. He's awesome on Total divas. 

Now, I want to see Orton on this show too.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> The Rock better cut a twitter promo on this tramp. :mark:


:ti

RIP Rock. You just got buried.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

I have only watched the first half hour, the uploader made part 3 private... -.-


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Cena even Main events on total divas. Lol Ginger Mahal. What a dumb bitch.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

There is no way in hell that Eva Marie is that damn naive. No way.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Heath Slater 'did you say ginger' lmao.

Best bit of the show tbh. I'm sorry but Eva Marie is completely retarded and they need to cut their losses with her.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Trinity is so fucking awesome. 

"_Your Toe Nail.. is black and grey and green and red! And you think that's normal._"

:lmao:lmao

"_Did you know my name?_"
"_Ginger Mahal._"
"_Did she say 'Ginger'?!_"

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> The Rock better cut a twitter promo on this tramp. :mark:


"Okay the fucking greatest superstar of all time does it, so me, being a nobody, should be allowed to do it."

I fucking hate her.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually enjoy some episodes of total divas more than most of raw shows. Is something wrong with me?


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

Loved Jon and Josie last night.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Didn't realise the new season had started :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

RichardHagen said:


> "Okay the fucking greatest superstar of all time does it, so me, being a nobody, should be allowed to do it."
> 
> I fucking hate her.


Dat tension if she would've written "_Steph did it too_" instead of Rock :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

NeyNey said:


> Dat tension if she would've written "_Steph did it too_" instead of Rock :mark: :mark: :mark:


Oh god. She would have been :berried . I'm sure she is going to get some major backlash for even mentioning The Rock on twitter. I can't wait. Dumb bitch.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I see all the writers are focusing on Total Divas instead of Raw


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Just started watching this and they're making a thing out of how Nikki weighs more than Brie and how that's a bad thing. I think Brie is too slim, Nikki has a much better body type. It's sending quite a bad message that Brie should be the one with the "correct" body.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

RichardHagen said:


> "Okay the fucking *greatest superstar of all time* does it, so me, being a nobody, should be allowed to do it."
> 
> I fucking hate her.


She said The Rock not Stone Cold.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

superfudge said:


> Just started watching this and they're making a thing out of how Nikki weighs more than Brie and how that's a bad thing. I think Brie is too slim, Nikki has a much better body type. It's sending quite a bad message that Brie should be the one with the "correct" body.


Sigh... this has been an on-going issue for the two of them. Brie wants them to look more like the identical twins they are while Nikki wants to look more like a traditional sexpot. Also, while Nikki is in no way fat, the Divas can get into trouble if they look like they are letting themselves go.

By the by, at 5'6", 123lbs (Brie's weight) is perfectly fine as well. I think the issue is Brie wants to brand the Bellas as athletic, attractive twins. Nikki seems to want them to be branded primarily hot and sexy, with athletic coming in lower on the list.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Maybe "too slim" was wrong, and I get that they need to look identical. But there's this undertone through it that Nikki is getting too fat as well when she's got a great body. But I guess that's the way things are nowadays.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

GINGER.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I think Brie looks far too slim.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they made Cena look like the biggest dick in last nights episode. So if he and Nikki get into an argument and he wants her out she has to by law leave his property within 48 hours? Wow nice thing to inform your girlfriend of the day she moves in. "Oh btw if for any reason this doesn't work out you have exactly 48 hours to get off my property" in other words "if i get caught screwing around again, by law you have to leave before you try and kill me".


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Okay, i praying for a crowd that chants "Lets go Ginger" or "We want Ginger" during Raw/Smackdown/etc. 

I could die in peace if Eva Marie is the reason Jinder Mahal Main Events something.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> So Eva Marie's role this season is every week watch her fail at everything she's supposed to do.
> 
> And watch JoJo for 5 seconds give her an evil look.


The GOAT roles! :dance


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

RichardHagen said:


> "Okay the fucking greatest superstar of all time does it, so me, being a nobody, should be allowed to do it."
> 
> I fucking hate her.


I lol'd. rock goes out and has to talk for 10-15 minutes. all this chick had to do was speak for 10 seconds.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Champ said:


> I lol'd. rock goes out and has to talk for 10-15 minutes. all this chick had to do was speak for 10 seconds.


Also if the dumb bitch even bothered to watch the product prior to getting hired she'd have no problem knowing who was from where. I have almost every wrestler on the rosters hometown and weight memorized at this point. This bitch doesn't know a wrist lock from a wrist watch, shes just there to look pretty and have her picture taken, she has no passion for wrestling at all. 

Look at AJ you can tell she is a die hard fan since she was a kid, shes not there to be a model and soak up the fame. AJ is what all divas should be, attractive and die hard fans of the business. Theres nothing i can't stand more than some dumb bimbo that get hired solely for her looks and knows jack shit about wrestling. And whenever i hear her say shes wanted to be a diva her whole life i laugh, this bitch hasn't watched a single match from wwe prior to being hired.

Why hasn't she been fired? I mean if this idiot can't do anything right why is she still employed? Shes lied to them, shes defied them, shes screwed up several times and she she seems to have no useful skills what so ever. Am i missing something? Regardless if the show is all scripted, kayfabe wise it still begs the question of why shes still employed despite screwing up so much and having no skills at all.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I'd like to give props to Ariane for not being completely annoying in this episode. I know she didn't have a plot and all but in her scene with Trinity talking about Jon's foot, she came across quite approachable and nice for the first time. I'm sure when goofy Vincent comes back she'll be back to her squeaky, high maintenance self again.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Don Cena is one cold bastard. Invite a girl to move in with you, let her move her shit halfway across the country and _then_ hit her with a COHABITATION agreement. 

:cena2


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Eva Marie is a fucking moron.

Look, I was happy to give these two girls a chance, genuinely. I'm not one of these guys who see their division as nothing and would love nothing more than to see it strive and be successful.

But you can't say "Being in the WWE is MY DREAM!!!!" when you don't know basic shit about it like where Orton's from or how big Mark Henry is. I'm a fan, a person who watches on TV and I know this stuff. You've MET these people, WORK with these people and are in the same building as them at a minimum of two days per week and have done for half a fucking year. Plus there's a billion hours of footage floating around to back that up so how's that.

The thing that killed me though, is you just got berated by (to her) veteran superstars about proper conduct and hell, basic etiquette and the first thing she says is "Well at least I didn't cheat".

Whoop-de-fucking-do. Give her the Title and let her beat the Streak. Well fucking done.

If I ever have kids that regard "Not cheating" as a victory, I'd have failed as a parent and a human being. She had 6 names to remember and a minimum of a week to remember them, regardless of the whole "you've worked with them for half a year" shit. Seriously, if she was a male talent or not involved in a reality show then she'd have been canned on day 2.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

"Did you know my name?"

"Ginger Mahal"

Dead :lmao :lmao


Also, I see that Cena ain't taking no chances with Nikki after the whole Liz thing.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny (Sep 5, 2013)

TheJack said:


> Okay, i praying for a crowd that chants "Lets go Ginger" or "We want Ginger" during Raw/Smackdown/etc.
> 
> I could die in peace if Eva Marie is the reason Jinder Mahal Main Events something.


:lmao this, and the worst part is that she makes the same mistake over and over again, poor Ginger.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

OK, so after the first two episodes of the new cycle, my new most-hated character on TD is without a doubt Eva Marie, AKA Orange Rihanna knock off, AKA The Eva Bot 9000. She was completely and utterly *AWFUL* when she did the ring announcing. Her voice was so screechy and straining, I swear Vickie fucking Guerrero could do a better job. She is so dense, so narcissistic, and so fucking *STUPID*, that whenever she falls flat on her face I laugh with great pleasure. This will probably be the only time I'll ever side with the Bellas, but they were right on the money about Eva. Once this show goes away, unless she improves in the ring, she will be as useful as Nikki The Chin trying to bump around in the ring with her rented titties.

_And speaking of Nikki The Chin..._

As I've stated, I care very little for her relationship with Cena, to see what went down this week really tickled my fancy. Nikki is in a damned if you do, damned if you don't situation. If she signs the deal, she's putting herself in a potential situation to end up with nothing, and if she doesn't sign it, it confirms a lot of folks' suspicions of her true intentions.

I almost felt bad for Nikki. Key word being _*ALMOST*_... 

AS for other stuff, Bryan/Brie and Trin/Jon are epic cuteness turned up to 11, Ariane hasn't been TOO annoying, and Nattie is really starting to piss me off and is on the verge of winding up on my unfavorite people list for this show.

Oh, yeah and AJ had her cameo! :mark: Sort of. She really meant it when she said didn't want to be on the show, as they didn't show her pipebomb, and only like 5 seconds of her match. She really wants her privacy. 

And that's that, I guess.

Oh, I forgot to add one more thing: I find Alicia Fox to be completely ADORABLE on this show! Her showing up to laugh at other's struggles and mishaps is one of my favorite things, and she's usually in the right when she does it. I wouldn't actually mind her replacing Jojo, because Jojo at this point is just the unnecessary extra, just standing in space. Nothing against her personally. In fact, this would give Jojo more time and opportunity to improve more on her skills and whatnot.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

^ On Jojo she seems to be spending a lot of time training in NXT and having seen a clip of her wrestling she seems to be picking it up well. Would be cool for WWE to put some focus on Jojo's actual training. Surely that'd be good advertisement for their performance center?


----------



## Ambrose Bunny (Sep 5, 2013)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^ On Jojo she seems to be spending a lot of time training in NXT and having seen a clip of her wrestling she seems to be picking it up well. Would be cool for WWE to put some focus on Jojo's actual training. Surely that'd be good advertisement for their performance center?


Nah they will probably show some more bitching and moaning from Nattie, or more Eva Marie fuck ups :lmao


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Eva Marie this bitch …. :lmao :lmao

The sadistic part of me wanted her to go out and announce on Monday Night Raw that Randy Orton was from Los Angeles, California. The crowd would've eaten her alive :lol The Raw thread on this board would've crashed and everyone would be crying tears of laughter. There's no way anybody could be pretending to be this dumb and make themselves look this bad on reality tv on purpose. Bitch just dumb.

That dressing down by 3MB :mark: Drew looked absolutely disgusted by her :lol

Jon's toe was gross, I'm glad Naomi made him go to the doctor. 

I DID NOT need to see Cena's surgery. Yuck.

I'm kinda wondering if Nikki moving in with John is just for the show and after the filming is over she goes back to her own place. He honestly gives off a vibe that he doesn't want her around that often.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Lapinou said:


> Nah they will probably show some more bitching and moaning from Nattie, or more Eva Marie fuck ups :lmao


You must have seen next week's preview... :side:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

A cohabitation agreement is where a person doesn't plan on being married, right? But a legal paper claims he can do anything with his/her spouse while being treated as a married couple?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

This was easily the greatest episode of Total Divas yet due solely to the appearance of the GOATess, April Jeanette.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So many laughs as always. Trinity & Jon "toe fungus" angle is one of the most intricate and dramatic story arcs told on WWE TV this year :lmao Watching Eva fail is so cringeworthy but certainly can't take my eyes away from it. Cena is too funny laying down the law AFTER Nikki moved in!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ^ On Jojo she seems to be spending a lot of time training in NXT and having seen a clip of her wrestling she seems to be picking it up well. Would be cool for WWE to put some focus on Jojo's actual training. Surely that'd be good advertisement for their performance center?


Yeah I seen that clip earlier today of her in NXT. She was doing good in the ring. Of course she will need to improve a lot more but from what I saw, she has a lot potential. Plus she is young and has a lot of time to get better. 

I think WWE knows that Jo-Jo is better than Eva Marie in the ring and will keep her around. I also think that is another reason why Eva is getting a lot more opportunities on screen because they want to find her a role in the business. If Jojo keeps getting better then she is already set but as for Eva, if the wrestling is not working out for her, then they will have to give her something else to do. 

Being a ring announcer didn't work out for Eva :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> GINGER.


GINGER MAHAL.

or...











Starbuck said:


> Don Cena is one cold bastard. Invite a girl to move in with you, let her move her shit halfway across the country and _then_ hit her with a COHABITATION agreement.
> 
> :cena2


"There was a lot going on at one time."









Personally, I would've taken care of that properly. Meaning before the move. 

She probably went out and fucked some random guy at the club that night "Brie Mode" style (yeah I know it's Nikki).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Clique said:


> So many laughs as always. Trinity & Jon "toe fungus" angle is one of the most intricate and dramatic story arcs told on WWE TV this year :lmao Watching Eva fail is so cringeworthy but certainly can't take my eyes away from it. Cena is too funny laying down the law AFTER Nikki moved in!


Cena saying it slipped his mind. :kobe you know it didn't slip your mind.

Eva's hot as hell, but man, that ring announcing was cringeworthy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Possibly #briemode return next week. :mark:


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Heath Slater needs to become World Champion before he retires. I swear that dude is gold at everything he does.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good episode I thought, the way Jinders eyes looked when he was pissed at Eva was great and he actually looked threatening.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh dear, Eva Marie can't be this dumb. :lmao Her ring announcing was terrible but :ti at the 3MB jobbers getting mad at Eva. Overall another good episode. 








DARTH COCK said:


> Eva's hot as hell, but man, that ring announcing was cringeworthy.


Yep.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

scrilla said:


> This was easily the greatest episode of Total Divas yet due solely to the appearance of the GOATess, April Jeanette.


:lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

As much as i dislike Ariane, i will admit she made me laugh with her "Ewww's" this week. Right after Jon farted there was a long silence then "...EWWW!" then again when Trinity told her about the fungus. Shes starting to grow on me a little, if she'd just continue acting like she did in this episode she'd be ok.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The supporting cast is the best part. Jimmy Uso is hilarious, and Alicia Fox is a huge troll. Not too mention Heath Slater is a stand up guy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jinder laying down the law :lmao


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Marked for the drew appearance. This series is even more fake than the last though. At least they tried making it look half real before.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh look, it's little Ms. "I Don't Want Any Part of Total Divas"! :lmao :lmao :lmao

I saw this on Tumblr and apparently it's from last sunday's episode. Didn't even see her. I guess I'll have to re-watch it.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So why is Nikki pissed about the cohabitation agreement exactly? It makes perfect sense for Cena to want to protect his property/money.



Eulonzo said:


> Oh look, it's little Ms. "I Don't Want Any Part of Total Divas"! :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I saw this on Tumblr and apparently it's from last sunday's episode. Didn't even see her. I guess I'll have to re-watch it.


I think it's great she's not a part of it. It makes her role on TV just that much more believable to the fans. She's the WWE's top diva right now, she should stay away from reality drama.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I don't think we'll ever see AJ having a proper cameo appearance in the show. Brock Lesnar popping up to say hello to Eva Marie is more likely than AJ getting in on the gossip.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Quasi Juice said:


> I think it's great she's not a part of it. It makes her role on TV just that much more believable to the fans. She's the WWE's top diva right now, she should stay away from reality drama.


Well obviously lol, I just think it's funny because she said at Comic Con that someone tells her to go to a different part of the arena when the Total Divas camera crew is near her, yet she was right there, clear as day.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> - Sunday's episode of WWE Total Divas on E! drew an average of 1,411,000 viewers, up from the previous week's viewership.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Unifying_the_Titles.html#XPy6mwGd4yrE8H6s.99


People love this show!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Total Divas series 3 will top Raw ratings, calling it 8*D

3 HOURS PLEASE VINCE :vince2


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

John Cena was so happy for Bryan when he was talking to Nikki..little did he know that the WWE would manage to fuck up Bryan's rise. Cena was probably pissed at them while he was sitting at home. After that episode though, I'm actually pretty happy now that Bryan didn't actually replace Cena after all, because it looks really hard on Brie having him away like that, so now they can actually have a healthy relationship with all the pressure off of Bryan now, and they get to see more of each other.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

If you need a cohabitation agreement, then you shouldn't be living together. Same with prenuptials. If you need some sort of agreement to cover your ass, then you have a lack of faith that it's gonna end well and probably shouldn't go through with it. 

But Cena cracks me up on this show.

And OMG, 3MB owning Eva. So glad that happened.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

december_blue said:


> People love this show!



Total Divas is back and pwning TNA wrestling


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

the best part about it, is that it didn't need the Kardashians lead in to raise viewership  and how is it that the Bellas are a hit on the show, yet they're not a hit in the WWE? the crowds don't care for them lol


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> John Cena was so happy for Bryan when he was talking to Nikki..little did he know that the WWE would manage to fuck up Bryan's rise. Cena was probably pissed at them while he was sitting at home. After that episode though, I'm actually pretty happy now that Bryan didn't actually replace Cena after all, because it looks really hard on Brie having him away like that, so now they can actually have a healthy relationship with all the pressure off of Bryan now, and they get to see more of each other.


For all we know that's why WWE decided to take Bryan out of the 'top dog' role. Could be that he chose Brie over that position in the company.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

that would be cool but I dont think he'd do that, Brie doesn't come off as a selfish person like that. Also, i thought it was awesome how Cena and Nikki are proud of Bryan...you can tell that the four of them are pretty close to one another...They support one another and now we can see it first hand. it's awesome how they're all supportive of one another....Brie even kissing the bus with Cena's likeness on it because she felt bad that he was injured. they're two couples but they're incredibly close and that's awesome to see.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I want to see a fight break out. Like Uso Vs Vincent cuz the goat got to crazy or something.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Damn, 1.4 million is a great number. Especially since it's no longer following The Kardashians. Season 2 should definitely be coming in 2014 now :mark:.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Plot twists predictions for this season:

- Cena and Bryan dump the Bellas.... for one another! 

- Randy Orton IS actually from Los Angeles!

- Vince feels that Eva Marie is the future of the WWE and forces Jinder Mahal to change his name to Ginger to cure her confusion!

- Vinnie dumps Ariane for Dixie Carter, leading TNA in a successful ratings war with the WWE!

- Jimmy Uso's toe infection spreads to his entire leg, which results in amputation. Vince's eyes light up for a real money maker at Mania XXX. 3 legged tag team action: The Usos vs. Zack Gowen and his vocal mother (for those that remember her on Smackdown)!

- Tyson Kidd finally agrees to sleep with Natalya, only after their power goes out during a storm and their ugly cat is already dead. Those 10 seconds of romantic foreplay then turn into a noogie that causes Kidd to ejaculate as a result!

- Marge becomes a robot!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

> - Sunday's episode of WWE Total Divas on E! drew an average of 1,411,000 viewers, up from the previous week's viewership.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/...wGd4yrE8H6s.99


So where's D.B. Cooper now after telling us how much the ratings were going to fall and how much this show would fail come November time? :lmao


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Wish they'd get rid of that 2 dollar whore Arianne


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Mark should have let Eva's ass go out there and say Orton was from LA. She would have broken under the fucking roar of laughter. People would have started throwing shit. Lmao.



RyanPelley said:


> Plot twists predictions for this season:
> 
> - Randy Orton IS actually from Los Angeles!


8*D


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

markedfordeath said:


> John Cena was so happy for Bryan when he was talking to Nikki..little did he know that the WWE would manage to fuck up Bryan's rise. Cena was probably pissed at them while he was sitting at home. After that episode though, I'm actually pretty happy now that Bryan didn't actually replace Cena after all, because it looks really hard on Brie having him away like that, so now they can actually have a healthy relationship with all the pressure off of Bryan now, and they get to see more of each other.


It's scripted it ain't real


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Its amazing how Cena runs his relationship with Nikki, and Brie runs her relationship with Bryan. Brie is the boss there and Cena is the boss there...its just weird how they're both different dynamics.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RichardHagen said:


> Mark should have let Eva's ass go out there and say Orton was from LA. She would have broken under the fucking roar of laughter. People would have started throwing shit. Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


I take it you aren't an Eva fan then...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Masked Janos (Jan 3, 2012)

december_blue said:


> I take it you aren't an Eva fan then...


Genuinely fail to see how anyone can be a "fan" of a talentless bimbo like Eva Marie. Unless she's genuinely really intelligent and puts on the whole imbecile thing as a character act... I'm not giving her that much credibility though.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

do you think Eva and Nikki Bella are both legitimately stupid? I mean how can anyone not know what a scrotum is?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Is that Felix or w/e his name was? The black guy


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Norman Smiley on Total Divas :mark:

This is like Hogan slamming Andre.


----------



## RochelleTheKOChamp (Oct 22, 2013)

in defence to Eva. WWE is making her look like a failure. Putting her in situations they know she can't excel in. They put her in a wrestling match as "punishment" They send her out there to introduce wrestlers an the match without being properly trained. Her failures are a result of WWE failing to be good leaders.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

It was confirmed on commentary tonight on Main Event that there will be a Season 2!


----------



## RochelleTheKOChamp (Oct 22, 2013)

wont AJ Lee be on season 2? I'll take it JoJo and Orton will be on as well?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RochelleTheKOChamp said:


> wont AJ Lee be on season 2? I'll take it JoJo and Orton will be on as well?


I'm not sure if the whole Orton/JoJo thing will actually end up playing out on the show. She's been dating Vader's son for a little while now.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm Eva Marie and I'm here to make a name for myself!


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

That latest clip gave me nxt redemption feels. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

RochelleTheKOChamp said:


> in defence to Eva. WWE is making her look like a failure. Putting her in situations they know she can't excel in. They put her in a wrestling match as "punishment" They send her out there to introduce wrestlers an the match without being properly trained. Her failures are a result of WWE failing to be good leaders.


If the "punishment" thing is true, while a bit ridiculous, Eva should have made sure that she did whatever she could to not look lost and stupid in the ring. She has been training for at least six months now, she should be able to do basic stuff.

The ring announcer thing was a tryout. She failed to even to do the basics right. She failed to announce *everyone* coming to ringside. She screeched into the mic like she has never worked with a mic before or even seen anyone work with one. And committed the biggest sin on live television... she froze up and created unintended dead air.

Yes, WWE has been throwing a lot at her, but she has allowed for it to make her look stupid. She is in her late 20s (29 I think). She has to realize that she doesn't have that much time in WWE to make a mark. Practically every Diva has left before their mid-30s (except Layla... who I think they forget is employed). WWE is trying to find something for her to do ASAP. Jojo is young and can sing... she can be given a performance spot here and there while she is training. Eva needs to get on TV screens regularly soon if she is to be at all useful to the company.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

december_blue said:


> I'm not sure if the whole Orton/JoJo thing will actually end up playing out on the show. She's been dating Vader's son for a little while now.


Jeez, she gets around a lot. I guess she's having trouble filling the hole in her heart left by the GOAT Sebastian.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Clem said:


> Jeez, she gets around a lot. I guess she's having trouble filling the hole in her heart left by the GOAT Sebastian.


Awww, Sebastian. Miss him.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Lilou said:


> That latest clip gave me nxt redemption feels. Ah, the good old days.


Leave the memories alone. :sad:


----------



## Southbeatz (Nov 10, 2013)

daemonicwanderer said:


> If the "punishment" thing is true, while a bit ridiculous, Eva should have made sure that she did whatever she could to not look lost and stupid in the ring. She has been training for at least six months now, she should be able to do basic stuff.
> 
> The ring announcer thing was a tryout. She failed to even to do the basics right. She failed to announce *everyone* coming to ringside. She screeched into the mic like she has never worked with a mic before or even seen anyone work with one. And committed the biggest sin on live television... she froze up and created unintended dead air.
> 
> Yes, WWE has been throwing a lot at her, but she has allowed for it to make her look stupid. She is in her late 20s (29 I think). She has to realize that she doesn't have that much time in WWE to make a mark. Practically every Diva has left before their mid-30s (except Layla... who I think they forget is employed). WWE is trying to find something for her to do ASAP. Jojo is young and can sing... she can be given a performance spot here and there while she is training. Eva needs to get on TV screens regularly soon if she is to be at all useful to the company.


I believe that if anyone actually wants to be in the WWE which is the #1 company on the planet for wrestling that the person should at least have a basic understanding of wrestling in the ring and seriously should at least watch the damn shows lol. Eva Marie didn't know the names of some of the talent. I know I'll never have any say in such matters but if I were running things I'd consider getting rid of her for that. Not knowing weights or where someone is from is one thing but to not know the names of people on the Raw and Smackdown roster is just not good. How can WWE take Eva seriously if she obviously didn't watch wrestling much before trying to be in the WWE.

Sure it was 3MB, 3 guys with tons of potential being wasted but they still appear on Raw somewhat regularly so anyone in the WWE should know their on screen names. WWE might be doing like they are because just maybe some people of important notice these things I mentioned and want to see if Eva will try to learn fast. Jojo is young but already can make herself useful while learning to wrestle better while Eva just keep trying to do things she cannot do. Ring announcing should be one of the easiest things to do since they all need to be able to speak on the mic somewhat and they need to at least know each other's names so on that Eva is failing pathetically but also Jojo isn't doing enough either.

Maybe it's just that those two are not much more than two people on Total Divas but at least Jojo is young and has plenty of time to improve, something Eva doesn't have the luxury of. Even with the men, many of them will slow down into their mid 30s and not do as much in a match as they used to and much more so if any actively wrestle into their 40s so anyone starting in the WWE at 29 needs to spend their free time entirely on being ready for everything. I think Jojo has years to improve and time on her side so she might be fine but Eva I don't think will last very long in the WWE.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I just watched the first episode of season 2 and Alica Fox is fucking hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Finally got around to seeing the last episode. Well, a lot of people can't remember Jinder Mahal, can't fault Eva for that. Poor "Jinger" :lmao

I can't believe Cena waited til after Nikki moved in, played nurse with him and set up her wall of shoes to give her the papers. Like wtf, shouldn't you given her that before she moved in?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm ready for Total Divas to have more viewers than the PPV :ti 
Stolen from the cat box, #ThickyNikki = buys


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

More excited for this than for Surviovur Series


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Srdjan99 said:


> More excited for this than for Surviovur Series


Second that.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

anybody got links for the 2 new eps from the second half of the season, think it could be eps 9 and 10 ? EDIT nevermind iv'e got them now, thanks scrilla.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Is this on tonight in the US after Survivor Series?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Apparently WWE is telling Eva to mess up.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/433...-to-screw-up-john-cenas-personal-life-csr-906

I don't know how legitimate this is.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It looks obvious. There is no way Eva is that stupid to not know where Randy Orton is from. Or at least not know how the introductions are properly done


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone else gonna watch this OVER the Survivor Series.

plz say yes so i'm not double posting.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

yea scrilla im with you fam


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm thinking about it. Also, scrilla -- when is your and AJ's wedding and am I invited?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:ti @ anyone who spends 65 bucks on SS instead of watching TD for free.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Lotsa boos when Eva came in and cheers when she was eliminated. Actually was a We want Jojo chant going for a sec there. Wonder how that'll play into the show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eva Marie will consider it the greatest thing ever that she got such a loud response. JoJo will be in the episode for maybe a minute, and half of that minute will be her in their corner of the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Unknown2013 said:


> Lotsa boos when Eva came in and cheers when she was eliminated. Actually was a We want Jojo chant going for a sec there. Wonder how that'll play into the show.


Well if it was like her singing at Summerslam they'll completely ignore it. Which is weird considering they had her singing in the show earlier in the season and could have played off of that.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Ready for this!!!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

it should be considered a success since Eva is supposed to be a heel on the show.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikki moved all of her shit in then the dude decides to throw that form at her?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a feeling this ep will be extra hilarious.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

RichardHagen said:


> Nikki moved all of her shit in then the dude decides to throw that form at her?


Cena being a heel in real life.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn, that form is some serious shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Watching this, plus watching Survivor Series, plus commenting on Survivor Series & this?

This is going to be a busy Sunday night :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The dude told you he's never getting married again. That should have been your first clue.

VINNY!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

The answer is no. John is not serious.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

feelz for mi hermana :jose


:ti @ Vincent tryna get it in


:ti make your weiner smaller

:ti oh my god


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Vinny the GOAT. :mark:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They talking about sex :mark: :mark:


"It feels like i'm being stabbed"

"He got a big winky"


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah how's he bout to make his wiener smaller babe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Vinny never fails to entertain.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nikki should have brought her bag of vibrators


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cameron can't handle that D :curry2


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Brie getting jealous of the fans :kobe

this is why Nikki will forever be the GOAT sister


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No twerking :jose


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Nikki though :homer


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Old lady Nattie ain't going to twerk.

And that's the JoJo appearance for the week.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

can only get a little bit inside :ti


GIVE THAT MAN SOME COOKIE


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Give the man some cookie


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

scrilla lee said:


> it should be considered a success since Eva is supposed to be a heel on the show.


But unless any press is good press, she isn't even a good heel (Nikki is arguably the biggest heel on the show). People don't want to see or deal with her as everything she does ends up being crap.

For those watching SS, did Jojo get to do much in the ring?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AJ!!!!!!! :kobe6


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Cameron has dat ass!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Dat AJ cameo. 

Oh look Eva in the ring. How terrible


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

daemonicwanderer said:


> But unless any press is good press, she isn't even a good heel (Nikki is arguably the biggest heel on the show). People don't want to see or deal with her as everything she does ends up being crap.


that's her gimmick


oh god Nattie is a little bitch.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Divas in yoga pants :datass

ASS ASS ASS ASS

Natalya's ass coming soon


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RichardHagen said:


> Dat AJ cameo.
> 
> Oh look Eva in the ring. How terrible


That roll-up was turrible


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

daemonicwanderer said:


> For those watching SS, did Jojo get to do much in the ring?


Not much but she did look better then Eva. Which isn't saying much considering she lasted all of 30 seconds.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Eva's cheap hair :ti
Eva is a dumb fucking bitch man


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Alicia Fox getting more air time than JoJo in all three episodes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TJ doesn't even believe the words that are coming out of his mouth

And Troll Alicia just randomly here on the show again.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Normon smiley!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

More sex :curry2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"very awkward.com" :lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Awkward dot com lmfao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cameron getting that anal :jordan3


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy fucking shit I am so glad I'm not a woman.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

AWKWARD.COM


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The inside of Cameron :ksi2


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao oh my god


this >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> the attitude era


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Poor nattie  I still love you honey


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

a-sexual ariane


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nattie's ass :datass


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I wanna see nattie and fandango hit the 3-D on Eva through a table


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's weird when Johnny Curtis isn't the biggest creeper in the situation.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nattie is such a child. This is like some high school shit.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Nattie already insecure lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i love how they call him FANDANGO in real life


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

H.I.M. said:


> Nattie is such a child. This is like some high school shit.


This_ is_ some high school shit. Which is perfect for this show.

Jaret still has a chance with all this jealousy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I would seriously sell my soul to the devil for Vinny to get a WWE contract.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Lmao this is awkward dot com ......

Fandango: "well if he's gonna fucking yell at us." 

:lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Fandango is like...... AWKWARD.COM


Nattie coming off MELINA psycho.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THEBOMB.COM


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"Nattie I'm engaged, I'm getting married" 

:ti


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

It does not work when Vincent adds dot com to words.. 

masturbating dot com incoming


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

"Is your penis big" She wants the D :curry2


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Why is this bitch yelling 

Chill.com


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

"if you wanna be with TJ then you guys can be together" 

:ti crazy


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This isn't even close to PG.. Damn


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A waxed-faced woman telling someone about sex. Alright.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Omg why is this on tv! Lol.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

A SEXUAL ARIANE


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Omg why is this on tv! Lol.


It's Best for Business

:vince :HHH2


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Ariane just needs to spend a week with Nikki


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

This is so much better than that shit going on on that ppv whatever it's called


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nikki looks so much better without the chola make up.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Total Divas > Survivor Series...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

"Is Fandango here?"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nattie is coming off insecure as fuck holy shit lel


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This is something I expected from JoJo. I thought Nattie had her shit together.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Zeppex said:


> Total Divas > Survivor Series...


^This


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Awh nattie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

When you make up by locking up, you know you're made for each other.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

dat top guy pressure


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Daniel Bryan with that john cena schedule.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

SO MUCH JEALOUSY


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Fuck no Brie you idiot lol it's his job


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Vincent and Ariane bout to get freaky


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIEND

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 


oh my god try this baby :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

He bought fucking whips, handcuffs and vibrators. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

She's trying to get outside the box, he's trying to get in.

:lmao That ending segment with them.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack, dat ass on cameron!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ddp yoga clearly not helping the bella twins.


"he couldn't even get on tv and i was the champion"

^^^ this is the storyline of season 4 of Eastbound and Down


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Why can't this show be three hours?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

DanielBryan.Com

Bella's doing yoga..... :homer
Brie is going crazy though


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nikki telling Brie how to please her fucking man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for Brie to apologize and for Cena to rip up that agreement.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Yeah I'll take a free dinner sure I suppose


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

did Cena have a WWE writer script his phone call to his girlfriend? :ti


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

"what'd she have to say??? how everyone was lookin at her boobs???"

bryan is awesome.


don't worry Brie has nothing to worry about. Bryan will be back in the midcard in a month. :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just make me a sammich, woman!

:lmao


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Boob talk :ti


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena looks so weird in normal clothes.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if this episode had more TRINITY and JON it would probs be the best of the series.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

H.I.M. said:


> Cena looks so weird in normal clothes.


He has to be John Anthony Felix Cena on somedays :cena5


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

That table is tiny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

scrilla lee said:


> if this episode had more TRINITY and JON it would probs be the best of the series.


Don't know how you could fit them in with Ariane sex talk, Nattie's jealousy and the Bellas.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Omg Nikki is dumb as hell. And she needs sex therapy


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wow Cena is a great guy.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Soooo does she have to sign the paper?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Trinity's dad partying, Vinny and HUGH MORRIS and more Cena/Nikki problems. Show never fails to not disappoint.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BEST.

PRENUP.

*EVER*.
​


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Dat Superman John

:cena3


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

tremendous episode. feel sorry for anyone who watched Survivor Series over that. well unless they paid for Survivor Series, then i feel sorry for them for different reasons.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Great episode. Goodnight my dudes 

Bedtime.com


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

scrilla lee said:


> tremendous episode. feel sorry for anyone who watched Survivor Series over that. well unless they paid for Survivor Series, then i feel sorry for them for different reasons.


Even if you paid why on earth would you put Big Show & Orton wrestling over crazy Ariane and Vinny? Especially after that ending?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

b/c anyone who paid for it has mental problems. hence my different reasons for feeling sorry for them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What i find so weird is they promote Total Divas on Raw a PG show, and on Total Divas they show vibrators, frequently talk about sex and has foul language. I mean a large portion of the audience is children and i would assume they'll see the total divas adds on Raw and watch the show. You'd think WWE would show some rating warning about how the show includes foul language and sexual situations. I just don't understand how they can promote such a mature sorta show on a PG show without any kind of rating warning, i mean surely they must know kids are gonna watch it.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

CYC said:


> They talking about sex :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> "It feels like i'm being stabbed"
> ...


You are getting stabbed LOL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

BAH GAWD


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

scrilla lee said:


> BAH GAWD


Vincent is GOAT


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Has this been uploaded to youtube yet? Can't find it anywhere and I need more Vinny in my life.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Raging Eboue said:


> Has this been uploaded to youtube yet? Can't find it anywhere and I need more Vinny in my life.


Same, can't find it anywhere and the link in the Wrestling Multimedia section links to the previous episode :side:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Youtube link when possible please.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

I totally watched this over Survivor Series. No regrets.

This episode finally made me like Ariane. Vincent GOAT-ing it up as usual, I can't get enough of him. Missed Jon last night but I see he and Trinity will have a story next episode. I :lmao when TJ took his shirt off because of the "air conditioning".

Next episode... Cena doesn't even let Nikki put some photos around the house? Ouch!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

We need a Vinny YES gif.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

"What about Josie?"
"I'll scratch her butt like it's never been scratched before"

:bryan

Unbelievable. I love this show.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

Vinnie and The Monster Weiner.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

When will it be on Youtube.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I might rewatch Total divas tonight. It was THAT good.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Eve Marie's PPV debut stole the show.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Another GOAT episode


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I love how guys say that I'm "gay" for watching this show yet it features sexy women in scantily clad outfits, wrestling around in a ring. Not to mention the lingerie. :yes :yes :yes


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy shit would I mark for Vinny on the mainroster. Dude is the real GOAT! These episodes keep getting better and better, I hope this isnt the last season.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

As usual, this week's episode was the GOAT dot com.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

And another Sunday where Total Divas made a WWE PPV look like TNA. Stealing the show better than DZ.

Vinnie and Ariane stealing TJ's gimmick of fantasizing about male wrestlers while having sex.
Nattie does not approve that in her wedding year.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Cena: "I love you, Nicole"
Nikki: "K, bye"

Oh shit! Not reciprocating Cena's love is considered a wellness violation, Nikki should be suspended!


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

Vinnie gets better every episode! XD


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pretty enjoyable episode 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Show got renewed for a season 2.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

Vinnie want to be a wrestler

Nikki bitches about Cena's house being to big

Trinity's dad coming over to PARTYYY!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

TN Punk said:


> Show got renewed for a season 2.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Best news! They should cancel Raw and put a three-hour TD in its place.


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

RichardHagen said:


> I might rewatch Total divas tonight. It was THAT good.


Yeah, I'd watch it again just to see Vinny show Ariane the different speeds on one of the toys he bought. :lmao


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Fatalya is so annoiying and stupid. And shes not even hot, so shut the hell up .wannabe drama queen.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Pycckue said:


> Fatalya is so annoiying and stupid. And shes not even hot, so shut the hell up .wannabe drama queen.


The sentence of a 12 year old

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Great episode. Some thoughts:

Natayla: this is why we don't marry the first peen we have. Such an insecure mess.

Ariane and Vinny are hilarious. I know way more about Ariane than I want to. I do love Vinny's enthusiasm about getting some sex toys. He's a bit of a knucklehead but he means well. Oh Ari, Vince McMahon is never gonna let someone with a face like that on his main roster.

Nikki's lease agreement: Cena wins lol

Eva Marie comes across as such a bitch in the confessional room. Yeesh.

Trinity as normal wins at everything.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Just watched last night's show. Can't believe it's rated PG in America. It's 14+ here in Canada.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Just watched last night's show. Can't believe it's rated PG in America. It's 14+ here in Canada.


It's not -- it's TV-14 here too.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm starting to empathize with Eva. I still think she's talentless, but still.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

NikkiSixx said:


> It's not -- it's TV-14 here too.


The weird thing is, the rating seems to change every week. Sometimes, it's TV-PG. Then, it'll be TV-14.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

arianne/vinny were GOAT last episode.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

If Ariane got run over by a bus it still wouldn't be entertaining. 


That whole show just reaks of scripted, but hey at least SOME of it is amusing sometimes.

Eva Marie was WAY hotter as a brunette.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Just watched last week's episode.

1. Nikki is such a slut, holy shit :lmao
2. Brie is amazing. She's super cute, down to Earth and way more intelligent than Nikki.
4. Cena is smart, educated and just an overall nice guy.
5. Eva Marie can't even remember 3 lines, how would she follow a promo script?

Line of the episode goes to Nattie. "Under pressure, coal needs to turn into a diamond. Eva turned into a big lump of shit" Oh my fucking god, I lol'd so hard 8*D


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Natalya is showing why they gave her a fart gimmick a few years ago.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Series Low Ratings:



> - Facing competition from WWE Survivor Series and a huge Sunday Night Football NFL game, Sunday's episode of WWE Total Divas drew a series-low 920,000 viewers on the E! network.
> 
> Source: LOP


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

^^^^^^

Whatever. Still better than Survivor Series by a LONG shot.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Still got renewed so don't care :cheer


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Probably just an aberration anyway. Was up against their own PPV (which I still don't get, they need to figure something out around that each month), a highly touted NFL game, and a music award show.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just getting around to Total Divas.

"God, can you make my wiener smaller?" :lmao :lmao

NORMAN SMILEY :mark:

I could have done without that Gyno appointment. It was definitely awkward.com :jay

"Eva asked me to roll around with her." :kobe8 

This awkwardness with Nattie/Fandango. TJ is totally jealous.com. Fandango getting pissed :lmao

MORE NORMAN SMILEY :mark:

This therapy session is awesome just for the awkwardness. This therapist ain't playing no games. :lmao :lmao

Vinny with the sex toys :lmao Someone give this man an award!

Second half of the show is pretty heavy with the Brie/Bryan stuff and John/Nikki. 

Episode reached GOAT status with Norman Smiley getting screen time.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


Eugh, the Cena/Nikki segments completely slow the show down and turn me off. 

Cena talks like he's constantly addressing the President and must always speak in a mundane deep voice thats obviously not natural.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

scrilla lee said:


> "if you wanna be with TJ then you guys can be together"
> 
> :ti crazy


AHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHA!
LAWD.

Yeah Eva Marie wants T.J. so bad! 
Probably more like the other way around.

T.J. "Old Fan daaayngo." :lol


Vinnie keeping a straight face through half of what the sex therapist was saying...amazing as I was smirking just watching it. 
"I want chew to get a vi bratorrr". 
putting a pillow over his lap for obvious reasons... 
then finally not being able to contain his laughter anymore when he's asked if he's a wrestler. _That is funny._

T.J. "Is Fan dayyngo here?" "Is Fandayngo here for real?"
Would lmao if they actually scripted Fandango sneaking into a back bedroom with his shirt off.

Just a hunch, but I'm thinkin Bryan's in the doghouse because of the Cena/Nicki situation. Bellas starting to question their relationships..

Vinnie with the vibrator "You can have it easy or motorboating." FLOL.

About to have kinky sex for the first time...bring up D-Bry. :lmao YES! YES! YES!
(no...no...no...) :lol

this tail end of the show with Bella boyfriend drama is gag gag gag...
all serious n' shit. Needs more Fandayngo.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Vinny cracks me up :lmao


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Nacho Man said:


> Eugh, the Cena/Nikki segments completely slow the show down and turn me off.
> 
> *Cena talks like he's constantly addressing the President and must always speak in a mundane deep voice thats obviously not natural.*


So true. I don't know why he keeps doing that but it always rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Just watched last week's episode.
> 
> 1. Nikki is such a slut, holy shit :lmao
> 2. Brie is amazing. She's super cute, down to Earth and way more intelligent than Nikki.
> ...


Not so much, Cena kinda treats Nikki like shit on the show. He insults her and is condescending, he sometimes talks to her like he were talking to a small child.


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

Stroker Ace said:


> Not so much, Cena kinda treats Nikki like shit on the show. He insults her and is condescending, he sometimes talks to her like he were talking to a small child.


Because he is actually somewhat educated and is constantly working on improving himself physically and also intellectually. E.g. he's learning Chinese.

Nikki on the other hand is just a bimbo. I have no idea what he sees in her.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Cena is so dorky and cute, I want to live with him.

Vinny and Cameron's story had me dying, so, so funny. I was hoping they'd show Nattie and Eva talking after Nattie talked to Tyson, to see if they'd worked it out, but never mind.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Everytime Cena dresses formal, he looks like a 10 year old wearing his Dad's XXL shirt. 

Kinda makes sense considering he choses to dress like a 10 year old in all other walks of life.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Bryan is so over on this show..does anyone watch the show and get depressed seeing as how back in the Summerslam days the product looked amazing and now look at it....those flashbacks are awesome to watch and remember though


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> Bryan is so over on this show..does anyone watch the show and get depressed seeing as how back in the Summerslam days the product looked amazing and now look at it....those flashbacks are awesome to watch and remember though


It feels like a lifetime ago but in reality it was like 3 months ago. The creative direction of this company is really fucked.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone else think Alicia Fox could get added to the cast for Season 2?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

december_blue said:


> Anyone else think Alicia Fox could get added to the cast for Season 2?


She should. Or at least be regularly featured.

Her banter with Natalya, after she learned about her pissing herself, was hilarious. :lol


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm sure this will wind some people up!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

There may be a human woman under that fake tan. Jesus woman settle down

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

holy hell Ariane's storyline from this episode was hilarious.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> Not so much, Cena kinda treats Nikki like shit on the show. He insults her and is condescending, he sometimes talks to her like he were talking to a small child.


He realizes Nikki is just after his money. He's only with her for the sex


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah, they have no connection at all, she doesn't even know what a scrotum is. So I can't really blame the guy for not wanting to marry her...the better Bella twin was already taken.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Snapdragon said:


> He realizes Nikki is just after his money. He's only with her for the sex


Then why have a girlfriend and have her move in? Just be single and screw all you want.



december_blue said:


> I'm sure this will wind some people up!


Jesus what the hell got into Nattie during that break of the season, every since the SummerSlam episode she's been acting like a bitch toward Eva. I mean I dont like Red either, but I thought she was supposed to be the nice motherly one.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> Then why have a girlfriend and have her move in? Just be single and screw all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus what the hell got into Nattie during that break of the season, every since the SummerSlam episode she's been acting like a bitch toward Eva. I mean I dont like Red either, but I thought she was supposed to be the nice motherly one.


You take the real in "reality tv" really seriously don't you?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Stroker Ace said:


> Then why have a girlfriend and have her move in? Just be single and screw all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus what the hell got into Nattie during that break of the season, every since the SummerSlam episode she's been acting like a bitch toward Eva. I mean I dont like Red either, but I thought she was supposed to be the nice motherly one.


It seems Nattie's role is now to be the nice motherly yet painfully insecure one.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Stroker Ace said:


> Then why have a girlfriend and have her move in? Just be single and screw all you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus what the hell got into Nattie during that break of the season, every since the SummerSlam episode she's been acting like a bitch toward Eva. I mean I dont like Red either, but I thought she was supposed to be the nice motherly one.


Eva seems to have a knack in bringing out the bitch in people.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

How was Brie the one to apologise first :hmm:


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow, this show buries Natalya deeper than any Raw/Smackdown SL could.

She just looks baaad. Insecure and shes letting people/WWE treat her bad. 
If the WWE would ask her to lay down and be a carpet so people could literally step on her, she would say yes.

Even Ariane doesnt look that bad and shes loco.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Cameron's personality is so shitty and annoying that it manages to accomplish the outstanding feat of making me forget how hot she really is.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I cut Nattie some slack just because she seems pretty inexperienced in relationships in general i.e. she doesn't know any better. T.J. is her life and anything that threatens that (like Eva Marie) whether real or imagined is going to really mess her up mentally. 

She is a bit insecure (but then again a lot of people are) but I think she's also just being realistic. Here all these hot model types come waltzing in the door of WWE and she has to chaperone, train, and deal with them all while at the same time being the only female to train in the Hart dungeon. She comes from a very serious wrestling family and was hired not just for looks but for ability. These girls are younger, hotter, but less talented. Why wouldn't she feel threatened? It's a bullshit situation for her. 

I think she takes all the shit from WWE because of being brought up in a respectful environment. I think she just thinks that if she's a big team player and does all she's asked without complaining, that WWE will reward her in some way for it (like a title reign). It's all about upbringing. A chance to hold the Divas title actually means a lot to Nattie.



napalmdestruction said:


> Cameron's personality is so shitty and annoying that it manages to accomplish the outstanding feat of making me forget how hot she really is.


+1. Before this show started I didn't even know which one she was because I didn't care. It was all about dat ass. Then I saw her on the show and it basically ruined her completely for me but now I know she's Arianne/Cameron. Whenever she comes out now on RAW I just think of her behavior on Total Divas and it's a major turn off. Plus all her gyno problems...
Yechk! She's a hot mess! 

She's like one of those little yappy dogs, yap yap yap yap yap yap yap ..... whine whine whine yap yap yap yap.... how could anyone deal with that ALL day?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

My Ariane hate started all the way back in Tough Enough when she stated that her "new passion" is wrestling and her favorite match of all time was Melina vs. Alicia Fox. 

But this show just makes me hate her more.

There are lots of female wrestlers out there that dedicated their whole life for that sport while this girl gets a spot on the roster. I know she's just "dancing around" but still, she's employed by the biggest wrestling company out there.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Nacho Man said:


> You take the real in "reality tv" really seriously don't you?


It's called suspension of disbelief, the same rules apply when watching wrestling.

*goes back into kayfabe mode* Nattie is so childish on this show, I really hope she's not as annoying as this off camera.

No wonder TJ is like a robot with her, doesn't wanna set her off.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Being insecure is fine, but to drag an innocent person i.e. Fandango into that mess because of Eva Marie to get bashed unfairly by TJ is a shitty thing to do. It didn't even show if she apologized to him afterwards. Yes the entire scenario is mostly likely scripted especially given Eva's reaction to it but it makes Natalya look like a hot mess because they are portraying this as her authentic self.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Being insecure is fine, but to drag an innocent person i.e. Fandango into that mess because of Eva Marie to get bashed unfairly by TJ is a shitty thing to do. It didn't even show if she apologized to him afterwards. Yes the entire scenario is mostly likely scripted especially given Eva's reaction to it but it makes Natalya look like a hot mess because they are portraying this as her authentic self.


What? They were just working on _go behinds_.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So fucking glad I went from hating Vinny in the first episodes to absolutely *love* him now! :lmao 
He's so awesome!

"Hey, we can try whatever you want! Bought a few things babe!"
*Ari takes BDSM stuff*
"_Noooo!_" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

NeyNey said:


> So fucking glad I went from hating Vinny in the first episodes to absolutely *love* him now! :lmao
> He's so awesome!
> 
> "Hey, we can try whatever you want! Bought a few things babe!"
> ...


I almost fell of the couch laughing when he popped the champagne.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> My Ariane hate started all the way back in Tough Enough when she stated that her "new passion" is wrestling and her favorite match of all time was Melina vs. Alicia Fox.
> 
> But this show just makes me hate her more.
> 
> There are lots of female wrestlers out there that dedicated their whole life for that sport while this girl gets a spot on the roster. I know she's just "dancing around" but still, she's employed by the biggest wrestling company out there.


if you hate Ariane then i think you're missing the point of this show brother.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> So fucking glad I went from hating Vinny in the first episodes to absolutely *love* him now! :lmao
> He's so awesome!
> 
> "Hey, we can try whatever you want! Bought a few things babe!"
> ...


LOL, he's gone from such an annoying douchebag to a lovable moron. Vinnie t-shirts, please.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just seen it. Yeah wow, Vinny is all in! He came home with a bag of vibrators and shit. :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

lol you know he went into the clerk at the sex shop like "OH MAN, this therapist convinced my girl to let me do whatever to her!!!!!!"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> lol you know he went into the clerk at the sex shop like "OH MAN, this therapist convinced my girl to let me do whatever to her!!!!!!"


I read your quote in his voice without even meaning to... I have Vinsanity.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Vinnie's winky is too big. FUCKING LOL :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

At least he can have satisfaction in a non-sexual girl. No worries about her slutting it up on the road.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a new found respect of Heath Slater and Ginger Mahal. :mark:


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

I hate Ariane, so I had great joy in just skipping over her useless segments, sparing me the chance to throw up at her doctor appointments and sex games with Vincent, AKA Gru from Despicable Me.

Nattie is REALLY getting on my fucking nerves. She's coming off more and more looking like an insecure brat. I may hate Eva Marie, but I actually was taking her side in this. Plus, the way this shit was filmed was too laughable to be taken seriously.

Nikki was trying to be shown to get some sympathy points from the audience this week, but since I don't like her and could give less than a fuck about her or Cena's relationship "issues", I merely yawned. And as for Brie, did she not know what she was getting into with Bryan having a more hectic schedule with his new status? I understand wanting to spend more time with your mine, but I thought she overreacted a bit. At least she and Bryan made up in the end.

Can't comment on Trin, because she was there for like 2 seconds. Same thing for Jojo because she wasn't there at all.

At this point, I'm only watching this show for random background pop ups, Trin/Jon and Brie/Bryan, and cool cameos, like this week with AJ and NORMAN SMILEY. :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> - The official WWE website has issued a poll asking fans who is the most talented "Total Diva." With over 2,000 votes cast thus far, Natalya is winning the poll at 41%. She is currently trailed by Brie Bella (17%), Nikki Bella (16%), Naomi (9%), JoJo (7%), Eva Marie (6%) and Cameron (4%).
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Talented_Total_Diva.html#Xps0g3DJpyKrAJVB.99


Not surprised at all by the results!


----------



## thunderthighs (Mar 22, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> What i find so weird is they promote Total Divas on Raw a PG show, and on Total Divas they show vibrators, frequently talk about sex and has foul language. I mean a large portion of the audience is children and i would assume they'll see the total divas adds on Raw and watch the show. You'd think WWE would show some rating warning about how the show includes foul language and sexual situations. I just don't understand how they can promote such a mature sorta show on a PG show without any kind of rating warning, i mean surely they must know kids are gonna watch it.


Anybody who let's their child watching anything on the E! Network needs to question themselves. This is the channel that brought you the Kardashians and their many spinoffs.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Really upset that there is only 2 more episodes after tonight. I want year round Total Divas.


----------



## l3urger (Nov 30, 2013)

will there be a second season?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

HYPED~! out of my fucking mind for this shit fam.


----------



## TheNextCMPunk (Nov 17, 2013)

Nikki Bella is :yum:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

l3urger said:


> will there be a second season?


Yeah, it was officially renewed for a second season.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

little late here but just checked out the latest episode.

highlight of the episode had to be when Cameron went to the gynecologist and the sex therapist. 

can't wait to see DeMott bully Vinny around this week.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Vinnie has some charisma. I'd actually love to see him as a wrestler if he legitimately gets some training.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Hands up who's looking forward to another hour of Cena talking to his girlfriend like he's addressing the President. 

"Well Nikki, if I don't talk in this mundane robotic unnatural deep voice, the children will die of cancer"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Nacho Man said:


> Hands up who's looking forward to another hour of Cena talking to his girlfriend like he's addressing the President.
> 
> "Well Nikki, if I don't talk in this mundane robotic unnatural deep voice, the children will die of cancer"


fpalm

Can we just do without Nikki and Cena? Pleeeeease?


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

Kris Krinkles said:


> fpalm
> 
> Can we just do without Nikki and Cena? Pleeeeease?



right? the way he comes off is horrible. they act like they are "high class". I never imagined how anal John would be about things.. Brie has it good with DB, they can actually have fun... you can see where Brie and Nikki will grow apart from each other.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Its not the way Cena acts that irks me, its the way he speaks. 

It's as if he's constantly appealing a life sentence and has rehearsed every line ahead of the show. I think he feels that he's coming across noble, when in fact he just sounds like a cunt.


----------



## RingMedic (Jan 21, 2013)

Nacho Man said:


> Its not the way Cena acts that irks me, its the way he speaks.
> 
> It's as if he's constantly appealing a life sentence and has rehearsed every line ahead of the show. I think he feels that he's coming across noble, when in fact he just sounds like a cunt.


haha thats what I meant. I mean he seems like a mice guy and all, but damn... he seems like he's acting in a movie, rather than a reality show.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nacho Man said:


> Its not the way Cena acts that irks me, its the way he speaks.
> 
> It's as if he's constantly appealing a life sentence and has rehearsed every line ahead of the show. I think he feels that he's coming across noble, when in fact he just sounds like a cunt.


heh... I just think Cena is maintaining kayfabe.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nacho Man said:


> Hands up who's looking forward to another hour of Cena talking to his girlfriend like he's addressing the President.


Weird thing is the first half of the season Cena was basically the after-school special teaching Nikki lessons for the episode and being the everyman and now he's so unlikable on the show.

Side note: The Kardashians are so hateable.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This episode is off to a delightful start.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Not even a minute in and Trinity is also flaunting her tits


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And as always the show is off to a great start.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack, what size are them?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Juwanna mann snuka


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Gah, my ears.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

And as soon as Nikki moves in, she makes the man change his appearance on his house

Typical girl. 8*D


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh no this bitch records music?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Keep the gear, Trinity! It's best for business! :hhh2


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack, Dat ass on cameron!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena is NOT having Nikki telling her how to decorate his house.

I don't even know about Ariane doing......whatever that is.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hot fiyah.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Nacho Man said:


> Its not the way Cena acts that irks me, its the way he speaks.
> 
> It's as if he's constantly appealing a life sentence and has rehearsed every line ahead of the show. I think he feels that he's coming across noble, when in fact he just sounds like a cunt.


Honestly I think Cena goes into robot mode anytime a camera is on him


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Very fat.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jon. :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Trinity and John, GTFO couple


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cameron. Her. Fucking. Hair.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh I know that look Jon gave as soon as Trin's dad called. Going to be rough.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone else notice John always talks to Nikki like she's an idiot?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

She did not just say candles :kobe


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

The stonefaced look John gives when Nikki is talking

:ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

She wants him to redecorate

Oh my, God damn this typical girly-ness!


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

cena is such a man.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Awwwwwww! Poor Vinnie.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vinnie is crying


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

H.I.M. said:


> Anyone else notice John always talks to Nikki like she's an idiot?


Well.........

The way he comes off there's no reason those two should be together in the same room, much less dating.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO the Goat is crying....


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"Small waist, big boobs."

bama4


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it just me or does Cena come off incredibly dry


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well.........
> 
> The way he comes off there's no reason those two should be together in the same room, much less dating.


Yeah, it's weird. Like it's not even an occasional joking thing, he's constantly talking down to her like she knows nothing.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> Anyone else notice John always talks to Nikki like she's an idiot?


Can you blame him? :HHH2


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

DAT ASS on cameron! damn shes perfect.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well.........
> 
> The way he comes off there's no reason those two should be together in the same room, much less dating.


I can give you two big reasons why they are dating


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vinny knows this is going to end in disaster.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Her dad is the best :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Dude just walks right in :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg. Her dad already looks like a clutz / comedy character.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd watch a Trinity/Jon sex tape just for comedy value


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Trins dad be jelly...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

There he goes again, talking down to her like she's a moron.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nikki was about to take off 'dem clothes :datass


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Is it just me or does Cena come off incredibly dry


Look who he's talking to

Also where the fuck are Brie and Bryan!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. Cena is fucking awesome...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao at Jon telling trinity to get her ass up


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

hahahaha john cena and the talking hampers.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bill DeMott taking no names.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bill gonna make vinny take bumps in the nude


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Vinny blown the fuck up


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena is a clean freak 8*D


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Vinny needs the DDP Yoga plan.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena is OCD about cleanliness. I can finally relatw to him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OCD Cena is my favorite Cena.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"So sick of living by these rules"

Probably should've thought about that before moving across the country :cena4


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Is it too late for Cena to change his gimmick to being crazy OCD? Because this is the best shit I've seen from him in years. :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Maybe Cena did this purposely to fuck with her. Let her move all her shit in amd then just try to upset her.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ewwwwww at Vinny's back hair


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cena should stop being passive aggressive and tell Nikki straight. 

First that sneaky attempt to make Nikki break up with him by giving her that agreement and now talking down to her like she's stupid. 

The show was supposed to help his image but now he is even more unlikeable!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Ha, huuh, you're fast babe!" :vinnie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BECAUSE YOU'RE A GUEST, BITCH!
Didn't she get that clue with the contract? This dense motherfucker.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"Doing that nasty"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I just realized, Trinity and Jon combined should be making bank, why are they living in that cramped ass apartment?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Dad is now basically taunting Jon about ruining any chance of sex while he's there.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Y'all doing the nasty?"


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

LMAO. Jon looks so PISSED


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

We gonna learn to hit these ropes.... Naked


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

H.I.M. said:


> I just realized, Trinity and Jon combined should be making bank, why are they living in that cramped ass apartment?


Theyre probably not there that often. Makes sense to not spend lavishly on a house given how short their careers could be.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> We gonna learn to hit these ropes.... Naked


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

YALL DOIN DA NASTYYYYYYY?????????????


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Where the fuck are Bryan and Brie


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Vinny ain't cut out for THE BIZ.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Shit I almost forgot!!! Miss 30 minutes of it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bill Demott giving the lesson for the day.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

New drinking game. Take 1 drink each time that...

- Dad says "doing the nasty"
- Bill shows anger towards Vinnie's lack of hustle
- John gives Nikki the look that she's a moron
- Tyson Kidd is on screen


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

poor Vincent :bron3


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Vinny = Konnan


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn and I was really hoping for Vinny Scion vs. Alberto del rio at wrestlemania


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Damnit Ariane you made the GOAT cry.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
I can't.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

"Are these me"

No


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

SANDRA :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Eva's voice. Fucking hell.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wildcat!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wait, Mattel scans their heads for the figures? Because they always look like shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Eva must be sucking somebody off. Probably this Mark fellow.

Also, Nattie :kobe4


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Hope she makes it on the ps4!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really, grandma of the division? They scanned her because she's hot? I'm shocked.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jon's reaction. :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Trinity's Dad=ultimate cock-block. :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

hehe.. sammiches


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

:lmao I WANNA BE CHILLIN NEKKID WHICHU


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

"she's such a hooch"...LOL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

:lmao "Making sammiches and playing guitar at 230 in the morning."


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sammiches.
I need to see a show just with the Anoa'i/Fatu family. Seriously. :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

go eat a sammmich with ya daddy


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Why the fuck don't they give the Uso's a mic, Jon is money


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This motherfucker said making sammiches. :lmao


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

They need to invite Rikishi over to their apartment for midnight sammiches. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"John Cena's House"

Exactly


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao John's face. Why are they living together?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cena bout to have a fucking panic attack.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"But that oven is for show"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus John, she made dinner, she didn't murder your whole family and pile their corpses on the counter.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

American Psycho. For real.

Like really...don't trust this motherfucker, Nikki.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John heeling it up!

"....K..."


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena's weird as hell :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was kind of mean, John.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's doing this on purpose so she can bounce :lmao
Wow :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie is nothing but a slave at his home


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cena. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

looks like Cena is about to be balding like fucking Costanza


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Cena better get on that rogain, he's thining in the back.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Cena's face LMAO!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> Cena bout to have a fucking panic attack.


His face when he walked in :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

cena about to go d'angelo barksdale


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

John Cena, Chess Grandmaster.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

JOY~!LEN ROSE said:


> cena about to go d'angelo barksdale


The king stay the king


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 just got :buried


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

wow did Cena just do a clean job???


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Has Jojo appeared this entire episode?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

papa trinity tryna fuck nattie


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

"He could just go to the room."

:lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Snapdragon said:


> Has Jojo appeared this entire episode?


Who?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And on cue......


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

He's throwing a fucking party :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jon is about to smack a bitch


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Snapdragon said:


> Has Jojo appeared in the last 3 episodes?


fixed

just kidding i think i just saw her in the background. jojo reduced to a fucking groupie. :lmao I LOVE IT


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jon is about to Samoan Drop the band.

He did it... for The Rock.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Homegirl is drunk.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

jojo is too young to be drinking. WWE bout to catch a case.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WWE promoting some underage drinking. Yes, we saw you Jojo.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wait was Jojo seriously in this episode? I honestly didn't see her. It's weird how she doesn't have a storyline at all.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What fun that scripted party must be


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

if this episode were real it would end in domestic violence.

:austin


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

dAT WALK!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

oh my god this is more beautiful than the notebook


:jose


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wonder if John makes that awkward face if she does something different while they're fucking. ".......k"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena getting anal privileges tonight


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao I want a show with Trinity's dad, Jon, Vinny, OCD Cena and special appearances from Rikishi


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If you programmed a computer to speak the exact words Cena just said it'd be more lifelike and believable.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> If you programmed a computer to speak the exact words Cena just said it'd be more lifelike and believable.


i was comparing it to a JoMo promo in the chatbox. :ti


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

papa trinity about to go get jojo drunk and pipe it


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Nikki vs Brie. :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Trinity's dad is fucking creepy.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gizmo is going to die :jose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi in that bikini :banderas :homer :durant3 :lenny :datass


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Gizmo!!!! Nooooooooooo!!!! :faint: :faint:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll take the Bellas fighting, really don't need to see the cat dying though.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Let's see if RAW will top this.



















































:ti


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

JoJo's new man Young Vader make it own the show yet or nah?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Gizmo's death = worst death in pro wrestling.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn... they are going to show Gizmo buying the farm. That cat was fucking awesome. He never looked like he had ANY fucks to give.

I got Cena's OCD about the clothes. No need for your nice clothes to smell like sweat, ass, and feet; yes you wash them, but like cigarette smoke, some smells just stay around eventually. But the rest of it... John's got issues. American Psycho Cena in 3...2...1... But I am surprised that Nikki didn't ask about the lack of pictures or cooking or candles or whatever else BEFORE she moved in. She has been there before, she knows that house is always immaculate.

Trinity's dad needed to see the curb on like day two. At first it sounded like they (the band) were in town for a night, it ends up being like a week or two. Didn't Trinity say Jon gets cranky if he goes more than 48 hours without some cookie? No wonder why he is about to get in a car and mow down all the people in that joint for the after party. And honestly, did they know half the people in that house? 

So I'm guessing season two will be Natalya vs Eva Marie with special appearances and commentary from the Bellas and Jojo (if they can pull her from whatever well they've seemed to throw her into). Eva is a hooch, I'm glad Nattie has finally figured out what the audience has known since the Fandango episode--that Eva is there because she is a hooch.

While it sucks that Vinnie isn't going to be the next great superstar, I think it is good for the non-wrestling boyfriends of the Divas to at least see what their girls (except for Eva who still sucks too much) are doing in the ring night after night. Not as easy as it looks, huh?

And finally, where the hell were Brie and Jojo?


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Cena has big time issues and for the first time I felt bad for Nikki, and i've never liked her.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

-UNDEAD- said:


> Hot fiyah.














The Sandrone said:


> Is it too late for Cena to change his gimmick to being crazy OCD? Because this is the best shit I've seen from him in years. :lmao


:lmao Also, the fact that he has no food in his house but has "booze...and more booze"? My kind of guy. He's also probably a stealth Patrick Bateman, but he's my kind of guy.

Poor Nattie's barely in this episode, but she still manages to live up to the Poor Nattie nickname. Bless. :clap

I don't like when Jon and Trinity fight. :sad:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> JoJo's new man Young Vader make it own the show yet or nah?


Not yet.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Will you all be buying Ariane's single?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

How on *Earth* is Vader's kid so hot?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Will you all be buying Ariane's single?


Only if we can hear Vinnie in the background of the recording studio trying to get her attention. "Babe... hey, babe. Baaaabe? Hey babe. Babe looook. Babe look at this. Hey babe. Baaaabe."


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

why is Jo Jo not on the show anymore? only two more episodes of season 1...weird!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

december_blue said:


>


poor sebastian.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Nikki and Cena's relationship isn't a real relationship. He acts like he's talking to a child. I'm surprised they allowed Cena to be put in such a negative light. He really came across as an OCD dick.



markedfordeath said:


> why is Jo Jo not on the show anymore? only two more episodes of season 1...weird!


Because they realized she's boring as fuck. No entertainment value whatsoever.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

i'm just onto 4mins mark as i type, they show around JOhn Cena house and i notice one thing on the table is Chess Board...John Cena play Chess?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I've not seen an episode yet, the big question is, should I?


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

What's with Trinity's dad making sammiches at random times of the night?

Interesting to see Cena has some OCD issues...well, at least he's got that cohabitation agreement. Nikki is trying to chickify his house. Groceries? Nah, he's got plenty of booze. Picture frames? Don't need a hundred pictures of Nikki, Brie and Brie's dog. Candles? That's just for her to set the mood when she plays with her toys.

I feel bad for Vinny since you could tell he didn't want to try it from the start. So she just made him kill himself doing a try out just cuz...

Of course they managed to squeeze Eva Marie in the episode yet Jojo has been pretty much out of it. Does she really just not have anything interesting at all going on??


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

_That motherfucker Gizmo gon' die!_


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

markedfordeath said:


> why is Jo Jo not on the show anymore? only two more episodes of season 1...weird!


I wouldn't be surprised if it had something to do with her dating Vader's son. He's no longer with the company and perhaps they don't want him to get any film time.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> why is Jo Jo not on the show anymore? only two more episodes of season 1...weird!


I'd imagine she's focusing on becoming a good wrestler instead of getting involved with all the reality show drama.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

Quasi Juice said:


> Because they realized she's boring as fuck. No entertainment value whatsoever.


I think it's more because she's not an overly dramatic attention whore and actually behaves like a normal person. 

Her and Naomi are the only females with a fully functioning brain in this show.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Any YouTube links for this yet?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I like Trinity and Ariane. Both very funny girls. 

Eva Marie is a dumb bitch.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hopefully they have an episode where Cena is out of town and Nikki wrecks his Maserati Saved By The Bell Style.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Laughing at Bill DeMott, "I don't think I've ever said to anyone in this building 'when you're ready'..." It only opened a few months ago Bill.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

John Cena = GOAT


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Of course Cena would be playing chess in a goddamn workout gym :lol


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Very blah episode to me, and it reeked of obvious fake drama for "reality purposes", except MAYBE Cena's possible OCD.

I know Nikki is trying, but you do know that you are basically the guest in HIS house, right? A guest with benefits in more ways than one, but a guess nonetheless.

I will say that Ariane is getting less annoying week after week, but am I buying her "single"? FUCK. NO.

Eva Marie was on for about a minute, and I felt conflicted about understanding her excitement to her first action figure, yet wanting to bash her because, "You haven't fucking warranted anything to deserve a fucking action figure." But hey, if it makes her happy, kudos to her.

And if Nattie wasn't seen as the poor dog that gets kicked to the curb week after week, she's DEFINITELY gonna have that moment next week. RIP, Gizmo.

I gave no cares about the Jon/Trin/Trin's Dad conflict. I dunno, it just didn't connect with me. Maybe it's because I don't like seeing one of my favorite wrestling couples squabble and argue with each other.

And seriously... where the fuck has Jojo been? Has she completely vanished, never to be mentioned on the show ever again (AKA Benoit'd)?

Also, no Daniel Bryan this week was disappointing. He always provides some of my favorite moments from the show, whether it's with Brie or him just being goofy.

And that's that.


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

What the fuck my ninja?!

WE WANT JO JO! CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!

I care way more about Jo Jo than Nattie and "not a Hart's" fucking cat. Focus on the fucking wrestlers!

Just imagine how much better this episode would have been had it been Jon Uso's father calling to stay with him and Trinity instead. This would have been the highest rated episode of E! channel's history.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Vincent the next Konnan? :mark:


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

John Cena is like a robot. Prototype!


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

CruelAngel77 said:


> What the fuck my ninja?!
> 
> WE WANT JO JO! CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!
> 
> ...


He wouldn't have fit through the door.

Naomi is hot as fuck and this episode was great to check her out. Bouncing her boobs in the beginning and always wearing tight clothes and dresses... That ass is just too much :yum: Big props to USO for locking that down.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

tig ol' biddies all over this show


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

John Cena is an emotionless cyborg who doesn't keep food in his house and hates for things to be moved. He is not human.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> John Cena is an emotionless cyborg who doesn't keep food in his house and hates for things to be moved. He is not human.


In fairness, I don't know anyone who is ok with mixing soiled sweaty laundry clothes with fresh gym clothes. 

I don't think he was being too unreasonable in that regard.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

I actually liked how he did the talking wash-box shtick


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Jimshine said:


> I actually liked how he did the talking wash-box shtick


Honestly, I think that is the first time Ive ever laughed at John Cena when he was intentionally attempting to be funny.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

John came off as a nut on this ep. Shocked the WWE let it get out.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr. Fister said:


> In fairness, I don't know anyone who is ok with mixing soiled sweaty laundry clothes with fresh gym clothes.
> 
> I don't think he was being too unreasonable in that regard.


No, not that part. Totally understandable there. (Though why didn't he put clean clothes in the closet, instead of a hamper in the bathroom?)

But how he acted when Nikki was cooking and had stuff on the counter is what I was referring to. He doesn't like anything on the counter, which is kind of the purpose of a counter. It was just strange.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Mr. Fister said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Sandow (Oct 27, 2013)

Nikki seems like a gold digger to me so if I was Cena I would have been paranoid too.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

This Total Divas related Vine from Arda Ocal has made me laugh a lot:

https://vine.co/v/hPl1meHxne1


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Felt so bad for Nikki in this episode, she was trying really hard and Cena was giving her nothing to work with. Also felt really bad for Vinny, he clearly adores Ariane, he was willing to put himself through that tryout just to make her happy, but after about thirty seconds, he looked like he didn't want to be there. 

I'm really hoping the reason JoJo isn't being featured as much is because she's busy training, I'd love them to show more of her progress, as well as Eva's in ring progress, rather than seeing her irritate the entire locker room, one person at a time.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr. Fister said:


> In fairness, I don't know anyone who is ok with mixing soiled sweaty laundry clothes with fresh gym clothes.
> 
> I don't think he was being too unreasonable in that regard.


Naw, that was just being picky. But how can he come in like, is this woman using my OVEN?!?! to COOK?!?!? in my KITCHEN?!?!? What a weirdo :lol


Lilou said:


> I'm really hoping the reason JoJo isn't being featured as much is because she's busy training, I'd love them to show more of her progress, as well as Eva's in ring progress, rather than seeing her irritate the entire locker room, one person at a time.


Ohhhh

Yeah my friend pointed that out to me but I couldn't tell her why she wasn't being featured. Maybe that is it.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The more I watch this show the more I get the feeling that Nikki moving in with Cena is just for the show. As soon as season 2 wraps up, she and her 26 boxes would be back across the west coast. He just looks as if he does not want her there at all. The candles at the end? Bitch please. That was obviously the producer's idea. John probably agreed to the kitchen because that's where the majority of the cleaning agents are.

Oh and Nikki, you ARE a guest in his home. Remember that whole cohabitation thing? Yeah, it isn't OUR home, it's HIS home.


Ariane, you made me feel bad for Vinny. He obviously didn't want to do it. He's obviously not that athletic but he's more business driven.

Jon has the best facial expressions. Trinity we get that you miss your dad but dang! Ain't no damn way am I sleeping on the floor for weeks.

Oh and Cena, you're best friend is hot and he's a better man than you.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Trinity's Dad :lmao
I want to see more of crazy OCD Cena :lmao


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

I cringe when Nikki constantly strokes Cenas face, the dude obviously can't be fucked with her either.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Y'all doing the dirty?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

No one wants to hear their dad say that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Trinity's dad seems like a character from an old retro comedy show


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

yeah Cena's home has no personality. This guy used to come out with different jerseys on and rapping with attitude..You'd think he'd have autographed NBA memorabilia and framed jerseys and rappers on his walls but he has nothing....he became such a dud over the years...I can't figure out how they like each other.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

markedfordeath said:


> yeah Cena's home has no personality. This guy used to come out with different jerseys on and rapping with attitude..You'd think he'd have autographed NBA memorabilia and framed jerseys and rappers on his walls but he has nothing....he became such a dud over the years...I can't figure out how they like each other.


I'd imagine part of the reason behind the lack of personality in his home is that he's probably hardly ever there. Why go through the effort of putting up all this great memorabilia when he'll always be on the road?


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

Vinny needs to be WWE champion. Dat Armenien market :vince$


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Vinny is a baby back bitch :lol
Hes not only pussy whipped he is a pussy
that shit was 2 funny


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Macker said:


> Vinny is a baby back bitch :lol
> Hes not only pussy whipped he is a pussy
> that shit was 2 funny












vinny is the gawd.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Best part of the whole show was Cena with the talking laundry basket. Also lol'd at how Trinity's dad just invites himself into his daughters apartment.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Cena is f%cking weird. The Psycho is here ! :mark:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

John Cena. You disappoint me for being a fucking strange strange man. I'll never get over him treating Nikki like a 5 year old in all aspects of their life and relationship though. :lol Shit is too funny.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Just rename it Total Vinny and be done with it. The guy is gold.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

Big differences between the Bryan/Brie relationship and the Cena/Nikki relationship. If Bryan tried talking down to Brie like that, she'd kick his ass and throw him out of the house. She's the boss of the relationship and does everything. Cena clearly is the boss of his relationship with Nikki because he tells her she can't do anything in their own shared home. Its all of his stuff and she's just a guest. So in one relationship the female is the queen and the other the male has the power..Very interesting. Nikki seems like she's afraid of getting into arguments with Cena, like she's scared of pissing him off or something..not much of a relationship.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

what makes you think Bryan is talked down to by Brie?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Bullet points:

Ariane and Vinnie have been together for how long and she still doesn't know exactly where he's from? Such a deep relationship :lol

Nicki parking over the curb. Why the fuck would you let her drive that in the first place? 

Cena uptight as fuck with his house. For once I'm in agreement with Nicki. You can't be that uptight with a woman like that. 

Ariane a control freak bitch forcing Vinnie into wrestling training.

Trinity's dad "doin that nastay?" :lol wtf. I hope to hell this situation never arises for me. Ever.

Holy shit uptight Cena. If I had that house and his money, I'd have a fucking private chef. At least from time to time. It reminds me of Nigel Tufnel from Spinal Tap telling Marti DeBergi that he may only look but not touch the guitar, then eventually looking is also not allowed. :lol

Trinity's dad bringing the band over to stay. Lol. So over the top. If that was for real, that really sucks because he had to get up for work, but I'm highly doubting it was.

Overall: This episode had some lulz but it just kind of felt a bit stale. 
Why was Jojo even brought back for season 2? 

Ariane/Vinnie was just plain annoying because of Ariane. Easily the most annoying of the Total Divas. 
Jon/Trinity/her dad was only slightly more interesting. 
Cena/Nicki domestic affairs was just kind of bleh. Still, I'm going to hold off on that whole living together situation as long as possible. I'm not as uptight as Cena but I've had girlfriends that've stayed with me for days at a time and yeah, they can sort of take over and put stuff different ways than you'd like. 

Eva Marie was noticeably absent except for the scanning scene...the show lacked energy because of it. Final Grade: C


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

checkcola said:


> Trinity's dad seems like a character from an old retro comedy show


He should pop out of their closet next episode. LOOK WHO'S BACK TO VISIT!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Decent episode, a bit boring at times.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Needed more Ginger Mahal


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

december_blue said:


> I'd imagine part of the reason behind the lack of personality in his home is that he's probably hardly ever there. Why go through the effort of putting up all this great memorabilia when he'll always be on the road?


That's exactly what it came off as, and it's sad. He doesn't have a home, he has a house


ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> He should pop out of their closet next episode. LOOK WHO'S BACK TO VISIT!


"Are y'all doin the nasty?"


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

In the Total Divas universe, Daniel Bryan is still the WWE champion and the franchise face of the company.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cena not wanting water to get on the floor is what put it over the top for me. How about using those paper towels he was using on the cups to clean it up :kobe.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

when Vinnie was doing wrestling training, and he had to fall back and get back up..I doubt that's what you actually have to do in training..Because can you guys really see Big Show, Sweet T, Clay, Viscera, Earthquake, Big Bossman, One Man Gang, Great Khali. Can any of you seeing those guys doing that in training? So I doubt that exercise is legit. Because look how many overweight werestlers there are.


----------



## Alex Wright (May 18, 2009)

markedfordeath said:


> when Vinnie was doing wrestling training, and he had to fall back and get back up..I doubt that's what you actually have to do in training..Because can you guys really see Big Show, Sweet T, Clay, Viscera, Earthquake, Big Bossman, One Man Gang, Great Khali. Can any of you seeing those guys doing that in training? So I doubt that exercise is legit. Because look how many overweight werestlers there are.


Thats a very standard drill. He is supposed to learn taking a bump properly. If he can't do that, he can't even start regular training. It not that different to learning Judo or other martial arts, where you have to learn to fall correctly without injuring yourself.

If you watch Tough Enough or other wrestling documentaries you will see drills like these all the time. And guys like Clay and Tensai cam take those bumps despite their size. Bossman could as well. And Vinny isn't that big to begin with.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


Cute moment for Nikki and John, finally. Although I am tired of hearing Nikki talk about her damn tits. It's been months now... EVERYONE knows you've grown a lot over the past year Nikki. I wonder if she realizes how much her and Eva actually have in common?

Cue Nattie's "she's such a hooch" clip.


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

markedfordeath said:


> when Vinnie was doing wrestling training, and he had to fall back and get back up..I doubt that's what you actually have to do in training..Because can you guys really see Big Show, Sweet T, Clay, Viscera, Earthquake, Big Bossman, One Man Gang, Great Khali. Can any of you seeing those guys doing that in training? So I doubt that exercise is legit. Because look how many overweight werestlers there are.


It was obviously all fake, to make us believe that he's not going to be a superstar. It will make it that much more of a shock when he wins the royal rumble next month.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

I am having a hard time believing Cena is really like this in real life.

I think either this was set up for the show. Or the other conclusion is that he doesn't trust Nikki....I get that vibe every time they are on the screen.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

tommay said:


> It was obviously all fake, to make us believe that he's not going to be a superstar. It will make it that much more of a shock when he wins the royal rumble next month.


"Babe! Look babe! I'm eliminating the Undertaker babe! Haha, look at this babe! I'm going to Wrestlemania babe!"


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> "Babe! Look babe! I'm eliminating the Undertaker babe! Haha, look at this babe! I'm going to Wrestlemania babe!"


Is it bad that I would prefer Vinnie to win over Punk, Bryan, Orton or Cena?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


"Does it look like I can't control it? 'Cause I can" sounded like a threat :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> In the Total Divas universe, Daniel Bryan is still the WWE champion and the franchise face of the company.


It's a magical place.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> when Vinnie was doing wrestling training, and he had to fall back and get back up..I doubt that's what you actually have to do in training..Because can you guys really see Big Show, Sweet T, Clay, Viscera, Earthquake, Big Bossman, One Man Gang, Great Khali. Can any of you seeing those guys doing that in training? So I doubt that exercise is legit. Because look how many overweight werestlers there are.


I don't know about the big big guys but where I train we have similar drills like that.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Kaban said:


> I am having a hard time believing Cena is really like this in real life.
> 
> I think either this was set up for the show. Or the other conclusion is that he doesn't trust Nikki....I get that vibe every time they are on the screen.


You might be on to something. I've picked up on that vibe to ever since the show started. Nikki's wasting her time with John. He's never going to re-marry or settle down have a couple of children with her. He'll just keep dragging Nikki along and eventually dump her once he gets bored with her.

Apart from material wealth I have absolutely no idea why any diva or women out there would want a relationship with Cena. Outside of that what's he really got to offer?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

I wonder if they completely scrapped the Orton/JoJo "romance" to preserve both characters. It seems like the lack of JoJo this season is because they think she'll be a success in the WWE, so they don't want her to be in the middle of the BS drama.


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

rakija said:


> I wonder if they completely scrapped the Orton/JoJo "romance" to preserve both characters. It seems like the lack of JoJo this season is because they think she'll be a success in the WWE, so they don't want her to be in the middle of the BS drama.


jojo is dating vaders son she mentioned date night with him on her twitter earlier this week


----------



## thunderthighs (Mar 22, 2011)

tommay said:


> It was obviously all fake, to make us believe that he's not going to be a superstar. It will make it that much more of a shock when he wins the royal rumble next month.




LOO... this


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LordKain said:


> You might be on to something. I've picked up on that vibe to ever since the show started. Nikki's wasting her time with John. He's never going to re-marry or settle down have a couple of children with her. He'll just keep dragging Nikki along and eventually dump her once he gets bored with her.
> 
> Apart from material wealth I have absolutely no idea why any diva or women out there would want a relationship with Cena. Outside of that what's he really got to offer?


Cena is going to be a miserable, lonely man 20 years from now. Unable to fully trust women, he sits alone in his dull, empty house with no food, emotionless. Until someone re-enters his life again and changes everything...


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Vinny >>>>>>>> Austin,Rock,Hogan,Taker,Michaels


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Cena is going to be a miserable, lonely man 20 years from now. Unable to fully trust women, he sits alone in his dull, empty house with no food, emotionless. Until someone re-enters his life again and changes everything...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't know if I can watch tonight's episode. Gizmo's death and Natty and Tyson's reactions is gonna be too tough to watch.

RIP Gizmo. Future Hall of Famer.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's snowing in Dallas and I've been trapped inside all day. I can't tell you how excited I am for Total Divas tonight!


----------



## CruelAngel77 (Jul 24, 2006)

RyanPelley said:


> Cena is going to be a miserable, lonely man 20 years from now. Unable to fully trust women, he sits alone in his dull, empty house with no food, emotionless. Until someone re-enters his life again and changes everything...


Yeah, between the hundreds of female fans, occasional porn stars, friends outside of wretling, friends he works with in wrestling, and family that John Cena must be a really lonely dude.

Stop using women's approval as an litmus test for being a better man.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Preparing for this tearjerker episode incoming. :jose


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

HollyJollyHelmsley said:


> Preparing for this tearjerker episode incoming. :jose


GGGGGGGIIIIIIISSSSSMMMMMMMMOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

:mcgee1:mcgee1:mcgee1


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Will finally be able to watch the GOAT show live with all of my GOAT people (that would be all of you).


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gonna have to dump :kobe for DRAMA :mark: :mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

DRAMA~ tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Teach me what?" "How to wrestle again."

Like she could before. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAASSSSSS


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I'd be good with never hearing Cena say "fluid" ever again.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh my Cena's tits :banderas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Millions of people"? Let's settle down there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brie afraid she's gonna become the Marty Jannetty of this team :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

But Brie...no one says that, though...:kobe


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

millions of people tune in? Is she counting illegal streams?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Did Daniel Bryan just take a jab at TNA?

lol


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Damn..Bryan on his way to being the top guy soon...I think the season will end with him winning the title

:banderas








:troll


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Setting us up for the impending pain.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"It's Christmas in July"

I thought most of this is from September, considering Brie/Bryan were just discussing Night of Champions (which was in September).


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Trinity forcing Jon to go ring shopping :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we not do this with Gizmo, we already know what happens :sad:.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

USO doin his best hhh impression there


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:ass :kobe4

Man I seriously can't help having these reaction everytime I see Trinity on screen...

She is blessed..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Is this the RAW with Eva Marie's first match? If so, BLESS.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Housewives of Monday Night Raw...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That crowd reaction.
Those fan favorites...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Those piped in cheers for the Bella's. Lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If Eva isn't the most awkward person on this earth, then I don't know.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAT AJ.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie is the strongest diva on the roster. :ti


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

AJ finally got her parents to sign a consent form to be on the show :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yup. That "groundbreaking" :kobe AJ promo was only meant to further Total Divas.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Jon Uso is fucking hilarious


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> AJ finally got her parents to sign a consent form to be on the show :mark: :mark:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

This show makes me hate The Bellas's theme music even more. :kenny


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Naomi frontin like that weave was her real hair. STAHP.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> AJ finally got her parents to sign a consent form to be on the show :mark: :mark:


:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, JET magazine.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Every woman in there looking at Jon like he's crazy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> This show makes me hate The Bellas's theme music even more. :kenny


Is it because you can look but you can't touch? :dance


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Man, Jimmy Uso looked a lot like his father just now.


NikkiSixx said:


> Is it because you can look but you can't touch? :dance


Yes. :sad:

It speaks to me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Being JET Beauty of the Month was every hood rat's dream back in the day.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

oh no......................


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG here it is. :jose


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

enaldo

Time to change the channel for a little bit..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ugh.  This is kinda hard to watch.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Nattie is neglecting all traffic laws


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:batista3


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So is tomorrow's raw a gizmo memorial episode?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

So is Nikki gonna tell Cena to pull some strings and keep her in the storyline.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> So is tomorrow's raw a gizmo memorial episode?


Considering they almost had one for Vince McMahon when he wasn't really dead, they should have one for Gismo.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Nikki with that ghetto neck roll :no:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

+ Reckless driving
+ Driving while distracted (On the phone)
+ Dual-lane turning

BLONDE GIRLS SHOULDN'T BE DRIVING :kobe :HHH2


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

:mcgee1


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That cat looked dead long before that phone call...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Meanwhile, JoJo exists in another dimension.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Classy.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

We go from a deceased cat to this..


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd fix that for Eva. :cena5


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This is sad. Why they have to show this?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Seeing Nattie upset like this is so uncomfortable. :sad:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah...right :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

R-Truth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Big Booty Ginger following no got damn buzzards.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That exactly sounds like WWE booking.

"Yeah, we might be doing something soon, but we don't know yet."


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat beautiful ass on cameron!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RICARDO AND ROWAN SPOTTINGS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Nattie is one of the top Divas" :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Just wondering but do the rest of the Divas know about the death of Natalya's cat?

& I almost forgot about this match, lol.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rowan and Rodriguez :lol:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Eric Rowan and Ricardo Rodriguez:mark::mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAS AJ!*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

A wild Jojo appears!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Jojo got lines tonight :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Random JoJo sighting. And Mark the plot-device strikes again.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH LOOK, A WILD JOJO APPEARED FROM THE FOREST!

& What "story", Nikki? :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

AJ's conesnt form even came with a physical appearance? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoJo :lmao
This irrelevant Letoya Luckett bitch :lmao


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Nikki damn 

Dat pasta and wine doing her right...

:steebiej


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Amber B said:


> "Nattie is one of the top Divas" :ti


She is, she's just not treated as such


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This match is for Gizmo. THE FEELS


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Amber B said:


> JoJo :lmao
> This irrelevant Letoya Luckett bitch :lmao


I can't 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So... what ever happened to the drama between The Bellas & Eva?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Ew, was that Bo Dallas in the background?! :gun:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Brie is such a bitch. I don't get why she's the favoured one.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

The drama is gone, they replaced the E writers with the WWE writers.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Brie is such a bitch. I don't get why she's the favoured one.


Because of Bryan.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Ew, was that Bo Dallas in the background?! :gun:


Ikr? He's so BO-NEATH this show!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Waffelz said:


> Brie is such a bitch. I don't get why she's the favoured one.


Because she's the pretty one. She didn't come from the Natalie Nunn tribe like her sis.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BO DALLAS


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

So I take it this was a dark match because I don't ever remember seeing Bo Dallas on SmackDown.

I heard about Kidd being in a SD Dark Match a couple months ago anyhow.

& :kenny @ How the Sharpshooter is now a finisher of his.

FANDANGO SIGHTING. :vince5


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't cry for Gizmo... Be happy for Gizbo!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Grand Marshal for the Short Bus Bitches! Yaaaaas Bo and his ugly ass.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

For Gismo!!!!!!

;_;


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really don't think Nattie and TJ bang. I think that's his mom.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Zeppex said:


> The drama is gone, they replaced the E writers with the WWE writers.


Word...

No Eva Marie making an off-color remark about Gizmo dying?

They call this reality tv??

:kobe6


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Because she's the pretty one. She didn't come from the Natalie Nunn tribe like her sis.


They're both pretty. Prefer the extra tickness on Nikki, though.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where was the storyline? Probably gonna happened tmw when Jon & Trin win fav couple...maybe Roman will try to get at his cousin girl


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi can't hide dat booty :datass


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dammit, I went to get laundry and I missed a Bo "The Bo" Dallas spotting?!?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She can't even get in Ebony Magazine. The fuckery of it all.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> JoJo :lmao
> This irrelevant Letoya Luckett bitch :lmao


What it Do :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Because she's the pretty one. She didn't come from the Natalie Nunn tribe like her sis.


And she doesn't look like a clown. Nikki Bella sometimes looks weird as hell. Maybe it's the makeup and the fact that her weight kinda've alters her facial features, but still, I think Brie looks more pleasant.

Both are pretty, but Nikki sometimes.. :no:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Sandra is dat bitch. She should be running WWE and JET.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"What happened to the one piece? Why is it on the hanger and not on her?" :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Team Sandra!! Dat right, tell boo to bring it down a notch


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my god. Nattie's mom.... Ughhhhhh


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah I can't watch that.
Way too soon for me.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

GIZMO


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wtf. Girl talk without Vinnie?

Those fucking cunts.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't own any pets but I completely get what Natalya means and I feel her pain.

There are lots of people that look at cats/dogs etc not just as pets, but basically like their family, like their child etc.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Shots fired!!!!!!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"The Bella Brand" - Shut the fuck up, idiot.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nikki and Brie with the WOAT insults. Eva and Jojo looking so clueless :ti

What are these outfits??


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brie is sounding like a bitch


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy that conversation turned real quick. Some weeks it's hard to like either Bella really.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"I don't know if I can handle the pressure."

Yeah. Divas Champion. LOTS of pressure there, Brie.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Brie just burying her sister damn


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Brie's too skinny.

Also: Brie acting like she's some sort of women goddess. Teach Nikki how to wrestle? All Brie can do is her finisher and a shite dropkick.

edit: Nikki actually does moves, doesn't she? :lol


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The lack of Vinny is really distressing.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I forgot how tacky their rainbow attires from NoC looked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki just got dragged.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes you fucking do :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Talents don't come to change the storylines?

:HHH2 unk2 :cena2 :rko2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

HAHA, politics babay!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why is a fight is a flackback scene? Alright.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally, Brodus Clay's on the show. :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Look at that slut Trinity trying to hook up with the main event player.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I hate that Mark prick.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Today's episode message brought to you by the guy in the dinosaur onesie.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack on bri!!!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Take a photo for John?

Did Brie say that or Nikki?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

What are these fucking outfits?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol, not a whole lot to pop out there brie.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ruh roh.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Take a photo for John?
> 
> Did Brie say that or Nikki?


Dat twin magic!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> I hate that Mark prick.


Yeah he seems like such a fucking unlikeable goober


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Let me guess. TJ brought home a new Gismo, didn't he?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I remember Eva and Nikki both wearing them dresses ringside. Was it at Summerslam?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Those Rainbow Brite outfits lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

IT'S STILL REAL TO ME, DAMMIT!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
He's a brother. I don't care what anyone says. Samoans are family.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kris Krinkles said:


> Let me guess. TJ brought home a new Gismo, didn't he?


He brought home the real Gismo. The death has pushed him to insanity... he has the dead cat on a leash and everything <3


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Jon acting like a complete idiot lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon just joined Nikki on the drag train.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

He's a jealous bastard. A funny one, though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JoJo :lmao
The irrelevancy is strong.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> JoJo :lmao
> The irrelevancy is strong.


BE NICE!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> He brought home the real Gismo. The death has pushed him to insanity... he has the dead cat on a leash and everything <3


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Sometimes...sometimes when ma fuckers be kissing n shit...it get real:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose and his snatched waist in the background.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Amber B said:


> JoJo :lmao
> The irrelevancy is strong.


I guess orton just hit it then quit it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The random Jojo sightings :ti

And you know she's struggling to get her lines right :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> JoJo :lmao
> The irrelevancy is strong.


Why is she even there now? Eva doesn't need her as a sidekick, they didn't even care about her singing the National Anthem and she literally gets flashes of screen time.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

JoJo is indeed pointless. And she's 19. Mindfuck, basically.

Amber: get the gif out.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn AJ's parents must of had to sign a shit load of consent forms to be appearing on the show THIS much :HHH2 :ti


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat music.
Dat fan fare.
Dat crowd interest.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm sick & tired of hearing Brie's looped screams/groans on this show.

Sounds like a cat.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol they cut the botch


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

The bitter Bella.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tattoo's hair is fabulous tough.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Nikki, love, you could spit on Vince and still keep your job.

#TheJohnCenaEffect


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nikki can't even hide her legit emotions :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It always goes back to sex with Nikki. Jesus.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd totally bang the bella mom


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here we go with the "I have big (fake) boobs and you don't, ha ha!" crap. :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jon: "I'm Sorry."

Trinity: "No you're not."

Jon: ("...Shit."}


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jon looking like a straight up bitch ass tonight.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

PSYCHO CHRISTMAS said:


> Jon: "I'm Sorry."
> 
> Trinity: "No you're not."
> 
> Jon: ("...Shit."}



:lmao


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Their Mam got her titties done? :lol


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Beyond tired of Bella Boob Talk :frustrate


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fucking best couple ever.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor Uso all insecure. Come over here and we can hug it out, bro.x

edit: she didn't even get the storyline, did she?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Charlotte's not been herself :ti :ti


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Louis. :mark:

How cute.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The fucking best couple ever.


*Not better than us.
<3*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Torturing the new cat already. Damn.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wait, why doesn't the black cat get any attention?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:lmao :lmao

WTH @ that Eva Marie preview...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Andrea Zuckerman goes wild!!!!!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Torturing the new cat already. Damn.


Ikr. :lol

Although to be fair, there are tons of pet-owners that do the same stuff with their pets.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, oh shit! Eva's family and fiance! It's like a crackhouse.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Next week :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eva Maria's father about to :buried that marriage :banderas


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG next week :mark:

Eva's main event storyline :lmao

Nattie drunk dialing Steph :lmao :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't give Cena an ultimatum when you just signed a got damn "you ain't shit" contract.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

An engagement, drunk dialing Steph, Eva's family being as horrible as she is and Nikki trying to lock Cena in. Going to be a good season finale.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nattie's dad :allen1


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Wait, why doesn't the black cat get any attention?


This IS WWE programing......

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

GOAT episode next week.

See you then, gentleman/ladies.

Edit: why am I watching Nikki and Don Cena discussing if Nikki's implants would deflate or not? :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Ikr. :lol
> 
> Although to be fair, there are tons of pet-owners that do the same stuff with their pets.


Oh I do it all the time but damn, you have to slowly progress the damn dog/cat into it. Putting bibs on the first day = getting scratched the fuck out while you're sleeping.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Waffelz said:


> GOAT episode next week.
> 
> See you then, gentleman/ladies.
> 
> Edit: why am I watching Nikki and Don Cena discussing if Nikki's implants would deflate or not? :lol


:lmao

She talks about tits damn near every episode..

I can see why Cena is with her...

Pretty much worships him and she has the hope that she can tie him down...therefore she is in that "impress my man" phase :lol.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

The one thing this show proves above all else is that the WWE is a black hole for creativity. Every single character on the show is 100X more interesting than their on-camera persona on WWE TV. 

Jon Uso totally has that 1999 Corporate Rock kind of persona, he'd be a great cocky/Hollywood type heel, instead of doing tribal dances.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

lirl my cousins and I made an appearance on this episode thanks to the Smackdown tapings here back in September.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

The WWE really does hate DB, his proposal to Brie comes on the same night as TLC LOL Nobody will watch it now


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

markedfordeath said:


> The WWE really does hate DB, his proposal to Brie comes on the same night as TLC LOL Nobody will watch it now


...

1. The PPVs have never really hurt the ratings of the show.
2. WWE isn't in charge of scheduling _Total Divas_.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I usually just download it on Monday or Tuesday when a PPV is on the same night as the show.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo Dallas makes an appearance!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

T-Viper said:


> The one thing this show proves above all else is that the WWE is a black hole for creativity. Every single character on the show is 100X more interesting than their on-camera persona on WWE TV.
> 
> Jon Uso totally has that 1999 Corporate Rock kind of persona, he'd be a great cocky/Hollywood type heel, instead of doing tribal dances.


Exactly. It shows these wrestlers have personalities and attitude too. Let them be themselves a bit more. Although, I doubt the Bellas will ever get really over, they aren't made for wrestling. They are clearly employed for other reasons and the fans see right through that.

Dat body on Naomi :datass

Next week GON' BE GUD


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm an episode behind;

I actually feel sorry for Vincent, Ariane forcing him to do something that bhe knew he wasn't ready for. Fucking bitch.

USO's hilarious man :lmao

Cena's arm with that electrical thing :lol who says Cena can't sell? :lmao


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

Rowan handing that phone over to ricardo :lmao

This season has been pure gold so far. Wishing the episodes were longer 
And I dont see how anyone could like brie yet dislike nikki? Nikki may be somewhat of a bimbo but you can tell she,s sincere and a sweet girl at heart. Brie on the other hand is full of herself that anorectic bitch. Thinking she,s hot when infact she looks like she hasnt eaten in months. Damn I hate that slut.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:banderas this show


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

Mark Carrano is complete tool. 

As if someone just walks around backstage informing talent about their creative plans like that. He's not even in the creative department is he?

Also, who straight up replicates a dead pet? Woah our best friend cat JUST died, better get an exact copy and forget he ever existed. Harmony has been restored. Shits cold.

Enjoyed the lack of the neanderthal and his overbearing accessory this week though. 

:cena


----------



## thunderthighs (Mar 22, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Being JET Beauty of the Month was every hood rat's dream back in the day.




LMFAO


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You guys, last night's episode hurt my heart.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

Asenath said:


> You guys, last night's episode hurt my heart.


Same here!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Damn, that exact shit happened with my cat Barney a year ago. But I didn't dress him in Christmas hats and stuff, so I'm a better owner.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

A few thoughts about this show
1- I'm ashamed to admit I actually like it. 
2- Trinity/Naomi is my new crush. Her body is off the charts
3- Even tho much of it is clearly scripted, their personal lives are much more interesting than any of the matches they ever had
4- JoJo has no story whatsoever. I forgot she was even on the show
5- Jon Uso has the qualities to be a breakout star..and maybe a really good heel with the whole jealousy thing last night
6- The Bellas will never be likable..especially Nikki 
7- I hope they add new Divas (like Alicia Fox) next season


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking back now, it's hilarious how Jojo was featured prominently in the first season, even to the point of having a storyline or two revolving around her, and now she barely appears.

And even when she does manage to make an appearance, it's literally a second long, or she only says one line per each appearance.

Looking forward to the season finale.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I'd love Alicia or one of the nxt girls being added next season.

If Jon was my boyfriend, I'd legit punch him for messing with my career like that, him coming across all insecure and carrying my bags wouldn't be enough, that's my whole life's work he's messing with.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Legit loved how Trinity completely bite Jon's head off. Fix up, Uso.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Episode thoughts

Trinity's body is THE TRUTH!
Trinity and Jon 4ever.
I didn't give one damn about Gizmo.
When did Nikki become the more likeable twin?
Eva Marie doesn't seem as if she knows how to interact with people properly.
Who was that random black girl with long curly hair lurking around backstage? Is she Ariane's cousin or something?
John is about to give Nikki the I don't want kids neither am I getting married again speech.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

If they add Alicia Fox to the show next season, and if Barrett is still her boyfriend. They can do a storyline that she wants to get married, but he instead brings her the bad news that its not going to happen. Kinda like the Cena/Nikki, but Barrett's gimmick makes that much better.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

T-Viper said:


> The one thing this show proves above all else is that the WWE is a black hole for creativity. Every single character on the show is 100X more interesting than their on-camera persona on WWE TV.
> 
> Jon Uso totally has that 1999 Corporate Rock kind of persona, he'd be a great cocky/Hollywood type heel, instead of doing tribal dances.


*The first part of this post I agree with, but that 2nd part is retarded.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't seen the last two episodes.. kinda losing interest in the show. Have I missed anything good?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

You missed a dead cat, boob jokes, a samoans insecurities, a wild jojo appearing and one of the Bellas thinking she above the other Bella, oh the Bella mom and Trinity's creepy father.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Bullet points: (starting 16-17 minutes in)

A.J. Lee featured! To put over Brie as "the strongest Diva on the roster"... yeah who's not holding a title and who's not named A.J. Lee.

$7,000 shoes... $7,000 *shoes*... fpalm

Wow T.J. and Nattie sobbing it up over that cat.. What they need is Gizmo II.

Divas Brunch! ...opening with Gismo talk. :argh:
Bellas feuding... Jojo's there. :lol

Bellas feeling each other up. Wincest.

Jon to Trinity "Go on wicha fine ass" :lol

T.J. and Nattie ended up getting Gizmo II...ehh Louie.

Episode rating: 5/10. The show's getting a bit stale. I think it's come to the point where it needs new characters. Why the hell is Jojo even on the show? 

Season finale... Looking forward to Nattie's drunk dial. Wonder if it'll be about what clothes she made Louie wear next. Eva Marie's boyfriend...ehhhh :argh: , but her dad and brother...total dickbags. Bella's relationships...blah.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Episode thoughts
> 
> Trinity's body is THE TRUTH!
> Trinity and Jon 4ever.
> ...


She never did. Brie is the brains.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF....Why did they hired Eva Marie?

She has apsolutely ZERO qualities,she can't speak,acts weird around people,doesn't understand pro wrestling bussines,CAN'T WRESTLE....

Only + is her looks.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a cat, it died and I buried it. Done
No need to act like your kid just got shot in a drive by, jesus christ


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Poor Charlotte, she never gets any attention. Even after Gizmo died. Also, anyone else think it's weird that they replaced Gizmo with the same exact breed? As a cat owner, I don't think I'd be able to do that if my cat died.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> You missed a dead cat, boob jokes, a samoans insecurities, a wild jojo appearing and one of the Bellas thinking she above the other Bella, oh the Bella mom and Trinity's creepy father.


Anything Eva Marie related? :side:


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Apparently her and everyone else are cool now, don't know where it happened but all is cool. Next week though we get to see her family.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

RatedRviper said:


> Only + is her looks.


They should have just hired a real drag queen.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TheGoat said:


> I had a cat, it died and I buried it. Done
> No need to act like your kid just got shot in a drive by, jesus christ


TheGoat ain't got no sympy. :steiner2


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

TheGoat said:


> I had a cat, it died and I buried it. Done
> No need to act like your kid just got shot in a drive by, jesus christ


Would you feel the same way if it was a dog instead of a cat in this episode?


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

TheGoat said:


> I had a cat, it died and I buried it. Done
> No need to act like your kid just got shot in a drive by, jesus christ


They obviously didn't give a shit anyway. 

If you really care about a pet you don't go out and get another one who looks the exact same the next day.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr. Fister said:


> They obviously didn't give a shit anyway.
> 
> If you really care about a pet you don't go out and get another one who looks the exact same the next day.


Did they say it was the next day? I was kind of curious about the filming schedule and what not.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Did they say it was the next day? I was kind of curious about the filming schedule and what not.


Probably not but its still weird. You can't just replicate the physical appearance of something and instantly forget about the loss.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> $7,000 shoes... $7,000 *shoes*... fpalm


I know, I know -- the dream.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

While watching this show I always think "Look at all that money they spend,and I'Il never have".


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RatedRviper said:


> While watching this show I always think "Look at all that money they spend,and I'Il never have".


Something to aspire to.


----------



## Agentpieface (Jul 14, 2012)

Mr. Fister said:


> Probably not but its still weird. You can't just replicate the physical appearance of something and instantly forget about the loss.


Sometimes the only way to move on from something is to replace it.
Sometimes.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe they just like the breed or that was the only cat that TJ connected with. Charlotte did look unimpressed with this new cat business though. 

Jojo better wild out for season two, or she's in danger of being permanently thrown down the well. Can she beat Eva Marie's ass or something? Smack the shit out of Justin Gabriel when he goes off with a 19 year old ring rat?

I get the feeling that Brie is the sister who is trying to think of the brand "the Bella Twins" and resents the fact that Nikki got a boob job and then insists on looking like a bombshell, not an athlete... now they aren't all that identical anymore. I've always said Nikki was probably the more naturally athletic sister with Brie being more focused. Nikki also needs to stop expecting her tits and her willingness to put out to garner her a ring and wedding from Cena. He's still too damaged from his first wife and he has said hell no to marriage. Stop thinking, "maybe this position will get him on one knee and proposing." It makes one look desperate.

I'm a gay man and even I had this line from Robin Hood playing in my head every time Trinity showed up in a bikini or anything clingy:

Friar Tuck (to Robin as the Prioress is leaving with gold and money they've given her): What does she do with all the booty, Robin?

I mean, damn, Trinity's ass is ridiculous. I can see what got Jon's attention with her.

And again I say, why the hell didn't they get Maryse in on this? I'm sure the E! check and a lighter schedule could have gotten her ass back for a bit.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Agentpieface said:


> Sometimes the only way to move on from something is to replace it.
> Sometimes.


Yep.

That and Tyson Kidd is the one who bought it for her, not both of them.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Mr. Fister said:


> Probably not but its still weird. You can't just replicate the physical appearance of something and instantly forget about the loss.


I can totally understand getting a new pet soon after one dies. I was a mess when my dog died and afterward the house felt weird and everything, ended up getting a new dog the next weekend. Still took me a bit to get used to the new dog though.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Why the fuck would you put the finale of this against a PPV?

TLC's going to get destroyed.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> - The December 8th episode of WWE Total Divas on E! drew 1,202,000 viewers, down from last week's 1,443,000 viewers.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ments_This_Week_More.html#pEWI67K060VJkEcZ.99


Slightly down, but still strong.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Jojo should go. Get Paige in there.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Jojo should go. Get Paige in there.


i'm not sure about paige being on the show (although i'm obviously a fan of hers ) but i'd like to see them add summer rae and sasha to the mix.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## pointoforder (Oct 23, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Slightly down, but still strong.


Now I don't want to be the rain on the parade type of person, but it's a little more than "slightly down".

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/ lists all the ratings for each day, network and cable. And the final Sunday cable ratings were:

Sunday, December 1, 2013 TOTAL DIVAS 1.443 0.9 18-49 (ranked 12th for all cable shows Sunday night, 67th overall)

Sunday, December 8, 2013 TOTAL DIVAS 1.202 0.7 18-49 (ranked 35th for all cable shows Sunday night, 101st overall)

Obviously, I'm not suggesting to you the show is in any danger of anything, but it is interesting to note the show has received it's two lowest ratings and overall rankings ever 2 out of the last 3 weeks. November 24, 2013 and December 8, 2013.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

pointoforder said:


> Now I don't want to be the rain on the parade type of person, but it's a little more than "slightly down".
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/ lists all the ratings for each day, network and cable. And the final Sunday cable ratings were:
> 
> ...


No, you are right. "Slightly down" was a poor choice of words.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

december_blue said:


>


Random Mae Young appearance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

pointoforder said:


> Now I don't want to be the rain on the parade type of person, but it's a little more than "slightly down".
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/ lists all the ratings for each day, network and cable. And the final Sunday cable ratings were:
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that it's also the holidays and most shows have or are going into their midseason finales. TV watching is winding down this time of year.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Remember that time Jojo's boyfriend Sebastian came to visit? 
:lol I tried to find that .gif but it was in the previous Total Divas thread.
What a tool he was. He's probably cried a few gallons since Jojo's been around the block a few times by now. 

Think they'll officially cut Jojo after this season? They didn't have any Jojo storyline this season at all did they? Who will replace her?










Jojo looking absolutely fine as hell here.

How did Sebastian land her in the first place? His arrival and boyfriend status...that was surely just supposed to be a scripted comedy scene right? :lol


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

And keep in mind Sunday Night Football was a better game than last weeks.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


Ain't they the cutest


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Shit i have finally caught upo and watched all episodes.

Jon Uso is a great Guy.

Ariane is a prick.com

Trinity is cool.

Nattie be good.

Vinny is ridiculous BABE!

Needs more :bryan3


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's probably just me, but I like Ariane much more than Trinity. Sure, Ariane is an ass a lot, but I can't help it.

But I'd take Jon and Vinnie over both :vince5


----------



## HBC Dawn Michaels (Dec 12, 2013)

checkcola said:


> heh... I just think Cena is maintaining kayfabe.


Maintaining kayfabe or not, he acts pretty lifeless. Its like he doesn't show any emotion.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


At least Cena was honest about not wanting children. It was a huge mistake on Nikki's part just by going out with him in the first place because now she's in a really bad spot. Both her and Brie are especially when it comes to both her's and Cena's inevitable break up.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

How is Brie in a bad spot?


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> How is Brie in a bad spot?


Because she'll be out the door as well when Nikki and Cena break up.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

LordKain said:


> Because she'll be out the door as well when Nikki and Cena break up.


I can see what you mean. Though from the sound of it, Brie seems to be getting broody and I'd imagine she'll only stick around for another year (two at the most) before leaving and I would expect Nikki would probably exit with her.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

december_blue said:


> I can see what you mean. Though from the sound of it, Brie seems to be getting broody and I'd imagine she'll only stick around for another year (two at the most) before leaving and I would expect Nikki would probably exit with her.


Yeah I see that happening as well. 

You have to feel sorry for Nikki though (she's desperate and dump but I do believe that she loves him) and pity Cena at the same time for living such empty, shallow existence and despite his riches the guy's a loser and only a fool would get involved with him like Nikki has.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

nikki is super annoying. i have no idea why cena is with her when he could have any girl he wants. it is funny to watch him control every situation with nikki. thats about the only thing this is good for watching nikki getting owned anytime she tries to impress him.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Can't wait for this!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Eva's family :lmao

They need to sign up to WWE and become a major heel stable.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

december_blue said:


>


so Cena finally admits he can`t get kids because of the steroid abuse


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

december_blue said:


> Can't wait for this!


:lol

Will definitely be watching this episode. 

Still need to catch up with the last two episodes though.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Gizmo. :jose


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I enjoy this show so much more than any man should, though I thought the whole thing with Gizmo was over the top and I have a cat. Also what has been going on with Jojo being nowhere to be found for awhile


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

so is Nikki okay with her never being able to have kids? i'm sure she's real jealous of Brie at this point.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Gismo!! enaldo


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

theboxingfan said:


> nikki is super annoying. *i have no idea why cena is with her* when he could have any girl he wants. it is funny to watch him control every situation with nikki. thats about the only thing this is good for watching nikki getting owned anytime she tries to impress him.


he's on the rebound, she's hot and seemingly horny 24/7 and wrapped around his little finger


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> I enjoy this show so much more than any man should, though I thought the whole thing with Gizmo was over the top and I have a cat. Also what has been going on with Jojo being nowhere to be found for awhile


Eh, I disagree, I would've reacted the same way.

& Ikr? Is she still in her dog cage?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Vinnie still lasted longer in the ring without getting gassed than The Rock's recent run lol


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't even watch this show, but saw promo for next episode.....how is Natalya not fired(not that I want her to be)! If she's not getting fired soon, she has to basically be getting the MVP treatment(losses every match for MONTHS) after what happened.

Unless of course this show really does have scripted stuff and this was part of it....


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

dxbender said:


> I don't even watch this show, but saw promo for next episode.....how is Natalya not fired(not that I want her to be)! If she's not getting fired soon, she has to basically be getting the MVP treatment(losses every match for MONTHS) after what happened.
> 
> Unless of course this show really does have scripted stuff and this was part of it....


Most, if not all, reality shows are scripted. Total Divas is no exception.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Well if EVA wasn't fired after she royally fucked up in the first couple episodes,dunno if Nattie would.

Also when does the new season start?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

If you're meeting your girlfriend's family for the first time, why would you not wear a shirt?

Eva has really grown on me the last few episodes, she seems to be taking things a lot more seriously, especially with her telling TJ that she wanted to train with him to be more like Nattie, and her seeming genuinely apologetic for upsetting 3MB. Hopefully she improves and can change people's opinion of her.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

EVA'S FAMILY are going to heel it so bad next ep. Cant wait to see that


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WWE is pretty much telling us to stream PPV's :side:

Like, how else would we be able to watch TLC *AND* Total Divas at the same time?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Series finale on the same night as TLC :jose


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Any one else think, John cena comes off as really unlikable on Total Divas? He just seems so condescending to Nikki, and that he enjoys talking down to her.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

People are actually gonna order TLC over watching Total Divas. :ti


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cena/Orton Or Vincent/Ariane? 










:draper2


----------



## Freedom Girl X (Dec 15, 2013)

Cant wait for the finale tonight!

@FreedomGirlX


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Like Nikki's never had a pregnancy test before.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Jesus Christ they are dumb as fuck...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Almost forgot :lmao

A pregnancy test


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That intro graphic may have been three seconds.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol this is like The Hangover.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eva Marie not selling that at all :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I have a lot of work to do." 

Understatement.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol her mom was like "Who's this motherfucker?"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Eva's family seem like douches. Her BF seems kinda nice.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Cena's house full of bitches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hanging out with 10+ women like Nikki. I'd kill someone within an hour.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jonathan is about to get sacrificed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Uh-oh. Eva Marie's family starting to give him the evil eye.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eva's father burying the boyfriend :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Jesus do these fuckers have any manners?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The family is doing way too much....for the camera. STAPH!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Family's going in hard on Jonathan. I'd run if I were him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The bro has a point though, why you sitting at someone's table without a shirt on? You're visiting the parents man.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

DAT LIMO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

VRsick said:


> Jesus do these fuckers have any manners?


Its a reality show on the E Network. What do you think?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Nikki just said " lets do this, like leeroy jenkins"... in response to cena saying "lets do this"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki's friends. As classy as she is.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

How Cena didn't shoot himself at the table is beyond me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What Cena really thinks:

"Bitches shut the fuck up I'm paying for your dinner."


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

X and Y, is he saying he is not a women by not giving her the X but not a man by not giving her the Y...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena burying marriage and children.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Cena is a beast for taking that conversation.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That chick called Cena out on giving bs PC answers :lol


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

book a wrestlemania match. Eva's BF vs her family.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao NO! FLAT OUT NO!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

BAH GAWD EVA'S DAD WITH THE STUNNER! IT'S OVER!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Geeze her brothers mean well and all but damn they just seem like douche bags


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I also love the random mention of the first engagement but Eva's response - "This is _so_ different."


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

jesus, how do families like that exist?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn even the mother laying the smackdown :lmao


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

She Italian?? or Mexican?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Of course this is her answer. Second season disaster incoming.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow that's a beautiful view.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:bron3:bron3:bron3


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No recyclable box? He just pull that out like that? Tsk


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

holy shit d-bry


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Bryan is the man seriously. Props to him :clap


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Bryan is a smooth motherfucker. It would suck if she said no and they had to face all those people.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And of course jealousy rears it's head for Nikki.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is Trin/Jon?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Troll Alicia Fox showing up again.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lol is Alicia just in this show to randomly appear and laugh at people's misfortune?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fandango stay creepy


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

STEPHANIE DESTROYING NATALYA

Natalya you dumbass :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

LMFAO


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nattie is just a mess.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Those messages. 

READY TO RIDE.

Steph can't even pretend not to laugh.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

With a voicemail saying " i have no underwear on" and " i'm ready to ride", i would think that was ment for tyson kidd.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

VRsick said:


> With a voicemail saying " i have no underwear on" and " i'm ready to ride", i would think that was ment for tyson kidd.


I'm sure it was meant for -->> :vince


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Fucking Nattie .......... LOL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know anymore.

I just don't know. :lmao
I can't :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"Get it together Nattie." Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Steph's smirk is killing me


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That "no underwear" comment was so telling. That was code for casting couch.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Awwe!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol Nattie. Omg I can't


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STOP IT :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

March 2014? 

:jose


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

In other words Eva, you don't want to be with the man anymore.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"What are you trying on?"












She really just asked that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He already told your ass this. DIDN'T YOU SIGN THE BASIC BITCH COHABITANT CONTRACT?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> "What are you trying on?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She must be a goddess in bed because she sure doesn't add much to a conversation.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Amber B said:


> He already told your ass this. DIDN'T YOU SIGN THE BASIC BITCH COHABITANT CONTRACT?


Not only that, but he said that at the beginning of the relationship. 

"I'm not having kids and I'm not marrying anymore."

Pretty clear on those issues. You're not changing him now. Especially after he fed all your nosy obnoxious friends who don't know to mind their own business.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow :lmao


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH, this girl, I DONT EVEN KNOW ANYMORE............ FFS


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm surprised nikki knows what the word "resent" means.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

BOOM HEADSHOT.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nikki's trying to find any loophole to hook Cena and Cena's having none of it.



:lmao TO BE CONTINUED........

Damn you, I want Season 2 now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn, :cena2 Golden Boy just blew up her whole dreams. I'm not talking about marriage and kids, I'm talking about the big house and big bathrooms :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So since they're still together to this day, did Nikki just decide to live with it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

H.I.M. said:


> So since they're still together to this day, did Nikki just decide to live with it?


Money and lifestyle heal all wounds!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Zeppex said:


> Money and lifestyle heal all wounds!!!


She just don't want to move out of that big house and continue brag to her girlfriends about it. 



Amber B said:


>


:lol So much this right now. Cena is like "It's my way or pack your shit and get the hell out."


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i love how Eva is even a heel in her own family's household. she is legit the GOAT heel in the biz.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Since the show is already on a like 4 month delay, how can they pick up right where they left off 3 months from now? It will still be showing shit that happened in like september.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Bryan proposing to Brie was pretty awesome. remember when he was just a geek sleeping on floors in Wrestling Road Diaries.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

oh my god...

Steph's facial expressions when she played Nattie the voicemails.. 

:ti

done.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

VRsick said:


> Since the show is already on a like 4 month delay, how can they pick up right where they left off 3 months from now? It will still be showing shit that happened in like september.


That's one thing I hate about this show. They show things from like 3-4 months ago.

& Natalya drunk & drunk-dialing Stephanie is as fake as 90% of the Divas's breasts. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

FANDANGO CAMEO. :lmao :lmao :lmao :fandango


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Here comes Stephanie.

Yes I'm watching the replay of the new episode because I'm too lazy to wait for a torrent with loads of seeds.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fucking Stephanie's faces during those voicemails. :lol

Her little speech/lecture to Nattie about them having a great bond and being good friends and her being the champion again one day didn't seem genuine, though.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Look man, Nattie is just ready to ride okay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I felt badly for Nikki. Cena was upfront about this with her, but it must be hard to see your twin getting to live what you will never have. Mah Boi D-Bry is going to be mass producing the young-uns with Brie. Nikki will surely have an anxiety attack once` Brie and Bryan get married in April.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Fucking Stephanie's faces during those voicemails. :lol
> 
> Her little speech/lecture to Nattie about them having a great bond and being good friends and her being the champion again one day didn't seem genuine, though.


Nattie could have won the Divas title on the very night this aired, but WWE didnt believe she was ready to ride.


----------



## thunderthighs (Mar 22, 2011)

In a way I don't feel sorry for Nikki. Cena has told her this on many occasions that he's doesn't want to get married or have children. The guy just got over a messy divorce, who in their right mind would jump back into a marriage and have children. He needs time. I'm not a Cena fan but I see where he is coming from. It's also a "Never Say Never" type of thing. Right now he doesn't want to get married. Right now he doesn't want children but that can change later, a lot later, down the line if Nikki would just wait. Eventually he is going to get tired and dump her if she keeps pushing.

This is what you get when you date a person somewhat fresh out of a divorce, a messy divorce at that. So I really don't feel sorry for her. She knew what she was getting into.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Best4Bidness said:


> Nattie could have won the Divas title on the very night this aired, but WWE didnt believe she was ready to ride.


I wonder if its because they want AJ to be the longest reigning Divas champion, shes a month or so away from that title. I love AJ Lee and I think she has been an amazing champion, but I wouldn't mind Nattie taking it, I actually thought she was going to tonight.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Nikki is just a dumb bitch. Cena has told her multiple times what he thinks about marriage and having kids yet she keeps harping on about it because she sees other people get married. Plus Cena keeps talking to her like a child so it's a dumb relationship anyway.

Dat Bryan proposal tho.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Nikki and her Hooters friends are an infuriating group of West Coast hussies.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

John/Nikki--I feel bad for her, but at the same time, John has been quite clear on where he is at. If she is having 2nd thoughts, she should have declined to move in and just moved into a place in whatever city is closest to John instead (Tampa, I think). Her friends need to learn to shut the fuck up and change the conversation. It was obvious Nikki wasn't in the mood and neither was John.

Brie/Bryan--That proposal was BOSS! They are an absolutely adorable couple, I'm legit happy for them!

Eva/Jonathan--I'm not sure why they expected that meeting to go well. You are not only throwing this new guy into the family fishtank, but then you are announcing you are engaged. I don't think most families would have been excited for you yet, they don't know this guy at all. Jonathan was way too comfortable rolling into dinner with no shirt on. He didn't have a polo or something in his luggage? And then his dumbass didn't try to stop Eva from planning this elopement. Dude, if you wanted to score brownie points with the family (as Eva obviously wants them to like you), you should have been the one to shoot down that dumb idea and try to calm her down. They don't even live in the same city anymore, do they? And they want to get married now?

Why was Alicia against the TD Girls when her ass hosts the Aftershow and routinely shows up to laugh at Nattie's misfortunes? Stephanie is hilarious ("You have a lot of pent-up aggression") and I want Nattie's new catchphrase to be "I'm ready to ride". Nattie does have a point though, she is the one always used for the crap shifts, like hosting red carpets and chaperoning newbies, etc.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

What the fuck is up with Eva Maries Family? Her dad looks like this superwhite texas republican George Bush clone and her brothers look like they are straight out the barrio homes. Mixed or what?


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

jarrelka said:


> What the fuck is up with Eva Maries Family? Her dad looks like this superwhite texas republican George Bush clone and her brothers look like they are straight out the barrio homes. Mixed or what?


I think that they are Italian/Mexican mix (like the Bellas). Dad is the Italian side, probably.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

When they get married, will Brie's ring name be Brie Bryan?

unk3


----------



## Ambrose Bunny (Sep 5, 2013)

I really hated it that once again jojo wasn't in this episode. The proposal from Bryan looked so genuine and romantic made me go







I hope they will show their wedding too like nattie did.

John and Nikki look unnatural to me, if they would say they just faked their love for total divas I would totaly believe it. And Alica Fox makes me :lol everytime, they should have her on the show too.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Steph was GOAT when listening to the messages :lmao

Natalya falling even further down in my eyes, stupid bitch.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

OK. So, I just watched the Brian & Brie proposal and it might be raining on my face. Just a little bit.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

Can't blame Cena at all for telling Nikki how it is. He just got divorced and was probably taken to the cleaners. Like he said, he has other family members depending on his income. Marriage in this day and age is just a bad deal for a financially successful man. Throw in the odds of a second marriage, and a celebrity marriage, and Cena would be just asking Nikki to take his money. Look at what happened to Hulk Hogan.

If Cena were to also have a kid with Nikki, that would just be handing all power in his life over to Nikki. She could walk away at any time and take half of his money plus child support. Marriage is a bad deal for men these days. What do they get out of it? I wonder if Daniel Bryan will regret his proposal. In his case though, he hasn't tried it and failed, whereas Cena has already learned a hard lesson that I'm sure he would have preferred not to learn.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

iarwain said:


> Can't blame Cena at all for telling Nikki how it is. He just got divorced and was probably taken to the cleaners. Like he said, he has other family members depending on his income. Marriage in this day and age is just a bad deal for a financially successful man. Throw in the odds of a second marriage, and a celebrity marriage, and Cena would be just asking Nikki to take his money. Look at what happened to Hulk Hogan.
> 
> If Cena were to also have a kid with Nikki, that would just be handing all power in his life over to Nikki. She could walk away at any time and take half of his money plus child support. Marriage is a bad deal for men these days. What do they get out of it? I wonder if Daniel Bryan will regret his proposal. In his case though, he hasn't tried it and failed, whereas Cena has already learned a hard lesson that I'm sure he would have preferred not to learn.


Do you really believe all this drivel? Marriage is a _great_ deal for men. According to Pew Research, even in egalitarian homes where both partners work, women pick up 70% of the domestic duties and childrearing - even when the woman is the primary wage earner. Men who are married live longer and have higher rates of personal happiness and satisfaction than single men.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Steph was trying so hard not to laugh out loud.

And I also laughed at how ridiculously dramatic it got at the end with the thunderstorm and "TO BE CONTINUED..." :lol Like something ominous was going to happen.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Mad respect for Cena that episode.



> Do you really believe all this drivel? Marriage is a great deal for men. According to Pew Research, even in egalitarian homes where both partners work, women pick up 70% of the domestic duties and childrearing - even when the woman is the primary wage earner. Men who are married live longer and have higher rates of personal happiness and satisfaction than single men.


You old romantic, you.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Luke Harper's festive Lariat said:


> When they get married, will Brie's ring name be Brie Bryan?
> 
> unk3


GOAT's taking the Bella last name. Daniel Bella

:yes


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Stanford said:


> You old romantic, you.


According to my mom, marriage is pretty good for women, too. Because you have someone to put your cold feet on while you sleep for the rest of your life.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Getting to Total Divas now.

Eva's family :lmao :lmao

Drunk Nattie is the best :lmao "Go back and work at Hooters" "I'm sorry I don't dance like a prostitute" :lmao


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a friend who doesn't want children either...He even got nootered at age 25 just to be 100% sure it didn't happen. I am on the fence if the Nikki and Cena relationship is for real or not and is just for show but if it is why keep bringing the same shit up over and over. Give the dude time to heel...also if it is real I feel Nikki is only trying to lock Cena down because of his lavish life style...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

On last night's edition of the LAW, John Pollock claimed to have been told from a source that JoJo won't be a part of Season 2. Do you think they'll replace her or just carry on with the current cast?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Carry on. She's barely been on the 2nd half of the season, with no focus on her. They don't really need her.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Who?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Sucks since that basically kills off the chance of an epic Sebastian return. At least they'll still have Bellas, Cena, Bryan, and Eva Marie.

First scene is about one of the Bellas pissing. There's like a scene in every episode involving the Bellas and farting, pissing and shitting.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So yeah finally caught up with this after being behind for weeks and a few notes from the 2nd part of the series

Nattie filmed herself talking about her pissing herself? and they fucking zoomed into the shorts? Like what the fuck :lmao. And they they brought alicia fox in randomly to bring it back up and laugh at her? Crazy. Nattie gets no respect on this show. Oh and then she starts beefing with Eva? I see I see. I did love see Fandango just sit there like fuck…this is awkward.com. Plus Her drunk dailing Steph. Amazing. “I’m not wearing any underwear”. :xabi . 

That whole thing was just brilliant. Seriously Nattie is the show’s bitch all around. One last thing on her. Shoutout to Gizmo the fallen soldier :terry1


Cameron is one crazy ass bitch :lmao. ASEXUAL ARIANE is WOAT though. Still her rapping was GOAT. Also What the fuck is wrong with this Vincent guy? why does he act high/drunk 24/7 HE WENT OUT AND BOUGHT HER A SHIT LOAD OF SEX TOYS FFS :lmao. On that statement…….Awkward.com :lmao 


Speaking of shitting, Nikki has friends that shits in sinks? What? Although I can’t lie the more I watch this show the more Nikki Bella grows on me as a person. Also Cena is such a great guy isn’t he. Even giving her a prenup so he can help his family. Shame we didn’t see more of OCD Cena though. :cena3

As for Cena/Nikki as a couple, Nikki should have known what she was getting into when she started dating. he told her from day one, She said cool. Now she's expecting it? Come on Nikki you know the deal. Only have yourself to blame for getting your hopes up. He told you time after time so why keep asking and expecting it will change?

“Man is the blood on your foot?”, “Nah it’s ketchup”. I love Naomi and Jon. Best couple in the show by far. Brie/Bryan wasn’t far off though. Those two just have a crazy good chemistry. Also Jon hitting that ass at least a few times a week with their schedule? Nice........

Eva forgetting Jinder Mahal :lmao. Fucking amazing. GINGER MAHAL. Speaking of Eva I love how Johnathon just shows up randomly in like 2 episodes :lmao 

MAH BOY D-BRY. PROPOSING IN STYLE YO. Him and brie just look so much more natural and comfortable with eachother than Cena & Nikki do. 

Finally what the fuck happened to Jojo? She just disappeared. 

All in all the entire series was just great and actually proved to be entertaining. Like many people I LOL’d hard at the thought of it when they were doing the promos in the lead up but once it started I was hooked. Season 2 can’t come soon enough.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

When is season 2 starting anyway?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

december_blue said:


> On last night's edition of the LAW, John Pollock claimed to have been told from a source that JoJo won't be a part of Season 2. Do you think they'll replace her or just carry on with the current cast?


They can replace her or just carry on without her. I think Jo-Jo and WWE are currently focusing on her NXT development. I have said this many times before, I think Jo-Jo has the most potential between her and Eva. 


They can replace her with Alicia Fox.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been said, but Alvarez said the Nattie drunk dialing storyline is based on this time a wrestler, who had just been called up from developmental, was constantly drunk dialing Stephanie. As a result, CM Punk was made his road buddy and now he no longer drinks.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

I know that PG helped WWE gain some resources that eitherwise wouldnt have, but damn...

...EVERY PERSON on this show is so much better and more entertaining than their "sports entertainment" persona on TV. Even Bryan with his oneliners.

Great first season, kick JoJo out and bring in Alicia Fox, who can follow Nattie around and laugh at her.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

John is married to one thing: His career. Nikki is the other woman. It's sad. She just needs to cut her losses and move on. Find a guy who wants to give her a fairy tale and have Bella Babies with her. 

The proposal made me tear up. I wanna find a guy like that... And Jonathan. Eva's guy. He is a dingbat. You don't meet your girlfriends parents with no shirt on. So disrespectful. I have to agree with her family there. They in that "Honeymoon phase".. it don't last long... 

Very excite for next season. March 2014!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Just now catching this episode. Nattie's voice mails... good lord. I wasn't expecting them to be THAT bad. Or that many.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"We do have a connection and bond...which is why we gave you a farting gimmick"

Great way to end the epic first season of TD. Brie/Bryan = GOAT wrestling couple. Eva's dude asking her dad for Eva's hand in marriage even though he already proposed = lol. I think Cena's gonna eventually snap at Nikki and bury her. The dinner with Nikki's friends must've sucked. Natty's voicemails were pretty good.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This weeks episode was GOAT.

Jonathan is a dick :lmao I don't blame Eva's family for reacting the way they did
Nattie :lmao
They should replace JoJo with Alicia Fox


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I missed the last 3 episodes. Was AJ's pipebomb featured in any of those last episodes?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jesus Chris' Birthday said:


> Sucks since that basically kills off the chance of an epic Sebastian return. At least they'll still have Bellas, Cena, Bryan, and Eva Marie.
> 
> First scene is about one of the Bellas pissing. There's like a scene in every episode involving the Bellas and farting, pissing and shitting.


It's weird. It's like the WWE has some weird obsession with scatology. :/


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fact that it comes back in March and not February. fpalm


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> The fact that it comes back in March and not February. fpalm


You need to clean out your PM space, it's not allowing me to reply to your PM.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Kris Krinkles said:


> It's weird. It's like the WWE has some weird obsession with scatology. :/


It's not the WWE. @ 1:45






:cena6



Eulonzo said:


> The fact that it comes back in March and not February. fpalm


Should be a weekly show.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

btw i'd all be for replacing Jojo with Alica. As long as Alicia goes to Nattie "Hey remember that time you pee'd your pants in the ring?" at some point in every episode.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Best episode to date. Eva's family were brilliant :lmao the Brie/Bryan stuff was nice and the Cena/Nikki stuff was interesting. Not surprised one bit with Cena's decision to not want kids, WWE his basically his life.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Coming in late with the Total Divas rundown but...

Nattie drunk dial :mark:... even that Mark guy knows :lol

In the previews I thought that Eva's family was being a bit dickish (especially the dad with his "NO FLAT NO") but now seeing it in context (the guy's not wearing a shirt at the dinner table = TOOL) it's a bit more understandable from the brothers' standpoint...I mean ....yeah what a moron. Put on a shirt ya tool. The mom was cold as hell too. :lol

Cena holding a dinner with all of Nicki's friends...
Why? Why? Why? Okay probably for more Total Divas drama but still...bring one of your boys man...that's farrrrr too much estrogen in one room especially with all the heavy questions. Babies.. Marriage... AHHHH!!!

The brothers' a bit nosy with where'd you sleep questions. As confident as Eva is with other people, she's a complete wuss against her family. She needs to tell them to piss off.

AHAHAHAHAHA. Just got to the NO FLAT NO part. That dad's pissed. :lmao Honestly, why give a damn what the family thinks? I know I wouldn't. Finally found Eva's weak spot, but only the family can exploit it..

And exploit it that mom does. Holy f. What a bitch. "never step foot in this house again" if they get a divorce. Can't stand control freak fucksticks like this mom.

Never mind. Eva stayed true to character and bounced. :clap :dance

Lot of heavy/sappy stuff with Bryan/Brie proposal and Nicki getting all pouty about her situation vs. Brie's.

Finally...
The moment we've all been waiting for 
Nattie's drunk dial! 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Ok I can laugh at Nattie because I've been in a similar position and BOY does it suck! First she talks shit to all her friends' faces :lol then she calls Steph over and over while getting drunker and drunker... Apparently somebody wants to be Divas Champion!...somebody who isn't wearing much underneath her dress. :dance

Stephanie was enjoying the hell outta humiliating Nattie... in true McMahon fashion!

Cena/Nicki relationship falling through? She doesn't know what to do? Damn girl, I'll knock ya up and marry ya  If it falls through you can even take me for all I've got which is absolutely jack shit. :lmao

Episode Rating: 8/10.. It had some lagging parts here and there but was overall pretty fun. But now we've got 3 months to wait until the next season?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I'm not sure if this has been said, but Alvarez said the Nattie drunk dialing storyline is based on this time a wrestler, who had just been called up from developmental, was constantly drunk dialing Stephanie. As a result, CM Punk was made his road buddy and now he no longer drinks.


Any idea who it was?


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

NikkiSixx said:


> Any idea who it was?


Kofi?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

NikkiSixx said:


> Any idea who it was?


None. Alvarez said he wasn't going to say the guy's name. Maybe it was Kofi.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> None. Alvarez said he wasn't going to say the guy's name. Maybe it was Kofi.


Alvarez is full of shit. I'd rather believe that Nattie really drunk dialed Steph. If it was credible, he should just name who it is instead of being a punk ass dirtsheet writing bitch.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> I have a friend who doesn't want children either...He even got nootered at age 25 just to be 100% sure it didn't happen. I am on the fence if the Nikki and Cena relationship is for real or not and is just for show but if it is why keep bringing the same shit up over and over. Give the dude time to heel...also if it is real I feel Nikki is only trying to lock Cena down because of his lavish life style...


LOL @ "nootered"...it's neutered and WTF!
You do that to cats and dogs not to yourself.
That's some excessive paranoia about having kids if you ask me.

Oh and John will never "heel". 



december_blue said:


>


Dat bonus clip.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

John Cena Total Divas »»»»»»»»» John Cena WWE
I am John Cena fan.:cheer
But I would like that WWE take advantage of John Cena Divas Total, and that John Cena WWE was more like John Cena Total Divas. 
I hope I have made ​​sense.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Nattie drunk dialing steph was hilarious. her saying "I'm not wearing underwear and i'm ready to ride" had me rolling, plus her insulting her friends to their faces.

Also need to have Alicia Fox on the show for season 2. when does that even start?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Scrooge McCock said:


> Nattie drunk dialing steph was hilarious. her saying "I'm not wearing underwear and i'm ready to ride" had me rolling, plus her insulting her friends to their faces.
> 
> Also need to have Alicia Fox on the show for season 2. when does that even start?


March 2014.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The WWE is willing to push the two most hated and selfish Divas in the locker room as the faces, Cameron and Eva Marie, just because they are reality show stars.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

nikki bella is sooo annoying. jeez cena told you on the first date. he doesnt want kids or get married. if you want them that bad find a guy that wants that. instead she just try's to pressure cena, all because she is jealous of her sister.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

december_blue said:


> March 2014.


:jose.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

Absolutely buckled at Nattie being steaming.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Flat No needs to be the star of Season 2:


----------



## Aaro (Oct 2, 2008)

Guys I have a problem. I got to the bit where stephanie wants to go through all the drunk voicemails with nattie and I just can't bring myself to watch it. The cringe is off the charts!!! someone tell me what is said because i just can't watch it.


----------



## StuartMcNeill (May 29, 2013)

Aaro said:


> Guys I have a problem. I got to the bit where stephanie wants to go through all the drunk voicemails with nattie and I just can't bring myself to watch it. The cringe is off the charts!!! someone tell me what is said because i just can't watch it.




Nattie has a lot of brilliant ideas and she wants to tell Steph, she then goes on to say she wants to be divas champion and then when totally drunk says she's got no underwear on. 

Totally embarrassing and cringe worthy haha.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Cena's comments on having kids were really interesting. Firstly the part about "I wouldn't be able to be there for the first ten years of its life" -- wtf? He expects to be around for at least another ten years? Whatever floats his boat I guess. But his continuation, "I've been in this industry and I've seen the children who are a result of that upbringing" is touching and sad. I wonder whose kids he was thinking about, but he's right, it'd be tough on them.


----------



## RobertGcoupe (Sep 13, 2011)

What got me annoyed in recent show was at Eva's family dinner when one of the fat brothers says that it bothers him that her boyfriend isn't wearing a shirt...Well what about the fat deuche with his hat on backwards thinking he's the shit...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I just read that Jojo is being replaced by another diva for season 2 :lol. Hope it's Summer Rae.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a feeling that Alicia Fox will be the replacement. Not sure if they are currently filming for the second season now, but they seem to be sending Alicia and Eva out together on appearances now.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

theboxingfan said:


> nikki bella is sooo annoying. jeez cena told you on the first date. he doesnt want kids or get married. if you want them that bad find a guy that wants that. instead she just try's to pressure cena, all because she is jealous of her sister.


Typical stupid attention whore. It was her sister's moment and she made it about herself at the engagement party. She was also fine not having kids with Cena until her Hooters friends showed up. The GOAT Cena flies them over and buys them expensive dinner and that's what poor Cena gets. Cena is right about having kids in the business. He shares the locker room with Cody Rhodes, Goldust, Curtis Axel, Randy Orton and has shared it with former stars like Ted DiBiase. He probably heard the stories about having a father in the business. I'm sure if he had a less demanding job he would love to have kids but this man breathes and lives WWE. Love him or hate him you have to respect the man for that. Besides Nikki is a sex toy. Is the sad truth. She's dumb, uneducated and seems to enjoy a expensive lifestyle something she'll have with Cena for life.

If Jojo gets replaced next season it should be either Paige or Summer Rae. It would br interesting to see things from a NXT perspective.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh never cared for Jojo and she barely even made an appearance in the 2nd half of the series. Pretty sure we saw Alicia more than her :lol. Summer Rae would be an interesting addition. Especially if we get to see more of Creepy Curtis.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

Summer Rae would be awesome on the show. The WWE likes it's variety of characters (and apparently their hair color) and needs more blond on the show. JoJo is a pretty good fit for the show being so young & an immature brat, but this doesn't really go with her being a face on WWE.

I really enjoyed Nattie being drunk & telling Steph she's not wearing any underwear and she's ready to ride, and saying Ariana dances like a prostitute. It really shows a side of her I knew she had but is hiding just to please everyone.

Daniel Bryan's surprise proposal and dinner for Brie was awesome. I really admire him.

Cena & Nikki are an odd couple to me. I think he really loves her, and I think she really loves his fame and fortune. She really comes across as a superficial, selfish bitch.

I didn't think I would enjoy total divas as much as I do but I can't wait for season two.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Typical stupid attention whore. It was her sister's moment and she made it about herself at the engagement party.


Because clearly all the attention was diverted to her during the celebrations


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

samizayn said:


> Because clearly all the attention was diverted to her during the celebrations


Maybe not the attention of everyone else, but definitely the attention of the producers. I'm sure she could have picked a better time to talk to her mom about her feelings than at that moment during her sister's engagement party.

Nikki is a conniving person, thanks to her friends, she's trying to encourage John to marry her and have kids when at first she was OK with him not wanting anything to do with it. She said he changed his mind when all he said was he was open to the future, when it was her that changed her mind from being OK with it to wanting it now.

She just moved into his place, had him change his OCD ways for her, and now wants him to want to have a family with her, and says 'because I make all of the sacrifices and you don't.' Bitch please.

The way she acts, and the way she talks makes her come off as I said, a superficial, selfish bitch.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Its all K said:


> I really enjoyed Nattie being drunk & telling Steph she's not wearing any underwear and she's ready to ride, and saying Ariana dances like a prostitute. It really shows a side of her I knew she had but is hiding just to please everyone.
> 
> Daniel Bryan's surprise proposal and dinner for Brie was awesome. I really admire him.
> 
> ...


Nattie's drunk spree was EPIC. Granted, Stephanie's reaction to the calls was even funnier, but Nattie really should let "Ready to Ride" Nattie out more often. I laughed my ass off at Ariane proclaiming that she doesn't dance like a prostitute and then the flashback of her dropping it like she was on a the pole at a moderately classy strip joint proves Nat's point.

Brie and Bryan are adorkable and we all should know this by now.

I think John loves Nikki as much as he can at this point in his life and where he is emotionally. Nikki, I think, is more in love with the idea of "dating John Cena" than she is with the actual man. She likes the glamorous life and they seems sexually compatible. Has Nikki had a serious relationship before this one? Because she seems stuck in this high school/early adult mentality of successful relationship equals great sex and material comfort. It shows in the fact that she is almost always flaunting her assets and discussing her chest around Cena, like that's all she has to offer. And maybe it is, but damn, don't be so blatantly obvious about it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't think they should get a replacement. Just focus more on the rest of the cast.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> None. Alvarez said he wasn't going to say the guy's name. Maybe it was Kofi.


I doubt it was Kofi.

Wouldn't be surprised if Nattie really wasn't drunk, she sounded the exact same to how she usually sounds in those voicemails etc.


----------



## zimonk (Oct 22, 2013)

They should ask AJ to be the replacement, and bring a camera crew with them when they have that conversation about being on a reality show with CM Punk. There's an episode of unbridled hilarity right there.

In all seriousness it will probably be Summer Rae. It's obvious they already like Curtis on the show, so this would only add to it.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Before i really didn't like Cena. Having watched the show, i find myself thinking he seems like a really nice guy..


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Any of you planning on getting Cameron's t-shirt?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

december_blue said:


> Any of you planning on getting Cameron's t-shirt?












But in all seriousness, it's nice she's getting a shirt. AJ has one, Kaitlyn has one, and now Cameron. More of this needs to keep happening for some of these girls, especially Nattie.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I thought Brie was getting some "Brie-Mode" merch? Nattie needs to get some "Ready to Ride" shirts too.


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

daemonicwanderer said:


> I think John loves Nikki as much as he can at this point in his life and where he is emotionally. Nikki, I think, is more in love with the idea of "dating John Cena" than she is with the actual man. She likes the glamorous life and they seems sexually compatible. Has Nikki had a serious relationship before this one? Because she seems stuck in this high school/early adult mentality of successful relationship equals great sex and material comfort. It shows in the fact that she is almost always flaunting her assets and discussing her chest around Cena, like that's all she has to offer. And maybe it is, but damn, don't be so blatantly obvious about it.


I think you're absolutely right.



daemonicwanderer said:


> I thought Brie was getting some "Brie-Mode" merch? Nattie needs to get some "Ready to Ride" shirts too.


I've seen the whole season so far but this was the first episode I recall ever hearing of "Brie-mode" What is it even?

@Ready to Ride - HAHA YES That would be hilarious to see sweet innocent darling Nattie come out dressed in this acting all skanky and start using the bronco buster on the other girls while moaning suggestively while TJ is watching from the back just straight up face palming himself.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Its all K said:


> I think you're absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it happen WWE.
Naughty Nattie by nature!

Or, 

Nattie should drunkenly stumble to the ring during a Fandango match, call Summer Rae a "little hooch" to her face, jump in the ring and also literally jump on Fandango telling him that she's "ready to ride" to Tyson/T.J.'s shock and horror. Officials then intervene and 4 or 5 of them escort 'Brie Mode' Nattie to the back... 

Stephanie McMahon is shown watching this all on a monitor backstage with a half disappointed yet half amused look on her face. For shame Nattie. For shame.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Its all K said:


> I think you're absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brie mode was first used in the episode where they go to vegas to party.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

They need to start releasing divas merch for men. AJ and Kaitlyn are the only ones with merch for men I think. Would order that Cameron shirt asap if it was in men's sizes.



Its all K said:


> I think you're absolutely right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brie mode = Brie when she's been drinking.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

nikki is super dumb and a slimeball. blaming cena for her moving in with no chance of kids or marriage. even though he told you he didn't want that before she decided to move in. hopefully total divas will be there when cena pulls out the cohabitation clause and rises above this idiot.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Eva Marie's Dad was fucking hilarious, when he got mad it was the funniest thing as he sounded like Adam Sandler in a rage. That suspense at the end was unreal...


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

mr21gf said:


> Eva Marie's Dad was fucking hilarious, when he got mad it was the funniest thing as he sounded like Adam Sandler in a rage. That suspense at the end was unreal...


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Eva Marie is one of those girls that wants to marry a guy after a week of dating him.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Season 2, we need more Eva's dad!!!!! Just fucking add him into the intro


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

March? 



Time to rewatch season 1. This is WWE's best written show 8*D


----------



## The Black Mirror (Dec 22, 2013)

Maizeandbluekid said:


>


*:lol That was awesome. I popped!*


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm a few episodes behind, but I just marked the fuck out over the Norman Smiley cameo


----------



## Illumination (Jul 1, 2013)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Make it happen WWE.
> Naughty Nattie by nature!
> 
> Or,
> ...


:lmao oh man I would mark-out so hard over this and probably spill myself! It would definitely add some much needed flavor into Nattie's bland character.



theboxingfan said:


> nikki is super dumb and a slimeball. blaming cena for her moving in with no chance of kids or marriage. even though he told you he didn't want that before she decided to move in. *hopefully total divas will be there when cena pulls out the cohabitation clause and rises above this idiot.*






JoseBxNYC said:


> Eva Marie is one of those girls that wants to marry a guy after a week of dating him.


She said they were dating for 'a couple of months'. She's outrageous & totally insecure and thinks life should be about fairy tale princesses being swept off their feet by a white knight in shining armor. This is actually common for most women and it's dumb they think they have to rush into everything because the fairy tale movies show them it only takes an hour and a half to live happily ever after.



Trifektah said:


> I'm a few episodes behind, but I just marked the fuck out over the Norman Smiley cameo


Me too. I think he's a trainer at the performance center in Orlando.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Doesn't Eva's fiance Jonathan (too many damn Johns in this show) live on the other side of the COUNTRY from her at this point? And she wants to get married right now? I mean, it could work and all, but she isn't going to be home often enough to plan a wedding if she actually continues to be used on the main roster and "home" for her isn't even in the same city as her man... how would a wedding get planned? When the hell would they see each? Have they talked about kids, where they are living, etc.? 

Maybe she knows she is only on the roster for Total Divas and once that is over, so is she.


----------



## markedfordeath (Aug 23, 2013)

wait? Cena actually thinks he'll last another ten years? I mean that would be crazy, all these up and comers coming up and he still thinks he should stay the guy?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

markedfordeath said:


> wait? Cena actually thinks he'll last another ten years? I mean that would be crazy, all these up and comers coming up and he still thinks he should stay the guy?


I like how you think 'I can last another 10 years' means 'I can last another 10 years as the top guy'


----------



## g1hacked (Sep 10, 2010)

Became a fan of total divas after 2 episodes 
Waiting for wwe to release season. 1 on DVD


----------



## eXcecution3r (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry I'm a little late/slow to this but why is JoJo off the show?


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

My lucky day. I missed every episode after Trin's Sammich Dad and there's a mini marathon of Total Divas after that going on right now.

I find it hard to believe Jon is really that much of a jealous guy...


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

eXcecution3r said:


> Sorry I'm a little late/slow to this but why is JoJo off the show?


I don't believe there has been any official word that she is. However, the rumor is that WWE is looking to change the cast up a bit (as of right now, the only two Divas who aren't known to be totally against the show are Alicia and Layla) and Jojo is the only one who didn't have a storyline during the tail end of the season. 

I would imagine Jojo's job on the roster is safe as she seems to be picking up the wrestling fairly quickly, is really young, and has talents WWE can utilize while she is still learning (she can sing and dance).


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

John Pollock of the LAW reported that it would be a main roster Diva that would be joining the cast of season 2. I'm almost certain it's going to be Alicia Fox given her cameos on the latter half of season 1 and due to her being paired together a lot with Eva Marie now for appearances.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I think Alicia Fox is the best choice. I mean, at least it'll make her somewhat relevant.

I don't see Layla being the choice, she's in the category along with Kaitlyn/AJ etc where I just don't really see them ever really being on the show given they're not that open about their personal lives, but then again, neither is Alicia Fox. Layla's made 1 or 2 cameos on the show (not as extreme as Fox, but), so at least that shows that she's not like AJ (or maybe even Kaitlyn) where they don't even want to be seen backstage or anything, aside from clips from RAW or something.

I wonder if this would result to some Wade Barrett appearances on the show. :lol Are they still together?


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

I do not see JoJo being around much longer, I did not give her a chance to begin with

Here is who should replace her in this order

1-AJ Lee (Get her on there ASAP!)
2-Kaitlyn
3-Summer Rae
4-Aksana
5-Renee Young

with my pick being AJ Lee!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Given AJ Lee's apparent relationship situation, I would actually watch this show if they put her on it, just for the comic relief of seeing how CM Punk would react to random strangers roaming around his house with cameras and microphones.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Renee plz
:kobe4


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Just watched the last episode, my god, Bryan & Brie.










Brie constantly saying "Oh my gosh..." was so cute! :tyson
Hahaha!

Brie: _"It's our Families! Bryan..."_ 
Bryan: _"Ahehehehe!" _

Natalyas text messages :lmao :lmao :lmao holy shit!!! 

And I don't get the hate with Nikki, she's totally right.
Cena's fucking "_I-told-you-on-the-first-date..._" "_I-was-always-honest-with-you..._" bullshit pisses me off.
Such a pussy.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

Again, with AJ constantly stating that she prefers her privacy and whatnot, I would be very, very surprised if she gets a main role on the show. Her being shown in 15 second clips in the ring, or a random background sighting backstage is completely different from having a main starting role on the show, so if it wasn't for those tidbits, AJ would not be on at all, and I think that's WWE respectfully honoring the wishes of their top-selling Diva.

As for who could potentially replace Jojo, I say Alicia Fox. Her constant cameos on the second half of the show, combined with how she came off very easy and natural on screen with the other girls, makes me think she could be a perfect replacement for Jojo and the right new member to add, while Jojo continues to focus more on training, developing and getting better, mostly down in NXT hopefully.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AJ replacing her would make no sense at all. As mentioned AJ likes her privacy anyway so right there its a no go. But on top of that she pretty much shit on the show in kayfabe terms and with WWE constantly pushing the bellas nattie and Co as the total divas team it would make no sense for AJ to now be a part of them. 

All in all Alicia just makes the most sense and she got a decent amount of airtime on it last season too and she didn't exactly seem out of place. Wouldn't mind Summer Rae either since we see quite a bit of Johnny Curtis already. Layla would be my #3


----------



## thunderthighs (Mar 22, 2011)

december_blue said:


>


*And Jon is supposed to be the jealous one.*


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I couldent give a rats ass about this show if it's cancelled, all i see is the divas from the show being shown as the only ones that matter in the ring, every time now they are put in a big tag team match, the total diva cast always win. screw this!


----------



## chrisburr (Dec 25, 2012)

JoJo should be replaced asap, preferably by AJ Lee

I knew Jojo would be the one that did not last long or make it

Anyway I found this interesting piece of Divas who should be on the next Season

and I agree with the list!

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1904283-7-current-divas-who-should-be-on-season-two-of-total-divas


----------



## GabeC19XX (Dec 29, 2013)

I actually like total divas


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

No one should replace JoJo. Just drop her from the show and put more focus on the other stars.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

chrisburr said:


> JoJo should be replaced asap, preferably by AJ Lee


Do you really think that's going to happen?


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I hope AJ isn't added, firstly, it would be stupid, considering her character basically trash talked the show for the last few months, secondly, the AJ/Punk shippers would be a bloody nightmare.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Adding AJ and Punk to this show would be amazing, but it's not going to happen. Out of all the other Divas I want Alicia Fox on this show. She's just the right kind of crazy for it.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

I've never watched an episode of this show in my life, nor do I have any desire to, but I ended up watching a couple of clips of it on YouTube last week and I've got to ask - do people actually believe this is real life? I see people talking about it like it's really happening and I get the impression that it's supposed to take place outside of kayfabe, but it seems incredibly obvious to me that every bit of this show is staged.

Is the staged element something everyone's always realised and I'm just being an idiot by pointing it out or what?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheResurrection said:


> I've never watched an episode of this show in my life, nor do I have any desire to, but I ended up watching a couple of clips of it on YouTube last week and I've got to ask - do people actually believe this is real life? I see people talking about it like it's really happening and I get the impression that it's supposed to take place outside of kayfabe, but it seems incredibly obvious to me that every bit of this show is staged.
> 
> Is the staged element something everyone's always realised and I'm just being an idiot by pointing it out or what?


Forget it, TR. It's reality TV. 

(Translation: Much like pro wrestling, reality TV is staged.)


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

Edit: Wrong thread 8*D


----------



## MizisWWE (Dec 1, 2010)

TheResurrection said:


> I've never watched an episode of this show in my life, nor do I have any desire to, but I ended up watching a couple of clips of it on YouTube last week and I've got to ask - do people actually believe this is real life? I see people talking about it like it's really happening and I get the impression that it's supposed to take place outside of kayfabe, but it seems incredibly obvious to me that every bit of this show is staged.
> 
> Is the staged element something everyone's always realised and I'm just being an idiot by pointing it out or what?


You just mass described every reality TV show on vh1, MTV, bravo, the Kardashians, Simple Life, etc ....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Total Divas New Years Resolution

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/superstars-and-divas-2014-new-years-resolutions

Eva Marie wants to wear less clothes and Nikki wants to study fantasy football more because she didn't get a win in any leagues.

Also Cameron has a single dropping soon :ti


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The Total Divas New Years Resolution
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/superstars-and-divas-2014-new-years-resolutions
> *
> ...


:lenny


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nikki's should've been to get married and start a family. :cena2


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> The Total Divas New Years Resolution
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/superstars-and-divas-2014-new-years-resolutions
> 
> ...


Some of those resolutions were actually pretty sweet, like Alicia's. Dolph and Sandow's were funny (as were the Prime Time Players). I like that Nikki is seriously working on being the "big man" in her team with Brie.

And is it too early to demand Cameron do a remix of her single with Naomi, Jojo, and most importantly *Vinnie*?

I'm surprised that Eva and Fandango sounded so wooden in theirs. Eva couldn't manage to get the snotty, "I'm hotter than everyone" attitude of Hollywood Sable and Maryse in a *taped* segment? Damn girl, what skills are you bringing to the table? You can't talk live, can't talk on tape, can't wrestle, can't dance, don't sing... I mean, really now. Fandango sounded like he was channelling the worst of John Morrison's promos during his Resolution spot. Hasn't he found himself within the gimmick yet?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, hey! According to Sandwich Daddy, Trinity and Jon are getting married this month!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So i finally watched the season finale and wow. Eva's dad and entire family :lol. Dinner with Cena and the end were pretty awesome. This show really doesn't make Cena look good at all, i get he has valid reasons for not getting married or not having kids but damn he looks like a bad guy for crushing Nikki's dreams. 

I'd get married and start reproducing with Nikki in a heartbeat :banderas


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Oh, hey! According to Sandwich Daddy, Trinity and Jon are getting married this month!


They doin the nasty?


----------

